# Leif's DISCONTINUED GURPS Traveller Game -- IC01



## Leif (Aug 13, 2010)

The game, Leif's GURPS Traveller Game that is, happens here:

To my players:  Please refrain from posting to this thread until I have made a preliminary opening post and invited responses.  Thanks.  Okay, it's done!  Post at will!

Other threads in this game:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/284271-leifs-gurps-traveller-game-ooc.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/284270-leifs-gurps-traveller-rogues-gallery.html


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2010)

*Opening Gambit*

You are presently involved in a trade run in the Glisten subsector, aboard your Zhodani Yetsabl 
Class Courier (which someone should name straightaway) taking a shipment of medicinal plants from Glisten to Centry in order, hopefully, to arrest the progress of an epidemic that is ravaging the _Trotherias_** [this is both the singular and the plural], the very tasty crab-like beasts of Centry that are about the size of a medium-sized dog.  They are very domesticated and raised on mid-sized ranches.  (They're also quite ugly, but when you crack open their carapace the morsels inside are truly awe-inspiring in their gustatory potential.)  The question of whether this disease can infect other species, like vilani/solomani, vargr, or zhodani, remains unanswered at this time.  

Your cargo of medicinal plants is quite small, but highly valuable.  It takes up 10 Tons of your hold (which left you with a single ton unused for this trip), but you variously estimate that you should be able to obtain somewhere in the range of 1.5 - 3.0 MCr.   

You have already made a stop in the Inthe system to refuel and grab a quick bite before heading off to Centry.  Having topped off your tanks with food and fuel, you've proceeded to Centry, and are almost ready to come out of JumpSpace and begin your final approach to the "infected" planet.   You have obtained, at Doc Hannigan's insistence, protective clothing and respirator-filter masks before taking on this cargo. Doc _thinks_ that these should protect you well enough, if this is the worst threat of infection that you must face.  It is the only epidemic that has been reported on this world, as far as you've been able to determine.  You have also seen reports that the populace has grown a bit desperate because of the threat to one of their main sources of income, and some small riots have broken out near the cities where ranchers take their _Trotherias_ to market.  

At last report, there was a region around the planetary capital and the Starport [Class I only*] that had not seen any rioting activity, but your last news was before you entered jump, so it's at least a week out of date now, likely two or three weeks or more, and you still have a considerable distance to cross via maneuver drive before your ready to make actual planetfall, so you've probably got another few days to go.

You've just come out of _JumpSpace_ in the Centry system.  Here we go, then....

*  See OOC thread post #94 for a Description of a Class I StarPort
** See?  Plural and Singular: "Dude sold me 18 head of infected Trotherias!" "Oh yeah? Well, your mama is an infected Trotherias!"


----------



## Insight (Aug 17, 2010)

Dr. Alexander Hannigan entered this ship's makeshift bar: an auxilliary cargo hold converted to a lounge, complete with well-stocked wet bar.  No one was present, which suited Doc just fine.  Hannigan sauntered in, looked around as if checking the imaginary regulars, and quickly found himself leaning on the bar, looking at an invisible bartender.

"Usual?" he asked no one in particular.  "Sssshure.  Why not?"

Hannigan swung around to the other side of the bar.  He poured himself a tumbler full of Amarhi Whiskey.  Holding the glass up, he asked, "Double, mebbe?"  Hannigan set down the tumbler and filled it to a nearly unhealthy level.  The doctor took a whiff of the bottle.  "Exz'llunt vinnage."

"You know what? I'll jusss' take the bottle."

Dr. Hannigan picked up the tumbler and the whiskey bottle and found his way to a nearby table.  The tumbler was drained quickly.  "Bartender?" he asked, tapping the tumbler on the table.  "Another."  He looked around and whispered to no one, "Sssshervissse here isssss _TERRIBLE_."

Hannigan poured himself another double.  He held the glass in his mechanical hand, connected to a cybernetic arm.  Hannigan's design had come a long way; for the longest time, he could not use the arm to grip delicate items like glass tumblers.  Right now, the hand had just about as much finesse as one could hope for.

A shadowy figured appeared in the entrance to the ship's bar.

"Come on in, ssssssshlick," Doc said.  "Have a sssssheat.  What're you drinkin'?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2010)

OOC: BRILLIANT post, Insight!  I'd award you xp for it if I was yet able to do so again.  (I have saved your post as one of my favorites!) [Thanks, Lou and Scotley for filling in for me.  ]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 18, 2010)

The shadowy figure strides on in looking a little nervous. His shaved head just misses the top of the door frame. "Oh hey doc. I'll just get something from the fridge." His tall thin form is dressed in a gray one-piece ship suit. Scenes advertising a popular video game flash garishly from LED's embedded in the fabric. Spider sits down opposite Doc and his eyes loose focus for a moment as he concentrates. A light comes on atop a small robot that looks vaguely like an old roller skate with a mechanical manipulator arm coming out of the top. It rolls off the induction charger pad and over to a small refrigerator under the bar. Servos whine as it strains to open the door and then remove a can. Whirling it pushes the door shut and whizzes over to place the can adorned with the image of a star going nova on the table. Spider pops the top and takes a sip of the audibly fizzing drink laden with natural stimulants from a dozen worlds and plenty of good old fashioned sugar. He smacks his lips and sets the can down glancing at the bottle in front of Doc. "Uh, you want some water or something to thin that down? I think Gruffle got the ice maker working again. Wizgig can fetch you some or ah maybe a soda." He pauses looking a little confused about what to say next and after moment comes up with a conversational gambit. "Oh hey Doc who do you like for the Gravball Series this year. I was scanning that last burst of news feeds we picked up before jump and Manovera is gonna be out the rest of the season. Got caught dopin' nanobots. Can you believe it? Kinda opens the field up huh?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2010)

OOC:  Also brilliant, Scotty!  Hell, I'm just gonna lurk and watch you guys!


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2010)

Anybody have anything they're just itching to accomplish during the rest of the trip to Centry?  If not you can skip ahead and describe your approach, and anything you will do once you get there.


----------



## Insight (Aug 19, 2010)

Scotley said:


> "Oh hey Doc who do you like for the Gravball Series this year. I was scanning that last burst of news feeds we picked up before jump and Manovera is gonna be out the rest of the season. Got caught dopin' nanobots. Can you believe it? Kinda opens the field up huh?"




Hannigan looks up from his glass tumbler and scratches his stubbly chin.  "Dunno.  I ain't been up on Gravball sssince... well, sssince I left... well, never mind all that."  Pushing the Amanhi Whiskey bottle across the table, Doc grunted.  "I ain't been doin' a lot of thingsssss lately."

"When're we hittin' that planet anyway?  I gotta check out the local sssshelection of alcoholic beveragesssssh... and wimmen, of coursssshe."


----------



## Leif (Aug 20, 2010)

*Opening Gambit*

OOC:  Meanwhile, on the bridge....

The Zhodani pilot, her hands full in Spider's absence, notes that the sensors have picked up a ship heading your way, but  still a few hundred km off yet.  The com comes to life with a canine voice, "Zhodani Courier, grrrrrr, stand to and prepare to receive boarders!"  The Zhodani pilot could have sworn that she heard a hyena-like laugh in the background....


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2010)

OOC:  Can I get an action for our Zhodani pilot, Shayuri?  Doesn't really matter if you haven't finished with your character yet, this is all roleplay for now.

Note that I went ahead and took the liberty of naming the ship, it is the:
_Zax Hakjohn Quiq_, ZX213HKJ098-QQ7.  Stats for the ship are in post #1 of the RG.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2010)

"Well, yeah, traveling jumpspace makes it kinda tough staying up on the Gravball stats." Spider tips just a little of the proffered whiskey into his can and swirls it around before taking a sip. He shudders a bit at the burn and continues. "Thanks doc. You think they have some interesting spirits on this planet we're heading for? And, um women?" The younger man's dark skin pales a little as a thought occurs to him, "you don't think that this disease might be you know um communicable in ah, 'that way' do you? I mean those suits and respirators you got. It would be necessary to take em off..." he sort of trails off and the paleness turns to spreading redness.


----------



## Insight (Aug 23, 2010)

Scotley said:


> "Well, yeah, traveling jumpspace makes it kinda tough staying up on the Gravball stats." Spider tips just a little of the proffered whiskey into his can and swirls it around before taking a sip. He shudders a bit at the burn and continues. "Thanks doc. You think they have some interesting spirits on this planet we're heading for? And, um women?" The younger man's dark skin pales a little as a thought occurs to him, "you don't think that this disease might be you know um communicable in ah, 'that way' do you? I mean those suits and respirators you got. It would be necessary to take em off..." he sort of trails off and the paleness turns to spreading redness.




Doc Hannigan's gaze goes into nothingness for what seems an eternity.  And that's saying something when one lives and works on a ship drifting in endless space.  Doc's cybernetic eyes come back into focus on Spider.  "You know, son.  Sssssshome wimmen are better fer lookin' than fer touchin."  Hannigan looks down at the nearly-empty Amanhi whiskey bottle before returning his gaze to Spider.  "I'd be keepin' that suit on if I were you."


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2010)

*Bump*

*The Zax Hakjohn Quiq, ZX213HKJ098-QQ7* bearing its precious cargo of medicine for the tasty Trotherias of Centry has edged several thousand kilometers closer to that world as the Vargr vessel waits for a response to their rude, obnoxious hail.


----------



## Leif (Aug 30, 2010)

*Opening Gambit*

The com panel next to Spider suddenly comes to life:  "I say again -- Zhodani vessel, stand to and prepare to receive boarders!  That means STOP!"  The distinctly canine voice on the other end of the com link sounds considerably agitated if not downright apoplectic.

[sblock]Gotta love those starship computers that re-route incoming messages so that they can be heard by those who are prepared to act.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2010)

At that moment, simultaneously broadcast through the ship, and out to the vargr ship, the pilot finally responded in a very calm voice that the other crewmembers knew probably meant trouble.

"Unidentified vargr vessel, this is Zax Hakjohn Quiq. I've checked your registry and found no affiliation with system patrol or customs. I've checked your transponder, but I'm not even sure you HAVE one. If you fail to produce official identification, and accelerate so much as a tenth of a G in our direction, I will be forced to burst your brains all over the insides of your vacc suit helmets with our Psi-Augmentator Cannon. Over."

Then, over the intercom, she said...considerably more tensely..."Uh. Battle stations. Someone man the turret, _yesterday._"


----------



## Leif (Aug 30, 2010)

*Opening Gambit - Approach to Centry*

"Uhh, Grrr?" says the Vargr voice, and the pursuing ship drops out of the race to Centry.

[sblock=Shayuri]Nicely done!  Guess I should have started like this days/weeks ago?[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 30, 2010)

Leif said:


> The com panel next to Spider suddenly comes to life:  "I say again -- Zhodani vessel, stand to and prepare to receive boarders!  That means STOP!"  The distinctly canine voice on the other end of the com link sounds considerably agitated if not downright apoplectic.




"That feller sounds downright agitated," Doc Hannigan says, looking over at Spider.  "Sure you don't wanna go up front and take care of that?"  Hannigan got up, unsteadily, and went to the bar.  "I've got another call to be answered.  Now, where'd they put the bathroom in this bucket of bolts?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 31, 2010)

*Opening Gambit - Approach to Centry*

The Zhodani pilot, relaxing a bit as she sees the blip of the Vargr ship begin to fall behind is then uncertain because she sees two additional, disturbingly similar blips move out from behind the asteroids they had been obscured by, about 1000 km away, one to the left front quarter, and one to the right front quarter.

[sblock=Sensors?]Does anyone know what the actual ranges are for detecting ships and what you can tell from the various distances?  I'm totally just faking this.  Does anyone mind?   Guess  I could maybe read a rulebook now and then, huh?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 31, 2010)

"Um, yeah, that doesn't sound good. Ah the head is up one deck starboard of the central corridor." He pales beneath dark skin, "Go find some guns when you finish, um you know, in case we get company." He runs for the turret with a quick stop to grab his personal laser. The tall young Zhodani ducks bulkheads and pulls doors shut as he goes. "I'm on it Pilot (got a name I missed Shayuri?), how bad is it? What are they flying out there?" He slips into the harness and takes a deep breath. Reaching out with his mind he starts activating weapon systems. "I'm on station, weapons hot," he announces in a high pitched panting voice over the ship intercom as green laser and blue sandcaster icons begin to appear on the holographic heads-up display before him. He spins the turret in a rapid 360 degree arc to check that all is working properly and scan all about.


----------



## Leif (Aug 31, 2010)

*Opening Gambit - There are SPIDERS in the turret!*

The targeting interface highlights two very small blips that are vessels in red, indicating that they are still out of range.  During his 360-degree spin, Spider takes note of the first Vargr vessel being left behind.


----------



## Leif (Sep 1, 2010)

*Misc. Ship's Business*

OOC:  Doc knows that the cache of weaponry, armor, vacc suits, and tools is located in the ship's locker, (marked sl on the diagram/map of the Zax) which opens off the aft port hatch of the bridge.  I'm still considering exactly what should be in there, but there are at least 5 laser pistols and 5 laser rifles or carbines, along with a supply of fully charged batteries and a charger for them.  There are probably a few viroblades, too, and maybe some other fun goodies.  It's pretty axiomatic that every ship should have at least one good, old-fashioned shotgun that lays down death in a very broad pattern of lead.  (12 gauge, if not 10 or larger.)   Requests will be entertained, so feel free to submit wish lists. 


OOC: Incidentally, there is supposed to be a door into the galley, too.   The door is between the Crew Lounge and the "Galley," which is basically a room with a freezer for reconstituted meals, a refrigerator for drinks, storage for dishes and utensils, and of course, a dishwasher (named Spider).  You've also got some room to store some genuine food, too -- about enough to get you through one jump.  You don't want to be out much more than one week without resupplying, though, or you'll be eating some pretty skanky stuff.


----------



## Leif (Sep 2, 2010)

*Opening Gambit - Approach to Centry*

The _Zax Hakjohn Quiq_  continues on its course, two Vargr ships converging towards her.  If all three ships continue on present headings, they will all three meet at a point approximately 750 km ahead.  Meanwhile, the Vargr vessel to aft is still coming this way, too.  Spider, manning the ventrally-located turret of the _Zax_, hears a musical tone in his headset,  and the icons of the two Vargr vessels to fore are now highlighted on his screen in green rather than red.  A sultry, feminine, yet unmistakeably computer-like voice whispers in Spider's ear, "Targets now in range.  Please select a target to acquire?"  The screen indicates that the range to the Vargr ships is now 500 km, still a long shot for Spider to make, but at least it's within the capabilities of the equipment.  (That surely works both ways, though...)  (Glancing aft, Spider can barely make out the first Vargr vessel still coming, but still losing the race.)

[OOC Note:  The Turret itself is a projection on the hull of the ship.  However, Spider is not himself in that little projection.  Rather, Spider is lazing about on a comfy acceleration couch just inside the hull from the turret, with his mug of cocoa and his toasty toe socks.  He does not have to rely on his imperfect bodily eyes to fulfill the gunner's job, he just watches the panorama unfold on the HUD display of the helmet integrated into the acceleration couch.]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 2, 2010)

Sweating despite the cool of the gunner's station, Spider activates the ship to ship comm. "Hostile vessels, you are interfering with a mission of mercy. We are bringing much needed anti-plague drugs and medical personnel. You are interfering with this mission. We are armed and currently targeting weapons systems on your vessels. I suggest you cease and desist."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2010)

(OOC - I'm gonna go with Zoe as her 'cover' name. Her Zhodani name is longer and considerably less prounouncable. Hee. Maybe her cover last name is 'Danni.' )

"All hands brace for evasive manuevers," Zoe's voice rings through the ship. "They outnumber us and probably outgun us, but the Zax might just outrun them."


----------



## Insight (Sep 2, 2010)

Leif said:


> [sblock=Sensors?]Does anyone know what the actual ranges are for detecting ships and what you can tell from the various distances?  I'm totally just faking this.  Does anyone mind?   Guess  I could maybe read a rulebook now and then, huh?[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Not sure, but you could make it a skill check.  I believe there is an *Electronic Operations - Sensors* or something along those lines.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 3, 2010)

*Opening Gambit - Approach to Centry*



Scotley said:


> Sweating despite the cool of the gunner's station, Spider activates the ship to ship comm. "Hostile vessels, you are interfering with a mission of mercy. We are bringing much needed anti-plague drugs and medical personnel. You are interfering with this mission. We are armed and currently targeting weapons systems on your vessels. I suggest you cease and desist."



The 'hostiles' respond over the comm:  "We certainly don't wish to hamper an 'errand of mercy.'  You may pay the toll electronically if you wish.  Transfer 1,000 creds to VG3450097 at once and you may pass freely."

[sblock=Shayuri]







Shayuri said:


> (OOC - I'm gonna go with Zoe as her 'cover' name. Her Zhodani name is longer and considerably less prounouncable. Hee. Maybe her cover last name is 'Danni.' )



I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!! 

Proceed to evade at your leisure.[/sblock]

[sblock=Insight]







Insight said:


> [sblock=OOC]Not sure, but you could make it a skill check.  I believe there is an *Electronic Operations - Sensors* or something along those lines.[/sblock]



Thanks!  But that sounds like there might be work involved.  Mind if I just keep 'winging' it?[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 3, 2010)

Leif said:


> [sblock=Insight]
> Thanks!  But that sounds like there might be work involved.  Mind if I just keep 'winging' it?[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Hey, I'm just offering suggestions [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2010)

*Opening Gambit - Approach to Centry*

[sblock=Spider and Zoe Danni]On a hunch, you both almost simultaneously decide to better investigate your opponents in this touchy situation.  You each look carefully at the configuration of the Vargr ships before you and then consult your computer library.  (There's a terminal in the turret, too, as well as the bridge, of course.)  These ships that you're facing are Vargr Corsairs - they're 400T ships so they're twice the size of the _Zax_ and they're better armed, too, with two triple-laser turrets and two turrets with missile launchers.  However, they are only Tech Level 10 ships, while the _Zax_ is TL12, and best of all, the _Zax_ can triple their speed, plus a little bit![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 9, 2010)

*Another Opening Gambit*

Doc Hannigan gets to thinking, and remembers all of the "plague medicine" that's in the cargo hold for the Trotherias of Centry.  He didn't even have time to open any of the crates and look at the stuff!  Doc remembers that when the big dumb oafs were loading the stuff back on _Glisten_, he overheard them saying something about, 'Why would anybody want so much Moon Grass?'


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2010)

*The 'Razzle Dazzle' Maneuver*

"Spider," Zoe called down from the bridge, "Give me a sandcaster shell burst at twenty-five, sixteen, minus three. On my mark."

It took Spider all of half a second to see the flaw in his orders. "A burst there will just spread pretty sparkles into space, it's nowhere near..."

"Just do it!" There was a pause, and she added, "All hands, brace for full acceleration!"

--------

Vargr ships were, by the standards of Humaniti, smelly. An all-vargr crew appreciated the scents of things Humans would just as soon spray something lemony on. Dirt and blood and, most of all, fear.

The hoary old vargr with an eyepatch growled at the screen showing the Zhodani vessel. It had yet to respond, despite being outmassed four to one. Just then a warning buzz sounded, and the sensor opsman yelped, "Weapons fire!"

The captain roared, "What?!" Visions of some strange Zhodani superweapon floated in his head, but only for a second. One didn't become a captain on a vargr ship by being stupid.

"That's a sandcaster shell, idiot!"

The cur at sensors whimpered at the insult, and quickly barked, "Confirmed! Its completely off target though. It won't block our fire."

The patch-eyed captain growled again. Was that their way of signaling surrender?

"Heat spike in their dri..."

There was a flash of waste radiation from the plates at the rear of the Zhodani ship, and with startling speed it shot forward and started to weave erratically.

The captain sat forward in his seat and grinned, exposing rows of sharp teeth. He loved a good chase. "Open fire, lasers only. Try to hit their drive plates!"

One of the gunners emitted a coarse vargr curse. "They're moving too fast!"

"Helm, stay with them!"

In the near-vacuum of space, laser beams had nothing to reflect from, and were silent and invisible. Only the firing apertures of the vargr's turrets blazing with unholy light gave any sign they were attacking.

Their prey was eluding them by accelerating into a tight turn, faster and tighter than the lower-tech vargr ships could match. In doing so, it was keeping out of the fire arcs of their weapons. It was also a time-limited strategy in that one of the vargr ships could just stop trying to follow, and merely wait for its target to cross its field of fire. It couldn't stop, or the ship still chasing it would catch it.

This is what the vargr did. It worked perfectly. The pursuing ship managed to bring its lasers to bear, and the Zhodani's hull flared with reflected light. A roaring cheer went up from the bridge crew. The captain however snarled, "Wait..."

The sunburst of colors and light on the screen was not an explosion. It looked like a giant firework going off, or a nebula of coruscating lights. He knew what made that kind of display.

Laser fire hitting sandcaster discharge.

In a heartbeat the Opsman was reporting. "They flew through a sandcaster cloud, it's the same one they fired just before..."

"I know which one it is!" the captain raged. "Fire!"

"It's no good!" yelped a gunner. "They flew through the cloud, it's between us now"

"They're making a run for the planet," warned the opsman. "Once they get in the atmosphere we'll never catch them."

The Zhodani ship was a streamlined wedge, while the vargr ships were designed for a life in space, where being ungainly and unaerodynamic was not a hardship.

"Pursuit course! Arm missiles!" 

The gunners exchanged looks. Lasers could disable civilian craft, but missiles...they were more likely to blow the ship up entirely, leaving no salvage and no take. Even so, neither was ready challenge over it.

---------

Zoe laughed with the wildness of intense stress-fueled hysteria as the sandcaster's cloud of prisms ignited behind them.

"See that?" she whooped. "Did you see that?!"

Then came the warning tone.

A moment later a much-subdued Zoe intercommed Spider in the turret controls.

"Hey, uh...they're locking missiles. Hope you're a good shot, because you're point defense."


----------



## Insight (Sep 9, 2010)

Leif said:


> Doc Hannigan gets to thinking, and remembers all of the "plague medicine" that's in the cargo hold for the Trotherias of Centry.  He didn't even have time to open any of the crates and look at the stuff!  Doc remembers that when the big dumb oafs were loading the stuff back on _Glisten_, he overheard them saying something about, 'Why would anybody want so much Moon Grass?'




Doc Hannigan wanders into the cargo hold and begins checking the crates.

[sblock=ooc]Honestly, I'm not sure what to do here.  Does Doc think that there's some kind of problem with the medicine?[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Sep 9, 2010)

'Rowlf?' said Gruffle, partly in surprise, partly in annoyance. One minute, he'd been checking on one of the inertial dampeners, the next he'd found himself lying in a heap beside an overflow conduit. Ruefully rubbing his muzzle, he let out a combination of sigh and bark as he realised that Danni was obviously taking the ship through some maneuvres. He didn't mind that she was testing to see if the new relay array he had fitted to the aftside thruster was fully functional, he just wished she'd tell him before she did it so he could strap himself in.

As he picked himself up, he spotted for the first time that the emergency light he had fitted over the central console was winking at him. Reluctantly he switched off his f-Audio player, and pulled the stimbuds out of his ears. Having finally found a recording of Yondal Sinoporkosian's skiz quartet Greatest Hits, he'd been listening to it constantly while carrying out the latest batch of routine system upgrades. The smooth tones of Zax Cfthed's hyper-viola helped relieve the monotony; he truly was a magician on the 9 string. 

But the fact that the light was on meant there was something amiss somewhere... He scooted nimbly over to the commport and buzzed the system. 'What's going on up there?' he asked.


----------



## Leif (Sep 10, 2010)

*Opening Gambit - Approach to Centry*

Zoe is treated to a horrid chorus of wailing howls from the comm, as she deftly completes her maneuver. 
[sblock=Shayuri]Excellent job!  Well worth the wait, too.[/sblock]
[sblock=GM only]1 for everyone[/sblock]

[sblock=Doc]Doc finds the crates filled to capacity with strangely purplish leaves that emit an odd, pungent odor that quickly fills the hold.  It certainly doesn't look, smell, or seem like any medicine that he's ever seen before.  Acting on a hunch, he places a bit of one violet leaf in his mouth.  _Mmmm_, he thinks, I could get used to this! [sblock]make a Health check, please?  (Don't worry, just trust me, ok?)[/sblock][/sblock]
Guess all we need now is some anti-missile fire from Spider.  Scratch that, let's get this show on the road, what say?


----------



## Insight (Sep 10, 2010)

Leif said:


> [sblock=Doc]Doc finds the crates filled to capacity with strangely purplish leaves that emit an odd, pungent odor that quickly fills the hold.  It certainly doesn't look, smell, or seem like any medicine that he's ever seen before.  Acting on a hunch, he places a bit of one violet leaf in his mouth.  _Mmmm_, he thinks, I could get used to this! [sblock]make a Health check, please?  (Don't worry, just trust me, ok?)[/sblock][/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]3d6=12 assuming that's against Doc's HT of 11, that's a failure by 1.[/sblock]

Doc tastes the leaves and tries to recall where he'd tasted that before.  Sure seemed familiar.  "Seems like that tequila I had on Mariteste.  Well, not quite.  Still, not for medicinal purposes.  Heh."

[sblock=OOC]Can Doc make a Pharmacy check to see if he can figure out what this is?  Doc's specialty is in "Synthetic", so I suppose this will default to Biology -5, which is 8.

3d6=12 

LOL no clue I guess.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2010)

*Opening Gambit - Arrival at Centry*

[sblock=Doc]
Actually, you made the check successfully.  Barely.  Doc doesn't like the taste of the purplish leaves, and the stuff threatens to come back up, but Doc controls his reflux reflex and keeps it down.  He knows that this alien stuff is in the same family as cortizone -- it should have some effect upon the skin, but more investigation will be required for him to know just how or what.
[/sblock]

The Vargr missiles fail to get even remotely close to the _Zax_ and detonate harmlessly with lots of preety lights.

The _Zax_ speeds on toward Centry with no further trouble.   The Orbital Element of the Starport of Centry basically consists of a communication sattelite in "Centry-synchronous" orbit.  It's purpose is both to relay communications to/from the Starport and to serve as a marker beacon for the location of the Starport on the surface.

The "Down" facility is not that much better than the "Up" facility, consisting mainly of a large, smooth spot in a dry lakebed that has the familiar markings and lights.  There is a prefabricated building that pretty much looks like an oversized cargo trailer.  There are three or four other ships to one side of the landing field, apparently in an area that is intended to serve as a "hangar."  All in all, it's a pretty run-of-the-mill Class I Starport.

Zoe raises Starship Control on the com and requests permission to land and a berth.  A bored-sounding Vilani voice responds, "Roger, _Zax Hakjohn Quiq_, ZX213HKJ098-QQ7, we have you on our scopes.  I would direct you into a parking orbit to wait your turn to descend, but, ahh, there seems to be no one ahead of you in the landing queue so make your approach at will."

Strangely, Spider finds himself wishing that he had shared more of Docs 'concoction.'  Gruff is listening to his 'tunes,' and is basically bored out of his skull.  [sblock=Lou]  You still with us?  What is your character doing?  Like I told the others, don't worry to much about not having your character finished at this point.  I'll try to refrain from getting him into too much combat just yet. Just have an idea of the sorts of skills he has so we can dummy up a skill check if necessary -- doesn't have to be precise, and I won't hold you to any skills you assign preliminarily, it's just a roleplaying aid, mostly.  Eventually, though, hopefully in the next week or two, I'll assault your frail little specimins of pcs with some intense laser fire, or the inner portion of a star, or something fun like that. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2010)

*The Nitty-Gritty Low-Down -- stuff you need to know about Centry*

The Control Rating of Centry is 5 (moderated), which means that you can't be waving weapons around or even carrying them openly on your person.  Locked up in the ship is fine.  The government on Centry is a representative democracy.

The atmosphere of Centry is Very Thin oxygen-nitrogen, tainted by micro-fungal spores, so Doc has filter masks that will be necessary for everyone to wear, and you'll need a source of oxygen if you plan to run more than a few steps at a time (Oxygen tanks are also in ship's stores, but you may need to replenish your supply if you stay here very long).  The tech level is 6, which equates to Earth's "nuclear age" circa 1940.  The climate is cool and the surface of Centry is 20% water.  Probably most important, though, is the widespread volcanic activity that is almost ubiquitous, with clouds of volcanic smoke and vapors being quite prevalent.  There are also forests of fungi on Centry.  (See above note re: micro-fungal spores.)  Giant 'Shrooms, Yee Hah!

Basically, then, it's pretty much your typical Hellhole Vacation Spot.


----------



## Insight (Sep 11, 2010)

Before the ship touches down, Doc takes a sample from the purple leaves into the medical bay.  He uses both his Chemsniffer and Drug Analyzer on the material to see if he can get a better read on exactly what this stuff is.  Since Doc is no expert on natural drugs, he runs the results through his computer.

[sblock=Relevant Die Rolls]

Biology [13]: 3d6=16 
Computer Operation [14]: 3d6=12
Electronics Op - Medical [14]: 3d6=4
Pharmacy - Naturalist (Default) [8]: 3d6=13

I'm not sure how the devices help with the skill checks, so I'll leave that up to the GM.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 11, 2010)

"Well, boys," Doc Hannigan says as the ship touches down at Centry.  "We've arrived in one piece, and that's a good thing.  But we've still got work to do.  I've got a ton of crates filled with medical materials in the hold.  I s'pose we oughta unload that stuff and find some sick people."

"Oh, and we'd better '86' the guns, for now.  I'll be _packing light_, myself."

[sblock=What Doc is Bringing]
Reflec Flak Jacket
Skinsuit
Medical Pouch
Med Range Communicator + Scrambler
Multiview Goggles
Web Gear
Wristwatch Rad Counter
Recorder
Bio-Beacon
Aluminum Flask containing 10oz of Byruddian Whiskey
Air Mask + CBR Filter (& 10 Cartridges)
Atmosphere Tester
Biosampler
Chemsniffer
Drug Analyzer
Inertial Compass
Respirator (2)
Survival Watch
Televiewer
Vapor Canteen (2)
Plastiskin Patches (5)
Pneumospray Hypo (& 10 Air Cartridges)
Analgine (4)
Hypercoagulin (2)
Morphazine (2)
Neurovine (2)
Revive Capsules (20)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 11, 2010)

Spider leaves his battle station and hits the head quickly before joining the others. "Hey, nice job Zoe, I had the lasers locked in the missiles, but they were to old and slow to be a threat. We should get some missiles, not that old junk, but some primo Mark 8's or something. The other night playing Galaxy Con I fragged a whole squadron of Destroyers with Mark 8's." Between the adrenaline, the energy drink and doc's booze, Spider is hyped and can't seem to stop talking, "So what now, moving boxes huh, okay sure."


----------



## Leif (Sep 12, 2010)

*ALERT! SLIGHT TIME WARP! Doc's research just before arrival at Centry*

The results of Doc's research:

[sblock=Doc Hannigan]


Insight said:


> Before the ship touches down, Doc takes a sample from the purple leaves into the medical bay.  He uses both his Chemsniffer and Drug Analyzer on the material to see if he can get a better read on exactly what this stuff is.  Since Doc is no expert on natural drugs, he runs the results through his computer.
> 
> [sblock=Relevant Die Rolls]
> 
> ...



Doc learns that these purple leaves contain a substance that acts as a restorative to the "skin" (or carapace) that is geared toward arthropods or whatever term applies to crab-like thingies.  Doc's investigation reveals that it will be best applied by grinding it into a paste and mixing it with the food of the 'patient.'  
[sblock=Insight]Is that what you were looking for?[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 12, 2010)

Leif said:


> The results of Doc's research:
> 
> [sblock=Doc Hannigan]
> 
> ...




[sblock=Leif]Yup.  That's fine.[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Sep 12, 2010)

'Wow!' said Gruffle peering out of one of the observation hatches as the ship touched down on the blasted landing strip. No matter how desolate or unappealing a world the 'Zax' stopped at, the young Vargr always viewed it with a sense of wonder and excitement. As soon as the clamps were engaged, he wriggled out of his landing harness and scampered from engineering down to the cargo deck. Pressing the cargo bay door release, he nimbly hopped up onto a pile of crates and watched as the view of the 'spaceport' was revealed. He stood, wide-eyed for several moments taking in the collection of slightly rundown container terminals and shabby buildings as if it were some grand metropolis, then hastily switching on his digital camera and taking a few seconds of footage, before closing the door again to stop the air inside the cargo bay becoming too fouled by the spore-rich planetary atmosphere. He wrinkled his snout at the slighly musky odour of the native vegetation, and had to suppress the urge to sneeze.

By the time any of the other crew members had made it down to the hold, he'd already taken the ship's servo-loader and started arranging the crates into groups suitable for loading into a grav-track. Or given the look of the facilities in the starport, perhaps that Corsa Systems diesel hi-sider parked beside the larger of the warehouses was more likely. Assuming it was the Mark III (which from the shape of the front grille it was), then given the size of the crates, he quickly calculated that it would take 3 trips to get everything to the warehouse.

The sound of his cheery whistling - a strange habit for a Vargr to have picked up - drifted through the commlink...


----------



## Leif (Sep 12, 2010)

[sblock=grufflehead]Nice post!  I like the details you added that I hadn't even considered.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2010)

As the sound of the drives cycled down below the range of hearing, and the instrument displays locked into their green configurations, Zoe was free to take a moment to relax. The pilot chair was original equipment, despite the age of the ship. She'd insisted on it, reupholstering and patching it as needed to keep the stuffing inside. Every pilot had their superstition...their mental totem for what kept them alive long past the point probability would have spilled them into the vacuum. That was hers. 

Low tech missiles. They'd been one decent munitions payment away from being an expanding cloud of dust.

With one hand Zoe caressed the chair's worn side in gratitude, then twisted it sideways and tapped her headset to open the communications channel.

"If you want to spring for a missile launcher, Spider, I'd be delighted. Or while you're at it, we could spring for a whole new turret on the dorsal hardpoint. You let me know when you've got the creds saved up."

The touch of her fingers on holographic virtual instruments caused the panels to go still and black. The cockpit annex of the bridge transformed from a riot of color and images into a dark little pit.

Still feeling a bit shaky, Zoe climbed out of the shallow indentation it all sat in, far forward on the bridge floor, and headed to the galley for a quick drink before going out to watch everyone else work.

(OOC - Translation is that she'll be the last one off the ship. I'll post what she brings with her as soon as I finalize her inventory. )


----------



## Leif (Sep 12, 2010)

*Arrival at Centry -- The Travellers Disembark*









*OOC:*


  Don't worry overmuch about Zoe's gear for this 'expedition' Shayuri -- Doc's packed everything plus a few extra kitchen sinks, and this is what he calls TRAVELLING LIGHT!   I'm kidding of course, but he does have enough drugs so that if you forget something he can instantly see to it that you no longer give a da**!


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2010)

Spider has traded his ship suit for some more rugged surface gear. The boots still have the tag hanging from the laces and the one piece enviro-jumper is stretched taught over his long lean frame. He clearly doesn't get outside much. His voice sounding strangely tinny through the respirator mask, Spider responds. "New turret yeah, that'd be good. Really give the next batch of pirates what for huh? Guess it depends on what we make on this deal. I've been saving up for the holovid xl for my game console, but we're gonna clear some serious cred for saving this world aren't we?" He glances around, "Hey, wait a nanosec, this place doesn't look like they can afford to pay particularly well. Where are we again?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 13, 2010)

*GM:*  Spider notices the rusty sign next to the landing pad that says:      

WELCOME TO CENTRY! 
population: 19,000 21,500
        *GM:*  The sign looks very weathered.  Much of it has been obscured by a fairly disgusting build-up of funky looking spores.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2010)

"Well," Zoe replied to Spider, "Space is infinite in all directions, constantly expanding without end."

"And yet, we've somehow manged to find not only an end, but the hind end. And that is where we are."


----------



## Insight (Sep 13, 2010)

Doc Hannigan emerges from the ship.  He wears an air mask and filter, as well as his reflec flak jacket and an overcoat.  Doc has a medical bag over his shoulder.


"Let's get this show on the road, shall we?  Now, who are we s'posed to meet on this forsaken rock?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 14, 2010)

*OOC:*


You had no particular contact in mind.  You just heard about the outbreak of disease and wanted to help.


----------



## Leif (Sep 14, 2010)

*GM:*  [hint] It might be a good idea to see if you can contact some 'public health official' or someone who has more direct knowledge of the situation here.  There is likely a 'pay-phone' or some similar communication device in the main building of the StarPort. [/hint]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 14, 2010)

"Let me see if I can find us a contact." His eyes get a faraway look and indicator lights on a small sleek device on his belt begins to flash as Spider starts trying to link into the local communications systems from his portable computer by scanning a broad spectrum of the local airwaves. "Am I gonna have to figure out how to link a USB6 port to a vacuum tube? Hey Gruffle, have you got any copper wire?"

[sblock]communication skill check (3d6=11) I'm thinking Spider has at least a 14 comm skill.[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Sep 14, 2010)

Scotley said:


> "Hey Gruffle, have you got any copper wire?




Engrossed in making nice, neat piles of boxes, Gruffle hadn't heard anyone enter the cargo bay. When Spider spoke he gave a little yelp of surprise, then once he realised he was being addressed, started patting the pockets in his spacer pants. 'Oh...ah...nope...what about...sure I had...maybe in this one...not there either...must have left it... Er, hang on a minute, Spider' he said, and hurried back along the corridor.

A few minutes later he emerged, wearing the battered brown trenchcoat that had somehow become his 'on planet gear', with a toothy grin, and a roll of wire in one hand and a pair of snips in the other. 'There you go' he said, handing them over. 'Knew I had some somewhere'.

Adjusting the oversized breather on his snout, he sidled up beside the Doc. 'Er, what do you reckon the chances are that they'll let me drive the truck' he asked hopefully.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2010)

Zoe heads over to the downport "office" and knocks on its door sharply.


----------



## Insight (Sep 14, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> Adjusting the oversized breather on his snout, he sidled up beside the Doc. 'Er, what do you reckon the chances are that they'll let me drive the truck' he asked hopefully.




"I don't see why not," Hannigan replied.  "In fact, I _insist_.  Gives me more time to, eh, partake."  Doc draws an aluminum flask from his web gear.  He unscrews the top and takes a nip.  "Drive on, pal."


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2010)

Scotley said:


> "Let me see if I can find us a contact." His eyes get a faraway look and indicator lights on a small sleek device on his belt begins to flash as Spider starts trying to link into the local communications systems from his portable computer by scanning a broad spectrum of the local airwaves. "Am I gonna have to figure out how to link a USB6 port to a vacuum tube? Hey Gruffle, have you got any copper wire?"



A wheezing, tinny feminine voice answers Spider and says, "Operator -- who did you wish to call sir? You just punch up the number on the keypad.  Don't they have phones where you come from?"


Shayuri said:


> Zoe heads over to the downport "office" and knocks on its door sharply.



Zoe intended to knock, but after seeing several people just walk on through the glass doors ahead of her, decides that may not be the best idea.  She enters and finds herself in a waiting area with several seats and couches arranged, and a window in the wall where there are three people are queuing up to buy tickets.  There is another window with a sign above it that says "INFORMATION."









*OOC:*


Truck?  What truck?  Oh, the Corsa Systems Mark III?






When you approach the truck, there is a sweaty, overweight fellow (Solomani, or some semblance thereof) sitting in the cab.  "Whatcha need, Rover?" he says to Gruff.  He takes no notice of Doc, who walks up behind Gruff as he speaks.


----------



## grufflehead (Sep 15, 2010)

Leif said:


> When you approach the truck, there is a sweaty, overweight fellow (Solomani, or some semblance thereof) sitting in the cab.  "Whatcha need, Rover?" he says to Gruff.  He takes no notice of Doc, who walks up behind Gruff as he speaks.





Gruffle struggles to contain his excitement as he speaks to the man. 'Nice truck' he says enthusiastically, while running his hand over the grimy door panel. 'Only ever seen one of these in the flesh before. Have you driven the Mark IV? The power plant upgrade is supposed to have added 5 - 7% onto its load capacity, with a 2% fuel efficiency saving too. That would make it a serious option instead of a MotoWorks 2X'.

He gives the front tire a gentle kick, then continues 'we've got some crates to unload' gesturing in the direction of the Zax. 'Be happy to let you take a break and load them up myself, if you're all right with me taking her for a spin?'. He rubs his hands gleefully at the prospect.


----------



## Insight (Sep 15, 2010)

Doc Hannigan approaches the truck, staying just behind Gruff.  Doc visually examines the driver, looking for signs of any infection or other obvious injury or malady related to what Doc has heard of has been afflicting this planet.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 15, 2010)

The young Zhodani is briefly paralyzed by the idea of talking to a female, even over this tinny low tech connections. He chuckles as a line from an old vid comes to mind. _Take me to your leader._ He pulls himself together and announces,  "Um yeah, um Ms. Operator, could you connect me with the local health department or whoever would be in charge of the medical needs of this planet? Or give me the key punch code for that department."


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2010)

Insight said:


> Doc Hannigan approaches the truck, staying just behind Gruff.  Doc visually examines the driver, looking for signs of any infection or other obvious injury or malady related to what Doc has heard of has been afflicting this planet.



Doc Hannigan detects no malady in the man that a few gallons of water and a generous helping of soap wouldn't fix.



grufflehead said:


> Gruffle struggles to contain his excitement as he speaks to the man. 'Nice truck' he says enthusiastically, while running his hand over the grimy door panel. 'Only ever seen one of these in the flesh before. Have you driven the Mark IV? The power plant upgrade is supposed to have added 5 - 7% onto its load capacity, with a 2% fuel efficiency saving too. That would make it a serious option instead of a MotoWorks 2X'.
> 
> He gives the front tire a gentle kick, then continues 'we've got some crates to unload' gesturing in the direction of the Zax. 'Be happy to let you take a break and load them up myself, if you're all right with me taking her for a spin?'. He rubs his hands gleefully at the prospect.



The man replies, "Mark IV?  Why no way!  We, uh, I that is, have the latest Mark V.  It's got a Hyrophlaze  overdrive that the Mark IV can't touch, and it's also got something else new -- not just 'granny low' gear, this truck has a 'GREAT GRANNY low'!    He motions Gruffle into the cab with him, "Come on and I'll show you. I'll even let you take her for a whirl around the port facility."  During this exchange, it occurs to Gruff that no one has told him exactly where they are supposed to make their delivery, or to whom.


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2010)

Scotley said:


> The young Zhodani is briefly paralyzed by the idea of talking to a female, even over this tinny low tech connections. He chuckles as a line from an old vid comes to mind. _Take me to your leader._ He pulls himself together and announces,  "Um yeah, um Ms. Operator, could you connect me with the local health department or whoever would be in charge of the medical needs of this planet? Or give me the key punch code for that department."



The tinny "Mrs. a-Whiggins" replies, "Hold please."  Spider is accosted by electronic whirring sounds and a series of clicks and beeps, and then a different female voice says, "Centry General Hospital, how may I direct your call?"  After explaining his needs, Spider is directed to yet another voice, male this time, "Ahhhh, yeeeeeees?  Roger here, how may I direct your plea for urgent medical help?  Did the Big, Bad Spaceman get a nasty ol' boo-boo?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 16, 2010)

Spider stuggles to keep up with the ever changing voices on the line. "Um yeah, I mean no, I've got no injury." He kinda likes being called a big bad spacemen even if it was only a precursor to insult. He pauses it enjoy the feeling for an instant before continuing. "You see Roger, we came here to help you. Doc's here with the um medication for this animal plague you are having. The local herd beasts? We heard about it like three systems from here. You must have heard about it by now even if you use native drums and smoke signals for your news feeds."


----------



## Leif (Sep 16, 2010)

*Spider's on the phone with Roger...*



Scotley said:


> Spider stuggles to keep up with the ever changing voices on the line. "Um yeah, I mean no, I've got no injury." He kinda likes being called a big bad spacemen even if it was only a precursor to insult. He pauses it enjoy the feeling for an instant before continuing. "You see Roger, we came here to help you. Doc's here with the um medication for this animal plague you are having. The local herd beasts? We heard about it like three systems from here. You must have heard about it by now even if you use native drums and smoke signals for your news feeds."



"Herd beasts?  Listen, Buck Rogers, you want a veterinarian not a hospital.  Call back when you get parvo or something yourself."


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2010)

*Doc's Perception of the "Malady"*



Insight said:


> Doc Hannigan approaches the truck, staying just behind Gruff.  Doc visually examines the driver, looking for signs of any infection or other obvious injury or malady related to what Doc has heard of has been afflicting this planet.



Doc has a hunch that if, or more likely, WHEN, this disease makes the leap from Trotherias to people, it will likely manifest itself in a fairly mild way at first, until it reaches the advanced stages and is less apt to be cured before claiming the life of the victim.  The early stages will be all but impossible to tell apart from a cold or allergy without some lab tests being performed.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 18, 2010)

Spider stands looking bemused for a moment. "Um guys, this primitive comm net they have is more difficult to use than I imagined. We may need to try another approach. Since the system is inherently static, it is possible they have a repository of key punch codes on a table or chart with associated labels. I can't decern a logical pattern to the keypunch codes, so I expect they'd need labels of some sort. Maybe in the main building?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2010)

_Zoe intended to knock, but after seeing several people just walk on through the glass doors ahead of her, decides that may not be the best idea. She enters and finds herself in a waiting area with several seats and couches arranged, and a window in the wall where there are three people are queuing up to buy tickets. There is another window with a sign above it that says "INFORMATION."_

Zoe heads over to the INFORMATION window and leans on the counter there until the lady behind it looks pointedly at her. She grins and says, "I'm with the ship that just landed. We've got a cargo to unload, so I need the contact information for a local broker."


----------



## Leif (Sep 18, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> _Zoe intended to knock, but after seeing several people just walk on through the glass doors ahead of her, decides that may not be the best idea. She enters and finds herself in a waiting area with several seats and couches arranged, and a window in the wall where there are three people are queuing up to buy tickets. There is another window with a sign above it that says "INFORMATION."_
> 
> Zoe heads over to the INFORMATION window and leans on the counter there until the lady behind it looks pointedly at her. She grins and says, "I'm with the ship that just landed. We've got a cargo to unload, so I need the contact information for a local broker."



The lady just smiles and says, "You'll find the information that you seek on that bulletin board, just there," she points to the wall with a bulletin board nearby.  There are all sorts of dealers listed in many kinds of goods.  There are no pharmaceutical dealers listed, however, and nothing that looks like a medicine shoppe of any kind.  The closest Zoe can find is a chemical company, McFrugal's it's called.


----------



## grufflehead (Sep 18, 2010)

Leif said:


> The man replies, "Mark IV?  Why no way!  We, uh, I that is, have the latest Mark V.   He motions Gruffle into the cab with him, "Come on and I'll show you. I'll even let you take her for a whirl around the port facility."




Gruffle yelps with delight at the invitation. *'Thanks, friend'*, he says, before scampering round to the passenger side, throwing open the door and springing nimbly into the cab. He wriggles a little in the seat, before quickly scanning the various dials and switches on the dashboard, taking in all the little details. 'Never actually been inside one of these newer models', he says to the driver, then to himself, he mutters 'don't like where they've put the rev counter... should be on the other side...so that's the gearing configuration...why are they still fitting Oyanso comm gear in these things...'.

Sitting back, he carefully pulls on the seatbelt, trying not to squirm too much, before turning to his new friend and saying in a mock serious tone 'engines all ahead captain, you are cleared to exit spacedock' before giving him a wide grin. As they begin to move, he asks the man 'any idea where we might unload a cargo of medical supplies? Nobody has told us who were supposed to deliver them to'.


----------



## Leif (Sep 18, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> he mutters 'don't like where they've put the rev counter... should be on the other side...so that's the gearing configuration...why are they still fitting Oyanso comm gear in these things...'.
> 
> Sitting back, he carefully pulls on the seatbelt, trying not to squirm too much, before turning to his new friend and saying in a mock serious tone 'engines all ahead captain, you are cleared to exit spacedock' before giving him a wide grin. As they begin to move, he asks the man 'any idea where we might unload a cargo of medical supplies? Nobody has told us who were supposed to deliver them to'.



The driver stoically allows Gruffle to make his comments without replying.  In response to the question, he says, "I wouldn't know about that stuff, I just move the cargo and put it where I'm told."  The truck pulls up behind the _Zax_.  "First, we'll need to get the cargo hatch opened.  But before you do that, I guess we had better figure out what we're going to do with the stuff?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 19, 2010)

Leif said:


> The lady just smiles and says, "You'll find the information that you seek on that bulletin board, just there," she points to the wall with a bulletin board nearby.  There are all sorts of dealers listed in many kinds of goods.  There are no pharmaceutical dealers listed, however, and nothing that looks like a medicine shoppe of any kind.  The closest Zoe can find is a chemical company, McFrugal's it's called.




"Wait a second, this planet is having a major health emergency, and there's no pharmaceutical brokers here? No doctors or hospitals buying? How is that possible?" Zoe demanded of the INFORMATION person, after consulting the bulletin board. "Don't you WANT medicine? There must be SOMEONE distributing supplies. Is it this 'McFrugal' thing?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2010)

*Centry -- Bidness is a-fixin' ta pick up!*



Shayuri said:


> "Wait a second, this planet is having a major health emergency, and there's no pharmaceutical brokers here? No doctors or hospitals buying? How is that possible?" Zoe demanded of the INFORMATION person, after consulting the bulletin board. "Don't you WANT medicine? There must be SOMEONE distributing supplies. Is it this 'McFrugal' thing?"



The lady puts forth her best forced smile and says, "I'm just a StarPort attendant.  I don't know anything about medical matters, and I'm not aware of this health emergency.  If you're concerned an wish to book passage away from Centry, then I can help you.  Otherwise...."

Just then, the flustered attendant's supervisor overhears what's going on and intervenes: "Excuse me, I'll handle this, Velmar," and then to Zoe she says, "We'll need to put you in touch with Centry General Hospital to get the ball rolling.  Step right this way please."  She leads Zoe into her office and makes some calls.  "Ok, it's all handled.  Let's get back to your ship, and I'll take care of getting everything unloaded and trucked over to the hospital.  You and your shipmates can ride over there with the delivery and take it from there.  Will that be satisfactory?   I apologize for my 'new girl' back there.  We really do want to make your time on Centry memorable and pleasant.  Heaven knows we don't get too many visitors here!"


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2010)

*Centry*

Zoe and the StarPort's Assistant Director [or so her name badge claims] walk from the AD's office back to the landing zone, passing by Doc Hannigan on the phone [guess he may have been calling a liquor store?] and adding him to their procession on the way.  Spider sees this group and falls in with them, too.  When they reach the _Zax_, Gruffle is riding in a large "fork-lift-type" vehicle with a sweaty solomani, and they are preparing to unload the cargo.  Spider rushes to help them get the cargo hatch open, and the cargo of pharmaceuticals transferred to a truck that is pulled over to receive it.  The _Zax_ is moved to one side of the landing area and secured, and all of the Travellers are invited to ride in the truck to Centry General Hospital.

[OOC:  any more StarPort business, or are we ready to advance?]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 19, 2010)

(OOC - Hee...I think that covers it for me at least. Er, I hope I didn't upset you, Leif, with Zoe's little outburst. She was just being exasperated IC. )


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2010)

*On the road to Centry General Hospital*

The truck driver politely rebuffs Gruffle's attempt to "help," but let's him ride shotgun and watch as he deftly manipulates the trucks 16-gear transmission.  The others are comfortably ensconced in the roomy back seat, and the drive to Centry General takes about a half hour.  When you arrive, the driver pulls up to the front of the hospital to let you out, saying that he'll drive around back to the loading dock to off-load the cargo.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2010)

*Spider*

As they arrive at the front of the hospital, Spider leans over the seat and whispers to Gruffle, "Somebody should stay with the cargo, you wanna do it or should I?"


----------



## Insight (Sep 20, 2010)

Since the Starport, Doc has been huddled with his strange Personal Computer, jacked into it with a plug coming from the base of his skull.  Every once in a while, Doc grunts or hums some tuneless melody.

When the group arrives at the hospital, Doc looks up and unplugs himself from the computer.  "That should just about do it.  Fellas, we're about to make some cash."









*OOC:*


Doc has been developing some formulae for both topical and analgesic introduction of the medicine.  When he gets the chance, Doc will file for patents for these formulae.  I'll make some checks to represent what he's doing.







"Of course, I'll need some test subjects.  I assume this hospital can provide some."


----------



## grufflehead (Sep 20, 2010)

Scotley said:


> As they arrive at the front of the hospital, Spider leans over the seat and whispers to Gruffle, "Somebody should stay with the cargo, you wanna do it or should I?"




'I'll do it' says Gruffle cheerfully. 'Maybe they'll let me help unload the crates, or even', he lowers his voice so only Spider can hear him, 'let me drive one of the trucks'. His ears prick up at this exciting (to him) prospect.


----------



## Leif (Sep 21, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> 'Maybe they'll let me help unload the crates, or even', he lowers his voice so only Spider can hear him, 'let me drive one of the trucks'. His ears prick up at this exciting (to him) prospect.



When he arrives at the loading dock in the rear of the hospital, the hulking, but lazy, workers are only too happy to allow the energetic Vargr do the lion's (Vargr's?) share of the lifting and toting.  [OOC:  I wonder if he will even notice?]


Insight said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'll make some checks to represent what he's doing.



OOC: That's a critical success on elec. op.  I'll leave it to you to describe the awesome result.  Just don't get carried away or anything.


----------



## Insight (Sep 21, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC: That's a critical success on elec. op.  I'll leave it to you to describe the awesome result.  Just don't get carried away or anything.




When the group arrives at Centry General Hospital, Doc Hannigan unplugs himself from his personal computer and gets out of the vehicle.  He'd saved hours of seemingly mindless modeling and computer based experimentations by running several simultaneously, taxing his poor little computer to its limits.  The upgrades Doc had purchased recently, however, turned out to be critical to his success now.  Doc smiled.  

"This is going to be an incredible time, fellas.  Incredibly exciting for me and incredibly boring for you.  But rest assured, we're going to strike it rich here.  I've got some ideas that are gonna knock their... socks... off?  Do they wear socks?  Anyway, I've got to see the administrator at once and make some calls off-world.  Meet me in the bar for drinks in a few hours."









*OOC:*


I guess for the critical success, Doc gets further ahead on his testing and has some formulae ready to be produced and tested sooner rather than later.


----------



## Leif (Sep 23, 2010)

*At Centry General*

The _Travellers_ enter Centry General, and doc makes his way to the main lab.  The rest of you, knowing how funny doctors are about that sort of thing, elect to remain in the waiting area, confident that if he needs you for anything, or you need him, he's just a com blip away.  In the waiting area, you are drawn to a current copy of the newspaper.  A story on the back page catches your eye, because it tells about an alarming number of ranchers with "sick" Trotherias.  It seems that outbreaks have been reported in some very widely scattered areas that should have virtually no contact with each other under normal circumstances.  The reporter who wrote the story seems quite perplexed by this, as every veterinarian that he has spoken to has informed him that, "Son, that just ain't the way an epidemic operates.  There's somethin' else goin' on here.  Somethin' _fishy._"

After a few moments, Gruffle saunters in, looking entirely too pleased with himself for having just unloaded virtually all of the cargo singlehandedly.  [single_paw_edly?]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 23, 2010)

*Spider*

A little shy in such a crowded place, Spider retreats to a quiet corner to make some notes on his computer from the paper including locations of the outbreaks and contact information for the paper and the reporter. "I wonder who here would profit from sick Trotherias. Besides us I mean," he inquires of his companions.


----------



## Leif (Sep 24, 2010)

*At Centry General*

Spider, hearing no immediate answer to his question, turns back to the newspaper.  There is a weather report that warns of some unseasonable storms bearing down on the windward coast of the continent, some reports of crimes, mostly petty thefts and so forth, but a few more lurid accounts of a revenge killing, the usual political nonsense that is inscrutable to off-worlders, a report of an unusually large flock of sheep being almost ready for market, an involved story about a public works project building new highways around the capital, some column called, "Dear Gretchinka," and the usual bad comics that are inscrutable to you.


----------



## grufflehead (Sep 24, 2010)

Gruffle takes a chair beside Spider. 'All squared away' he says proudly. 'Honestly, they obviously don't train the dockers round here very well; the speed they were moving at, it would have taken most of the day to get a few boxes sorted out. Thought they would have been happier when I showed them how to get their loaders to move quicker, and that putting a couple of boxes on at a time is actually perfectly safe'. He lowers his voice to a whisper 'or maybe they're all just like that round here?'.

'Whatya reading?'. As Spider is scanning the details of the disease outbreak, Gruffle cranes his neck to read the story on the other side. 'Big civil construction project, eh. Bet they'll have some cool kit...'.


----------



## Leif (Sep 25, 2010)

*GM:*  So... everybody going to just twiddle your thumbs and read "Dear Gretchinka" while you wait for Doc, or could there be something _more_ in the offing?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 25, 2010)

Spider is glad he was here in a quiet waiting room with a newspaper rather than witnessing the mayhem that Gruffle doubtlessly produced hot-rodding loaders around the service entrance. 

"Just catching up on the local news. Can you believe this format. I mean look at the black stuff coming off on my hands. I'll try to scan the standard frequencies and see if I can link to something more current." 

He begins to mentally adjust his comm link to various commonly used bands looking for signal.


----------



## Leif (Sep 25, 2010)

*OOC:*


Gee, Scotley, if you had Spider posted in the RG, I could tell whether your use of the skill was successful or not, hint, hint, hint.  For something as simple as this, however, we'll definitely hand-wave it.







Spider lucks out and the first station that he is able to tune in is a "country oldies" station.   (Ba-Wang!)  After a few moments of searching, he does find a news station busily giving a traffic report.  







*OOC:*


What were you looking for, exactly?  Any  stories in the paper catch your eye in particular or are you just looking for a freebie?


----------



## grufflehead (Sep 26, 2010)

'Finished with that?' asks Gruffle, pointing at the newspaper. As is his custom, he takes out his micro-camera, sets it on one of the chairs, then holds up the front page of the paper (with today's date showing) while activating the remote. Happy that he's got a little snapshot of his visit to Centry, he uploads the entry onto a cryptcard, dictates a few words to go with it, then stores it away ready for sending back to his folks on Grnouf.

While waiting for the Doc to finish up, he starts idly flicking through the 'paper. He points out the report about the storms to Zoe in case they end up flying through an area affected by them, has a chuckle at the story about the sheep, then begins to scan the reports about the 'crime wave'. He winces while reading the details of the murder, and makes a note to check that everything is locked up on the ship lest the petty thieves strike closer to home. 

When he gets to the back page, he reads the story about the disease outbreak. As his eyes scan down the details, he begins to note the reporter's suspicions that the epidemic isn't following the usual pattern of infection. Making a mental note to tell the Doc when he comes back, he takes a pen out of his coat pocket and starts idly doodling notes in the margin. 

'Spider', he says, 'can you call up some details on your 'pad please?'. He proceeds to read out the locations where the vets have picked up the infection, and asks the Zhodani to find out their latitude and longitude from online sources. Jotting these down, he also asks him to find out Centry's polar diameter and oblateness. Armed with these, after a few minutes thought, during which time he alternates between chewing the end of the pen and whistling tunelessly - which begins to draw dark looks from some of the other people in the room - the young Vargr begins to sketch on the newspaper.

Firstly, he uses the information about Centry to make a passable representation of the planet's shape. He then begins to plot the locations of the outbreak on the surface and work out the distance between them. With a little more information provided by his friend - much quicker than looking himself given his dislike of computers - he begins to do some calculations and soon is using up every spare piece of blank space on the pages, with long formulae and complex equations relating to the possible disease vectors. 

Just as the Doc radios in to say that he is making progress, Gruffle carefully folds the newspaper and puts it back on the chair where Spider found it. Turning to the Zhodani, he says in a low voice 'you know, there *is* something odd about the way this disease is spreading. According to my calculations, taking into account prevailing wind and a few other factors, the probability of these sites being infected like this is pretty low'. He leans back in his chair, with a thoughtful look on his face.

[sblock=OOC]Time to get some mileage out of my Intuitive Mathemtician talent!

Math: Surveying for the plotting of the locations and Math: Statistics for the probability calculations seem appropriate?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 26, 2010)

*OOC:*


Excellent post, Gruffster!  Somebody give that man-dog an experience point!  (I would, but I can't again just yet.)  And your chosen skills for this endeavor look spot on to me.  Have you already found a way to cheat with the new ENWorld dice roller?   I mean, what are the odds that two consecutive rolls of 3d6 will come up not only with the same total, but the same number on each die?

Those are 2 very successful skill checks, if you couldn't already tell....







My own dice experiment:


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2010)

OOC: Was curious to see if the revenge killing, any of the unspecified crimes and the large sheep population notice somehow fit into a violent sheep farmer vs. Trotherias rancher scenario. 

Spider eagerly serves up copious amounts of raw data for Gruffle's mathematical wizardry.


----------



## Leif (Sep 28, 2010)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Was curious to see if the revenge killing, any of the unspecified crimes and the large sheep population notice somehow fit into a violent sheep farmer vs. Trotherias rancher scenario.



OOC:  You don't find good evidence of such a link in this particular newspaper, but there is enough information to lead you to believe that such an eventuality is quite plausible.  This particular 'revenge killing' seems to be more of a marital infidelity scenario, though.  Maybe a Trotherias rancher's wife was getting it on with a sheep farmer? (Maybe he likes the way she "baaas" for him?)


----------



## Scotley (Sep 28, 2010)

Spider shifts nervously and huddles in conspiratorially. "Um guys, maybe we should keep a lower profile. I'm beginning to suspect that this whole Trotherias illness could have have been engineered by people in the sheep industry. We don't want to make too many waves given the strict limits on weaponry down here." 

OOC: Anything productive come from Gruffle's number crunching?


----------



## Insight (Sep 28, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Spider shifts nervously and huddles in conspiratorially. "Um guys, maybe we should keep a lower profile. I'm beginning to suspect that this whole Trotherias illness could have have been engineered by people in the sheep industry. We don't want to make too many waves given the strict limits on weaponry down here."
> 
> OOC: Anything productive come from Gruffle's number crunching?












*OOC:*


That's what the Holdout skill is for!


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2010)

Zoe looks up from where she's examining the weather info that Gruffle passed on to her to give Spider an annoyed look. If she was this sour and negative in the Consulate, the Tavrchedl' must have had a branch office in her family holding.

"One, even if you're right, what can we do about it?"

She grinned. "Second, who cares? This is a local affair. No one's paying us to solve their health problems."


----------



## Insight (Sep 28, 2010)

Doc calls everyone on their individual comm units.  "All right, folks.  Things are looking up.  I'll have some time to explain real soon, but I'd hazard to say that we're looking at a real nice payday.  Just be patient, stick around on this mudball for a little while longer, and it'll be worth your while."

"Meet me at the hospital bar in an hour.  I'll be able to explain more then.  Can you believe they have a bar inside the hospital?  You'd have thought I designed the place!"


----------



## grufflehead (Sep 28, 2010)

Once the doc has relayed his message, Gruffle decided now might be a good time to send his holocard home, just in case things got busy later. He got up and stood in the queue for the information window; when he reached the counter he asked the woman 'excuse me, do you have a terminal where I can transmit this? Oh, and I need to make a cred transfer at the same time', while holding up his card. He followed her instructions for sending the card to his mother along with a few creds (making sure to leave himself enough to get by for a few days), thanked her, and paid the fee. Checking the balance on his card, he hoped the Doc was right about making some money on this trip - as usual he was running low, and he hated the idea of having to borrow money from any of the others.

Instead of going back to sit beside Spider, he paced idly up and down a couple of times, before stopping in front of the information board and having a quick scan over some of the items on there. With nothing of interest, he finally went back to his seat, where he took out his f-Audio unit, and tuned back into some of Yondal Sinoporkosian's soothing tones...


----------



## Leif (Sep 29, 2010)

*...Meanwhile, back with the medicos at Centry General....*

Doc Hannigan wanders into an area that vaguely resembles a pharmacy.  Some ditzy nurse in polka dot scrubs, recognizes the irritated gaze, "Yes, Doctor, may I be of some assistance?  You must have just arrived from the 'links.'  Here, let me help you to find some scrubs."

Everybody - See OOC Thread if you haven't already


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2010)

INSERT HARD RETURN HERE.  The game will be re-started in due course at a place/time/situation to be named later.


----------



## Leif (Oct 5, 2010)

*Still on Centry, Da**it!*

Gruffle, Zoe, and Spider, being bored out of their skulls on this nowhere rock, wander into the nicest bar in the Starport, looking to drown a sorrow or two  while Doc Hannigan is off doing his thing at Centry General Hospital.  He said he'd be awhile, and you should 'amuse yourselves' in the meantime.   The only other denizen of the barroom is a striking young Solomani lady, sitting alone at a table and seemingly drowing a sorrow or two herself, but it seems, perhaps that her sorrows have learned to swim?  Zoe takes little notice of her, but Spider can look at little else, and Gruffle keeps hoping that she'll stand up so he can hump her leg.


----------



## Insight (Oct 5, 2010)

Whether she notices the stares or not, the mystery woman in black leather seems content on nursing her drink, apparently heedless to the mounting interest in her throughout the room.  Maybe she's used to it.  Maybe she just doesn't care.  Maybe she uses this to her advantage.

A man walks in.  A local.  He looks like a businessman.  The mystery woman shifts slightly as the local approaches.  He seems nervous.  Out of place.  He nervously holds a package wrapped in plain paper.  The man slides the package onto the table.  He says something to the mystery woman.  She slides some credits his way.  The local skitters out of the bar.

The woman in black leather produces a small knife and deftly opens the paper package.  Inside is a white, cardboard box.  It bears off-world markings.  She carefully opens the box.  From within, the woman withdraws a pair of crystal wine glasses.  They appear to be quite expensive, for a refined palate.  The mystery woman puts the wine glasses back in the box and closes it.

The woman summons a barmaid and orders another drink.  Her own drink is still half-full.  She shoots Spider a "come hither" look and pats the stool next to her.


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2010)

OOC:  Spider (Scotley) previously said that he may not be able to post much during the week this week.  Guess we'll see.  I was insanely busy today, and will be so again tomorrow.  I may not get a chance to post tomorrow, but will likely be back in the swing of things this Thursday.  Surely (knock wood) by Friday.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 6, 2010)

Zoe stifles a snort and nudges Spider. 

"Look who's giving you the eye over there. I wouldn't bother going over though. She's so far out of your league the Longbow project couldn't see her from you."

(OOC Note - Longbow is an Imperium attempt to use super-long-range interferometry and FTL data couriers to probe the center of the galaxy.)


----------



## Scotley (Oct 9, 2010)

*Spider*

Spider reddens at the female attention and nearly jumps out of his skin a Zoe's nudge. "Um, yeah, she's maybe a little out of my league, but Longbow well that's a bit harsh isn't it." The wound to his pride giving him an unnatural level of bravado, the young Zhodani runs his fingers over his scalp nervously and does his best to stroll boldly over to the table. "Hi, um, I couldn't help noticing those glasses, I doubt if there is a wine anywhere on this rock worthy of them." He smiles goofily, proud of his line. He eases toward the offered seat very slowly expecting to be rebuffed and assuming he's somehow mistaken some alien gesture for 'go away' for an invitation.


----------



## Leif (Oct 9, 2010)

OOC:  WB to the Scotley one! 

OOC:  Go Spider Go!!


----------



## Insight (Oct 9, 2010)

Scotley said:


> "Hi, um, I couldn't help noticing those glasses, I doubt if there is a wine anywhere on this rock worthy of them." He smiles goofily, proud of his line. He eases toward the offered seat very slowly expecting to be rebuffed and assuming he's somehow mistaken some alien gesture for 'go away' for an invitation.




The mystery woman in black leather smiles, realizing that she has Spider at her disposal.  She slides one of the glasses across the small bar table towards Spider.  "Here on Centry, wine glasses such as these can sell for 1,000 credits each.  I've got a box of six here."  She twirls the glass in her hand, her eyes taking note of each mark of a skilled glassmaker.  "Paid 500 credits each.  These could fetch 2,000 credits in the Core, maybe more.  Would it be worth it to me to transport such fine glasses to the Core?  No.  I'd be better off dumping them on some unsuspecting local for a 50% profit."

She sets down the glass.  "This is chump change, of course.  While a... deal-maker... such as myself could make a tidy profit pawning this off on someone, I find myself tiring of the local scene.  I'm looking for something a little more exciting."  She looks directly into Spider's eyes.  "Aren't you?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 10, 2010)

OOC:  Looks like we need Spider, a/k/a/ [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] to respond to Kaira's tentative 'offer' (or more accurately, her invitation for Spider to make her an offer) to move things along.


----------



## Leif (Oct 10, 2010)

Zoe's comm buzzes/beeps/whatever it does, indicating that our intrepid pilot has an incoming communication from Doc Hannigan.  Doc says, "All is proceeding apace here.  I should be able to wrap things up in a couple more hours.  You should monitor the Starport account for the _Zax_, as that is where our pay for this 'mission of mercy' is being sent."

OOC:  Not sure if this is usual or not, but I'm assuming that, in Imperial Space, at least, Starports immediately open an account for each vessel that makes landfall, to serve as a ready clearinghouse for any income from trading or, more likely, any fines/penalties that are assessed for violations of Starport regulations or local laws.  Any unpaid penalties/fines will be electronically encoded on the vessel's transponder, so that the charges will follow the ship to its next port, provided that the next port is also under Imperial rule.  It's not immediately clear just how long any such charges will stick with the ship....


----------



## Leif (Oct 13, 2010)

OOC:  Looks like we still want to hear from Zoe and Spider, don't we?  Come on you two... um... ZHODANI you! 
[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]; [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]

OOC:  Gruffle can chime in any time, too, ya know.....


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 14, 2010)

Zoe nods and yawns. "Thanks for the heads-up, Doc," she replies. "What's the final amount, by the way? I wanna do the tally and see what our margin was."

(OOC - As I understand it, any transaction using Imperial Credits can be undertaken whether there's a local account on that particular world or not (so long as it's an Imperium planet). So say the Zax has a ship account based on the Imperium world it was registered in the Imperium at...we'll say Formulhaut or something. They then travel half a sector away to Rigil and incur 700 credits of fees, and sell a cargo for 5000 credits. Well, their account isn't on Rigil, but because it's Imperial credits, the merchants don't really care. The account adjustments will be X-boated back to Formulhaut within a few weeks. If there's been any funny business, the Imperium will cover the transaction (they basically insure their own currency in this way), and then go after the Zax for fraud. This kind of thing is necessary, since merely having a local account active wouldn't really help protect the starport, and it would mean an incredible hassle for the starship, as their funds would be dispersed over potentially hundreds of different planets. If they wanted to pay their refit fees, they might have to do dozens of account transfer orders...all of which would take a different amount to complete because they'd all be varying distances from the refitter's world.)


----------



## Leif (Oct 14, 2010)

OOC:  Shayuri -- Ahhh, what you say makes very much sense!

*Dr. Alexander Hannigan*
Doc says, "Well, my research showed that this disease, called Carapal Blight, is a type of infectious melanoma also affecting Humaniti, Vargr, and Zhodani.   If it is untreated, the disease does not resolve on its own, but eventually shift to a chronic form which may go into remission, but will reappear 7-21 days later in a more severe and painful attack that lasts anywhere from 3-15 days, at which point it becomes dormant again, only to reappear later.  The severity seems to get a little worse, and more painful, with each recurrence, until the agony causes loss of consciousness and eventually coma leading to death.  So, as you can see, we're performing quite a valuable service here.  I can't promise that my figures were 100% correct, of course, but I calculated that our take should be MCr 2.897, which ain't exactly too bad for a couple of days' work, if you ask me." 

And, since you asked, *ahem*, the 'medicine' to treat this disease is a purple leafy substance called Heuerston's Weed that is grown on Thrombo, a moon of Glisten.  Turns out that the best way to administer it is to roll a joint and smoke it.  Took me some pre-e-e-ety extensive trials to work out the particulars of that one, let me tell you!  Anyway, the purple leaves of this so-called 'moon grass' can also be eaten or ground into powder and placed in a capsule, but this tastes just horrible, and requires immediate treatment for nausea.  Also has a side-effect of turning the patient's stool purple for a week or so, if taken orally."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2010)

*Spider*

The Zhodani runs a hand over his scalp nervously. With considerable effort he matches the leather-clad woman's  "I'm always looking for excitement." He tries to make a sweeping gesture as he says, "I've only seen one or two things of interest here," while looking meaningfully at the woman. In trying to look cool his long arm brushes against one of the glasses on the table and almost knocks it over.  

OOC: Sorry for the delay in responding. I should be back to regular posting now.


----------



## Leif (Oct 16, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - As I understand it, any transaction using Imperial Credits can be undertaken whether there's a local account on that particular world or not (so long as it's an Imperium planet). So say the Zax has a ship account based on the Imperium world it was registered in the Imperium at...we'll say Formulhaut or something. They then travel half a sector away to Rigil and incur 700 credits of fees, and sell a cargo for 5000 credits. Well, their account isn't on Rigil, but because it's Imperial credits, the merchants don't really care. The account adjustments will be X-boated back to Formulhaut within a few weeks. If there's been any funny business, the Imperium will cover the transaction (they basically insure their own currency in this way), and then go after the Zax for fraud. This kind of thing is necessary, since merely having a local account active wouldn't really help protect the starport, and it would mean an incredible hassle for the starship, as their funds would be dispersed over potentially hundreds of different planets. If they wanted to pay their refit fees, they might have to do dozens of account transfer orders...all of which would take a different amount to complete because they'd all be varying distances from the refitter's world.)



OOC:  The only problem with that, Shayuri, is that interstellar transfers like the ones you describe will be limited by light-speed, unless the records are uploaded to an x-boat computer, of course.  Even then, the transfers could take weeks or even months if there was a great distance involved, say, across two or more subsectors.  To me, it would seem, at first anyway, to make more sense for the account information to be stored on the computers of individual ships so that your income and debts follow you along your route across the galaxy, with the financial institutions encrypting the information suitably, of course, so that people can't mess around with their bank balances.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2010)

(OOC - That's right. The ships, and even individual accounts, have their information encoded on secured computers. However, the transaction data is still x-boated for comparison sake, in case the local computers were tampered with, or an error is made. And yes, it takes weeks or months. That's why the Imperium's currency is insured by the Imperium, so that faith in it can be maintained. A local merchant knows that even if he's paid with credits that come from an account that is already empty, he won't get the short end of the stick. But you're right in that the Zax has a "black box" computer who's sole purpose is to track its finances, and was inspected and sealed by financial officers trained to do so. Every time the ship undergoes a refit or major servicing, the computer is checked again and resealed. Similarly, Zoe, and each of us, have an official issue Imperium credit chit, or card, that tracks our finances. Tampering with it isn't impossible, but it's highly illegal, and the data is heavily encrypted. And so on...)


----------



## Leif (Oct 16, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - That's right. The ships, and even individual accounts, have their information encoded on secured computers. However, the transaction data is still x-boated for comparison sake, in case the local computers were tampered with, or an error is made. And yes, it takes weeks or months. That's why the Imperium's currency is insured by the Imperium, so that faith in it can be maintained. A local merchant knows that even if he's paid with credits that come from an account that is already empty, he won't get the short end of the stick. But you're right in that the Zax has a "black box" computer who's sole purpose is to track its finances, and was inspected and sealed by financial officers trained to do so. Every time the ship undergoes a refit or major servicing, the computer is checked again and resealed. Similarly, Zoe, and each of us, have an official issue Imperium credit chit, or card, that tracks our finances. Tampering with it isn't impossible, but it's highly illegal, and the data is heavily encrypted. And so on...)



OOC:  Wow!  I got one sorta right for once!  Must have gotten lucky....


----------



## Leif (Oct 17, 2010)

OOC:  Syke, you're lounging in a bar in the Starport of Centry (Glisten 0502) wondering why, by the Empress's Orange Bloomers, you ever came to this Forerunner-Forsaken rock.  You see in the bar with you a few unremarkable locals and a group of individuals that looks distinctly out of place here, much to sophisticated to be in here, by your estimation.  They are a Vargr, a Zhodani, a striking woman (she was Zhodani, but now, eh, maybe so, maybe not -- a little help here, Shayuri?), and a second, even more striking, Imperial-looking woman, judging by her (slightly too-revealing) clothes and her palpable attitude.  You have a hunch that this must be the crew of the very-fast-looking Zhodani Yetsabl Class Courier that you noticed when you got to the Starport.  _Zax Hakjohn Quik_ was the name emblazoned on the side of the sleek craft.

[sblock=totally non sequitur query?]Are there "Imperial Wizards" in Traveller?? [/sblock]


----------



## kookalouris (Oct 17, 2010)

(OOC:  Here I go...  What color do you want Syke's words to be in?  And how do we do sent thoughts?  A really brief post as I dip Syke's toe in the water...)

Skye tries to make himself as unnoticed as possible.  His corney Cornie accent identifies him as a mudhugger, someone who spent the greater part of his youth in one place, probably a planet (OOC: I would imagine that _any _accent would mark you as a provinicial as starfaring folk most likely have a single accent from blending over the millennia).

He speaks as little as possible.  Fortunately, his clothes are non-descript and he has taken pains to make his features as bland as possible.

He scans nearby displays and people looking for another way to another system, staying one place too long he might slip, he might...

As his head turns, Syke notices the Zhodani ship and its memorable crew.  He has miscalculated, his route in this unfamiliar starport was meant to avoid _this _ship and crew.

The shock and surprise of the sudden realization forced several unwanted thoughts to Syke's consciousness all at once.

First, they were probably working with the _Zhodani_, if not actually _some _of those filthy mind-rapists.  The war, his dead siblings, the deathscream that awoke him; all those flashbacks flooded in.

Skye tried to use his pitiful training, to redirect his thoughts.  The first escape his adolescent male brain took was to notice just how beautiful and desirable the two women were, Zhodani or otherwise.

And, finally, the terrible and shameful realization that his most hated enemies might be the only people who understood, who knew what it meant to be awakened.

These thoughts, hatred, attraction, doubt and then self-hatred cycled in Skye's mind, too much for just _one _mind to bear...

He realized he was about to send all those thoughts outward.  In desparation, Skye reached down to his duffle bag and pressed a button through the fabric.  The battered psi helmet within was never meant to inhibit someone _next _to it but maybe Syke's modifications would do something to stop the sending...

(OOC:  It's up to y'all.  Does the entire starport get a psychic shoutout, or just the trained Zhodani?  If no one does, I'll try and find another hook for the reluctant Syke to hook up with the crew...)


----------



## Leif (Oct 17, 2010)

OOC:  Choose any color you want for Syke's speech that is not already being used by another pc.  Please put telepathic words (and other thoughts) in _italics_, to keep it straight, and put them in the same color chosen for speech, please.  Your other questions will be answered by experience, or by asking other characters IC.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 18, 2010)

*Spider*

The tall Zhodani jerks as if stabbed in the kidneys and once again bangs into the just righted goblet as he reaches for his sidearm, which is unfortunately back on the Zax. _Damn local gun laws!_ He looks about for the source of the psychic outburst so filled with hate for his kind.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 21, 2010)

Zoe felt the mental...contact? No, that was too gentle a word. It was more like a psychic wave, rolling into the beach of her own mind. She got the feeling that her own telepathic defenses had helped turn down its volume. Spider's reaction reinforced that feeling.

Her eyes narrowed, and she scanned the people in the port, trying to judge where the pulse had come from, as well as for signs that other people were reacting. If the mindblind could detect that surge, then it was probably a prudent idea to get back to the Zax.

(OOC - Sorry, I need to post a better description on my sheet, but Zoe doesn't really look Zhodani. She favors her Imperial father heavily. She's also attractive, but nowhere near the looker Insight's character is. )


----------



## kookalouris (Oct 21, 2010)

Seeing the tall man startled, Syke knows he has caused some kind of reaction.  It was time to leave, make himself scarce.  Syke looks around quickly, then stops as he realizes (too late) that would draw attention to anyone looking for the source of the psychic sending.

He scans for the nearest and cheapest lounge where a person could lurk for a time without so _obviously _lurking for a time. Seeing an appropriate dive, Syke heads for it.

Ordering the cheapest legal narcotic to dull his nervous mind and maybe his power, Skye cannot resist one last look at the Zhodani, especially the women.

Thinking to himself, Syke realizes he is grateful that if he was detected, he was glad it was by the Zhodani.  Fellow Imperials could lynch a filthy psionic but no one would believe a former enemy.  They would probably wonder why the Zhodani were this deep out of their territory

That question suddenly occurs to him and he sends without thinking...

_Why *are *you here, Zhodani?_

(OOC:  Syke has automatically assumed all the crew aboard the Zax are Zhodani, or at least allied with them.  If they look Imperial, that just confirms his paranoid theories.  Near as I can tell, no one is using red for quotes.)


----------



## Scotley (Oct 22, 2010)

His Zhodani nature triggered by the psychic contact, Spider answers openly and honestly, _We are here on a mission of mercy delivering much needed medical supplies._ 

He continues to try and figure out the source of the contact.


----------



## Leif (Oct 27, 2010)

*Centry Starport*

No one outside of the small group whose reactions have already been posted takes any apparent notice of the psionic activity.  Doc Hannigan just drains the last of his amber-colored liquor and raises his hand to signal the bartender to bring him another.  (!!! How did Doc get here, anyway?? Isn't he off tending to sick Trotherias? !!!)  Zoe, Spider, and Gruffle all notice the embellished flourish of the gesture for the bartender simultaneously, and collectively wonder 'What in blazes is he doing in here?  Wasn't he supposed to be um working, or something?'


----------



## kookalouris (Oct 27, 2010)

Spider's bald honesty would lead a listening psionic to two conculsions, either Spider was being honest _or _the filthy Zhodani was that darn good at hiding the truth.

Not exactly sure which possibility to believe and realizing that, at best, Syke is either unwittingly harassing a truly honest Zhodani (which meant Syke has to overcome years of grief or propaganda) or annoying a psionic with enough control to melt Skye's tiny mind.

Where most people would quietly withdraw at this point, Skye's adolescent bravado forces him to send...

_Well, er, Good!  Just remember, I--*we* have our eyes on you!!_

And for good measure, Syke taps his temple with his finger to emphasize the point.  Realizing too late that the gesture will instantly identify him to any people still searching for the amateurish telepath, Skye facepalms.  And then Skye realized that he has just made the situation worse.  He looked for the best way to slink out of the bar and avoid the Zhodani ship...

(OOC:  At this point, I ask that Skye is so bleeding obvious that anyone looking for the psychic sending would notice him _as _that source.  This should help speed the game along.  His character is such that he wants to avoid the Zhodani [or at least, he _thinks _he does] but I have ideas on how to get him with the group if no one else does.)


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2010)

*Spider*

With considerable reluctance Spider announces to the beauty before him, "Um could you excuse me for just a moment? I see someone I think I need to speak to." 

He makes his way quickly to the young man who has now identified himself as the psionic bullhorn. 

He attempts to speak in a low conspiratorial voice, but it comes out as more of an excited squeak. "Hi there, I'm um Spider. Were you addressing me? I think maybe you should be more careful. That sort of thing isn't well tolerated around here."


----------



## Insight (Oct 28, 2010)

Scotley said:


> With considerable reluctance Spider announces to the beauty before him, "Um could you excuse me for just a moment? I see someone I think I need to speak to."




Kaira half-waves Spider away and watches as her new acquaintence approaches and speaks to the newcomer.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 28, 2010)

Things were getting out of control in a hurry. Zoe intentionally stayed back as Spider went to check out the idiot psi who'd been vomiting his every thought out on what amounted to a 'public channel.' She trusted Spider to keep the psi in line, so she kept her attention on the girl he'd been chatting up and on the doors to the place.

And then there was Hannigan. As if she didn't have enough to worry about.

"Gruffle," she said, leaning over towards the vargr. "Go talk to the doc...ask him what he's doing here since I just talked to him via com and he was brokering our deal."


----------



## grufflehead (Oct 28, 2010)

Blissfully unaware of the psionic energy bouncing around the bar, and more interested in the construction of Kaira's chair than its stunning occupant, Gruffle nods at Zoe's request and wanders over to speak to Hannigan.

'Hiya Doc' he says. 'Thought you'd be a while yet; I guess you're done in the lab? We've got all the crates stowed away so I think we're good to go as soon as you are ready. Have you managed to sort out a deal for everything?'.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 28, 2010)

*Spider*

As the gawky young Zhodani waits for an answer from the untrained Psi before him he can't resist looking over his shoulder and grinning boyishly at Kaira still in shock that such a beautiful woman spoke to him on purpose.


----------



## Insight (Oct 28, 2010)

Kaira starts putting away her wine glasses in anticipation of getting the hell out of this place.









*OOC:*


I think Kaira should probably start trying to find a way to unload these wine glasses, especially if the ship might be leaving Centry soon and she might be on it.  I understand that this is a bit of metagaming, since Kaira hasn't even been invited to go anywhere - and who knows if she WILL - but I thought I should make preparations for it in any event.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 28, 2010)

Insight said:


> Kaira starts putting away her wine glasses in anticipation of getting the hell out of this place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*



It is a safe bet that Spider would take her anywhere she wanted to go...


----------



## Leif (Oct 29, 2010)

*Centry Starport bar -- Dr. A. Hannigan*



grufflehead said:


> Blissfully unaware of the psionic energy bouncing around the bar, and more interested in the construction of Kaira's chair than its stunning occupant, Gruffle nods at Zoe's request and wanders over to speak to Hannigan.
> 
> 'Hiya Doc' he says. 'Thought you'd be a while yet; I guess you're done in the lab? We've got all the crates stowed away so I think we're good to go as soon as you are ready. Have you managed to sort out a deal for everything?'.



"G-G-Gruff! *hic*  Yeah, turns out I could just 'phone it in' once I uploaded all my data to the hospital computer.  Those crates contained the plants that are gonna make the medicine.  Should'a alreddy been picked up by now.  The Cred for the deal should be showing up on our balance any moment now, so I guess we're pretty much through here, 'less you've decided that you like the look of the place and want to commission a summerhome?  Personally, I don't give a Trotherias's ass if I ever see aother one of those 'dirt crabs' again."

[sblock=little help?]Anyone remember how much Cr I said?   If I had to guess, I'd say maybe 2.875 MCr?  Is that pretty close, maybe?[/sblock]


----------



## kookalouris (Oct 29, 2010)

Spider up close is the epitome of the best of Zhodani, fortright, honest and kind.  This causes Syke to instantly try and reconcile two impulses.  The first is to attack his ancient enemy.  The second is hug his new brother (his psychic awareness now making Syke closer to the Zhodani than his kin and people).

His mind chooses a middle ground.  He speaks, quietly and completely.

_"I. don't. need. your. help, Zhodani."_

His subconscious mind was nowhere as shy.  His displaced shock and fear found a psychic voice.

_I DON'T NEED YOUR HELP, ZHODANI!_

The psychic scream coursed outward, threatening to reveal Spider and Syke both as exactly what they are to everyone around.

Syke whispers, "Uh oh, maybe I do..."

(OOC:  There aren't many ways to have Syke instantly overcome years of distrust without spending years in posting.  A sudden riot might accomplish that.  Besides, what's a futuristic cantina without a futuristic bar fight ["No blasters, no blasters!!]?

This is quite a presumption on my part so I ask that all the local psionics [the PCs] hear the scream for sure and that Lief decides if the rest of the local populace does as well)


----------



## Leif (Oct 29, 2010)

OOC:  I'm willing to keep the "psychic screams" confined to the party for now.  Just don't push me too far...   and try to get Syke over his bs asap, ok?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 29, 2010)

Zoe winces at the second scream, and notices several other people in the bar starting to frown the gently confused frowns of people who weren't sure if they'd heard something, and wasn't that weird? Latent sensitives, she figured. Condemned by centuries of prejudice to be forever untrained until their talent dwindled to nothing with age.

But even a deaf old man could hear if you yelled in his ear. This had to stop. Now.

She got to her feet and went to the table where Spider was sitting with his new 'friend.' Though her mouth was smiling, her icy blue eyes were definitely not.

"Guys," Zoe said with a note of strained friendliness in her voice. "Whaddya say we get out of here? You two go ahead back to the ship and I'll settle up the tab."

In a swift undercurrent, she sent to Spider, _Get him out of here. Somewhere there's no one else around. If he resists, force the issue. He's going to get us all killed._

Then, as an afterthought, she sent to the other man, _We won't hurt you unless you keep stirring the mob up. Go with Spider. He'll take you someplace safe so we can talk._


----------



## Insight (Oct 29, 2010)

Hearing the talk of a _ship_ and "getting out of here", Kaira perks up (no, not _that way_, you pervs).

Kaira approaches Spider and Zoe.  "Look, I know you guys don't know me, but I'd really like to get off this rock.  I don't suppose you have room for one more passenger."

She slides towards the bar and places 100cr on the surface.  "Your tab is settled."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 29, 2010)

*Spider*

Spider speaks with unusual ease under the stress of the mental onslaught, "I am all to aware of your feelings toward my kind as you practically shout them from the mental mountain top. You do need help. We might be able to give you the training you need to control your mind. I'm no teacher, but I have training as do some of my companions. Your future on this backwater will involve a lynching or at least a treatment facility for the mentally unbalanced if you stay here. Take a chance and come along." 

His newfound ease in speaking quickly collapses in the face of the attractive woman in need of a lift. "Um, a ride in our ship, yeah, it has rooms and stuff."


----------



## Insight (Oct 29, 2010)

Scotley said:


> His newfound ease in speaking quickly collapses in the face of the attractive woman in need of a lift. "Um, a ride in our ship, yeah, it has rooms and stuff."




"Well, I hardly expect a free ride.  I can pay my way."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 29, 2010)

Zoe puts a hand on Spider's shoulder and pats it gently. 

"Go ahead and head back," she suggests as she sizes up the new girl. "I'll handle this."

She lets go of Spider's shoulder and steps to interpose herself between shipmate and prospective passenger, figuring he'll move faster if he's not distracted. She then offers a hand.

"Hi, I'm Zoe, the pilot. What destination do you have in mind? Our ship's the fastest non-military ship in port here. Not that there's a wide variety to choose from on this planet."


----------



## Insight (Oct 29, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Zoe puts a hand on Spider's shoulder and pats it gently.
> 
> "Go ahead and head back," she suggests as she sizes up the new girl. "I'll handle this."
> 
> ...




"You're not kidding," Kaira replies.  "I've seen all sorts of junk freighters stop here, but the vast majority of them were headed somewhere... unseemly... after they were done here.  And some of those crews... let's suffice to say that I wouldn't want to be trapped in an enclosed space with those scoundrels for long periods of time."

Kaira looks around the bar.  "You know, I don't really have a destination in mind.  I thought maybe you were headed somewhere specific.  If not, well, I'm preferential to the Imperium, but I'm fairly easy."


----------



## Leif (Oct 30, 2010)

*Centry Starport bar -- Dr. A. Hannigan*

Doc settles his own tab, gets a shot for the 'road' and prepares to leave with the others.


----------



## Leif (Oct 30, 2010)

*Centry Starport*

The Travellers make their way to the _Zax_ without further incident.


----------



## kookalouris (Oct 30, 2010)

(OOC:  My internet is FUBAR for a few days [at least].  So as not to slow the game down any further, Syke will go along with whatever the group wants.  Hopefully, he is part of the travellers Leif is referring to.  I assume that his depressant narcotic will supress his psi powers for the scene.  Good old-fashioned alcohol would work if nothing else.

This would be in character for Syke.  He needs a home and friends even if he can't readily admit it.  Aboard the ship, he will have a great deal more control.  He will only be amongst a few trained psis rather than billions of untrained hostile minds.

In short, _anyone _can go ahead and write for Syke while I get my connection fixed.  Currently, I'm running my eBay business off of a cell phone and lots of Starbucks wi-fi and coffee.  I should be back in a couple of days...)


----------



## Leif (Oct 30, 2010)

Centry Starport -- Back to the _Zax Hakjohn Quik_

OOC:  Sorry to hear about your difficulties, kookalouris, no worries, if no one chimes in for Syke then I'll drag him by the scruff of the neck to keep him with the party/Travellers.

IC:  The group of Centry-weary Travellers make their way to what passes for a berth where they left the _Zax_.  It is in substantially the same condition in which you left it, and all is still secure.


----------



## grufflehead (Oct 30, 2010)

'Home again' said Gruffle, fondly patting the hull of the Zax when he got close enough. He began to rummage through the various pockets of his coat. 'Er, does anybody have a spare remote' he asked sheepishly, before finally  producing the electronic device required to gain access to the ship from an inside pouch. 'Wait a minute, here it is' he said. 

He used it to disable the security system on the airlock, and waved everyone inside. He was just about to follow when he let out a muffled yelp. 'Oh maaaaan' he whined. 'Look at that scrape on the dorsal thruster. You know I should really touch that up before we leave, guys. Guys?'. Realising he is now on his own, the young Vargr mutters to himself, sighs, and heads into the ship.


----------



## Leif (Oct 31, 2010)

Gruffle's maintenance of the _Zax_

The 'damage' proves to be almost totally superficial.  A little judicious application of some 'Droyne Wax" and some 'Star Bondo' and it's as good as new again.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2010)

*Spider*

Upon returning to the Zax, Spider takes the newcomers on a very brief tour of the crucial facilities. He quickly establishes Kaira in the finest unoccupied stateroom and then puts Syke in what he hopes will be a quiet restful room. He ends with, "So um this is kinda like our bar. Doc he likes his drink in a convivial setting."


----------



## Leif (Nov 1, 2010)

Dr. Alexander Hannigan -- in the "bar" of the _Zax_

"Schtep right up, crewman Syke!  Whatsya poison? *hic*"

OOC:  For those new to the game, there is an almost complete diagram of the _Zax_ in the first post of the RG


----------



## Insight (Nov 1, 2010)

Kaira settles into her stateroom before heading to the bar.  Once there, she finds a seat at the counter.  "Got any Andalusian Brandy?  Haven't had any in a while."  She looks to Spider.  "So, where are we headed?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 1, 2010)

Zoe makes her way to the Zax's small bridge, muttering to herself about taking on passengers with no background checks or negotiated payments, and unstable, anti-zhodani Imperial psychics. For the psychic at least, they could claim humanitarian purposes...the guy was a walking deathtrap. For the girl...all Zoe could figure there was that Spider was a lonely, lonely man.

She plopped into the pilot's seat and strapped in, running the preflight as she did. The board lit green, and she set the holographic display to its 'takeoff' configuration.

Over the in-ship intercom she said, "We're ready for lift, just waiting for Centry Control to give us clearance and vector. Once we're on our way to the jump point, I'd like to have a crew meeting to work out our next stop since we haven't got any cargo or passenger destinations."


----------



## kookalouris (Nov 1, 2010)

Grateful to the Doc and to the crew for so accepting him, Skye sheepishly asks for a 'Low Berth' (so named because there was a chance of death if badly prepared, and correctly prepared, you would wake up some time later in a completely different place.  )

(OOC:  Internet is still down for me but I can start putting together Syke's overdue stats.  What is the current point level for characters?  I not able to reveal Syke's character through posts at the moment so assume the following for the moment.

Syke has:


the psychic powers of telepathy and teleportation, both of which he tries to supress
the equivalent of Pilot-1, Gunnery-1 & Medic-1.  He has picked these up over a year of slumming on fly-by-night transports and thus has no certifications.
no problem doint the most unpleasant, menial labor aboard the _Zax _just to stay onboard.
passed through the basic training of some service, so he has basic combat skills.

In short, Syke is quiet and not an irritant, at least until I can get a better connection...)


----------



## Leif (Nov 2, 2010)

OOC:  k, characters were started out with 210 cps.  I was going to award a few more, but I'm not sure if I ever did so, when, or how many.

IC:  Over the com, Zoe hears, "This is Centry Control. _Zax Hakjohn Quik_ you are set to pop.  Clarence, give them their clearance.  Victor, a vector if you please."


----------



## Leif (Nov 3, 2010)

*Outbound from Centry*

It occurs to Zoe that it might perhaps be a good idea to contact the IISS or the Imperial Navy and report the earlier piratical Vargr activity in the system.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 4, 2010)

Insight said:


> Kaira settles into her stateroom before heading to the bar.  Once there, she finds a seat at the counter.  "Got any Andalusian Brandy?  Haven't had any in a while."  She looks to Spider.  "So, where are we headed?"




"Um about that, we haven't really decided. We did pretty good on this run, but we figured there wasn't much on this rock worth taking with us. Except you of course." He adds with a grin. "So is there someplace you want to be? We should talk to the pilot about that soon I guess." He mentally calls over a simple robot to bring the lady a brandy as he's talking.


----------



## Insight (Nov 5, 2010)

Scotley said:


> "Um about that, we haven't really decided. We did pretty good on this run, but we figured there wasn't much on this rock worth taking with us. Except you of course." He adds with a grin. "So is there someplace you want to be? We should talk to the pilot about that soon I guess." He mentally calls over a simple robot to bring the lady a brandy as he's talking.




At the sight of the small robot seemingly called from nowhere, Kaira gives a wry grin.  "Nowhere in particular," she replies.  

"I'm a dealmaker, you see.  A broker, if you will.  I live for the art of the deal.  So, I'll be happy anywhere that I can make some deals.  And some credits, of course.  Maybe the rest of you can benefit from my skills.  Keep me alive and I'll make all of us quite wealthy." 

She takes a sip of the brandy.  "And possibly notorious."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 5, 2010)

Spider returns the grin and raises at glass, "Notorious!" he does his best to cover the shudder the and cough the strong brandy inspires.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 8, 2010)

Meanwhile, comfortably oblivious to the talk of notoriety in the galley, Zoe calls up a holographic display of their current subsector and does a search for nearby Imperial Navy or Scout bases....reasoning there might be 'incentives' for right-minded citizens to report attempted piracy while the trail was still warm enough to do any good.


----------



## Leif (Nov 8, 2010)

Zoe sees that there are both Scout and Naval installations on Glisten, the subsector capital, in case anybody's forgotten.  It would just be a matter of a few weeks to get there.  Centry is Glisten 2132, and Glisten is Glisten 2036.


----------



## Leif (Nov 13, 2010)

Bump?


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 16, 2010)

After a long few minutes, Zoe says over the intercom, "Unless anyone has a better idea, I'm plotting a route to Glisten. Should be able to pick up a cargo or passengers there. If you'd rather go somewhere else, talk to me in the next fifteen minutes or for one week hold your peace."


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2010)

OOC:  Anyone have any reason why we can't just advance time to Glisten?  Anybody got any big plans for a few weeks spent in jump space?  I'll give everybody until tomorrow afternoon/evening to tell me about 'plans' or whatever, and then we'll be coming out of jump in the Glisten system.

(sticklers please note that I'm presuming and skipping over your close encounter with a gas giant/large body of water to tank-up on unrefined fuel _en route_.)


----------



## Insight (Nov 17, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Anyone have any reason why we can't just advance time to Glisten?  Anybody got any big plans for a few weeks spent in jump space?  I'll give everybody until tomorrow afternoon/evening to tell me about 'plans' or whatever, and then we'll be coming out of jump in the Glisten system.
> 
> (sticklers please note that I'm presuming and skipping over your close encounter with a gas giant/large body of water to tank-up on unrefined fuel _en route_.)




I'm good with skipping ahead.


----------



## Leif (Nov 18, 2010)

OOC:  I'll take that as my cue...

IC:  The _Zax Hakjohn Quik_ comes back into normal space at the outer edge of the Glisten system.  As you are all aware, Glisten is a system composed of asteroids/planetoids.  It has no planet-sized bodies, but a number of the asteroids have cities and there has been a significant amount of "terraforming" done here.  (Anyone have a clue as to a more generic form of the word 'terraforming'?)

Of immediate interest, however, the _Zax_ picks up the sensor signature of another ship moving between some asteroids here in the outer reaches of the system.  The ship is no threat, and from its configuration it seems to be a mining-type ship of the sort used by belters.  There are energy fluctuations coming from the ship (it is a non-starship, by the way).  The fluctuations are strange enough that Zoe's not quite sure what to make of it, nor is Spider.  (Perhaps a better-engineering-trained eye can make something of it?)


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2010)

(OOC - Terraforming is already pretty generic. It refers to geoengineering to make a planet human-habitable. The same term would be used on anything from an asteroid to a gas giant's moon to a terrestrial planet...the only thing it wouldn't apply to would be an entirely artificial structure, like a space station...though I suppose it might be used for megastructures like ringworlds or Dyson spheres, if one changed the environmental conditions on one.)

Zoe blinked away the flash that marked the Zax's 'descent' from jumpspace to the ordinary universe and quickly did an active sensor scan. Even patrolled systems like Glisten could have dangers near the jump points, and a ship dropping from jumpspace released a titanic surge of energy in the form of light and heat. It was impossible to conceal. The good news was that since their presence was already advertised, there was nothing to lose by going full active on sensors to locate nearby trouble.

Everything seemed fine though. She started acceleration towards the inner system, and that's when the scans returned a contact. Even at millions of kilometers, the ladar's resolution was clear; a mining sloop by the lines. Big engines, small cabin, lots of hold space. A bit out of its patch this far from the belt, but not by any means a strange sight in a mining /industrial system like Glisten. It was the passive radiation return that gave Zoe pause. She wasn't sure what to make of what she was seeing.

Over the intercom she said, "Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to Glisten. We're beginning our approach, but...there's a funny sensor artifact coming from a mining ship in our path. I'm not sure if it's real, or if it's a glitch."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2010)

*Spider*

Spider rubs eyes left bloodshot from a long night of video gaming and checks the readings again. "What the..." He manually adjusts the resolution and scratches his bald head. "Hey Gruffle you know anything about this? Some kind of new mining tool. Actually, it looks more like some sort of drive thing. Zoe, don't get too close I don't like the looks of that. Let me do a comm sweep." His eyes lose focus for a moment as he reaches out mentally to the comm systems and begins a broad scan. "Miners and Belters like like short wavelength stuff, hmm let's see, Glisten system has a pretty good tech."


----------



## grufflehead (Nov 18, 2010)

'Oooh, mining tool' said Gruffle excitedly. 'I'll be right up!'. There were sounds of hasty scrabbling over the commlink, then a minute or so later the Vargr appeared on the bridge beside Zoe.

'That it?' he asked, peering out of the viewport. 'Funny looking thing, eh' he said. 'So what's this sensor anomaly you found?'.


----------



## Leif (Nov 19, 2010)

OOC:  Nice to see the Gruffster!  I was wondering when you'd put in an appearance!

IC:  Gruffle's eyes dart from the viewport to the sensors, and the Vargr's eyes almost double in size!

[sblock=OOC: Gruffle]This poor ba****d is Cruising the Crest like a sunuvagun!  (See my recent email for an explanation of this.)
Incidentally, Gruffle has seen a ship Cruise the Crest once before on a training voyage, and it ended um, let's say BADLY.  Spider has heard of this phenomenon, but hasn't actually seen it before.[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Nov 19, 2010)

'Er, Spider' says Gruffle, 'I'm not sure I'm working this thing right. Are you seeing this energy spike on the sensors as well?'. The Vargr starts to look anxious. 'We should hail them. Quickly' he says to no-one in particular. 'If that sensor reading is correct that ship's power plant is building to blow, taking us and half the asteroid belt with it!'.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 19, 2010)

*Spider*

"Um, yeah, that looks right or ah yeah wrong to me too. What's up with that event horizon? That can't be good." His movements become more animated and his long limbs flail about in agitation, "Um Zoe shouldn't we try to maybe get on the other side of some of these asteroids from that thing." He starts sending out hails on various frequencies. The panic in his voice fades as he adopts a more professional tone for the message, "This is the Zax, unidentified mining ship. We are detecting unusual readings from your power plant. You are in serious danger of an overload. Please respond..."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 19, 2010)

On hearing the 'half the asteroid belt,' prediction, Zoe did two things. The first was chalk it up to the vargr's sense of drama and tendency to exaggerate. After all, these were fusion reactors, not antimatter. The explosion from one would only be a few hundred megatons or so, easy. 

Still. Nothing you'd want to be close to when it went.

Thus the second thing she did; spin the ship on its axis and launch away from the mining ship at maximum thrust.


----------



## Leif (Nov 20, 2010)

*Belter Ship*

"Yeah, Roger _Zax_ I seem to have a runaway on my hands, any help would be greatly appreciated.  But see that big silvery-green asteroid?  Dibs Muthah Humpah, she's mine!"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 20, 2010)

*Spider*

Popping up in surprise, Spider bangs his head on a monitor. "He's crazy! He's been sniffing nova dust! Hiss powerplant is Cruising the Crest and still worried about a freakin' asteroid. Guys definitely do not drink the water in this system." He rubs his head and turns to the Vargr. "Guff is there anything we can do for that nutjob?"


----------



## Leif (Nov 20, 2010)

*Belter Ship*

The Belter, though seeming to miss Spider's point altogether, does begin to power down his ship.

"Um, _Zax_?  I'm just a miner, myself, think you fellows could lend me a hand with this rig?"

OOC:  Not sure if I pointed this out before or not, but the _Zax_ does have a full complement of TL 12 Vacc Suits.


----------



## grufflehead (Nov 21, 2010)

Gruffle watches the power readings from the other ship's power plant start to fluctuate and covers his snout with both paws. 'No, no, no' he whines, 'if he doesn't power it down properly he'll blow the magnetic inhibitor coil array!'. He fumbles on the console for the commlink, activates it and says 'hello? Er, this engineer Gruffle. You need to be careful doing that. What sort of power plant have you got on that thing?'.


----------



## Leif (Nov 21, 2010)

*Belter Ship*

"It's got a General Products Mk 12-B power plant, but as parts have worn out over the years I've replaced some of them with Bilstein parts because I couldn't get the originals at a decent price," says the Belter captain.  "I'll not power-down any further until you say to do so.  Where should I have my throttle control now?"


----------



## Leif (Nov 21, 2010)

oops


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2010)

Spider gladly passes over responsibility for communicating with the endangered miner to a more competent engineer and quietly scans the schematics of the Zax to see where the radiation shielding is thickest.


----------



## Leif (Nov 22, 2010)

*Belter Ship*

Spider finds that said shielding is thickest and most complete on the bottom of the ship, and presentation of the bottom of the ship toward a radiation source would also put the most space between said source and the crew of the _Zax_.

OOC:  BTW, I just re-read Zoe's commentary, and, for the life of me I can't see any cause for the reactions that occurred today via email. :shrug:  I mean, she's ONLY a ditzy pilot!  (Kidding, Shayuri, kidding!)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2010)

*Spider*

"If we have to go in and help I think maybe we should approach hull down to maximize protection from radiation."


----------



## Leif (Nov 25, 2010)

*Belter Ship*

OOC:  Spider, of course, knows that the problem with approaching the belter's ship 'hull down' like he said is that the engines of the _Zax_ are not situated so that you can move in said fashion at any real velocity.  To travel perpendicular to the plane of thrust of the main engines you'll have to rely only upon attitude thrusters designed to make minor course corrections during landing.  I'm sure there must be another solution, but I guess we'll have to rely on our expert pilot to clue us all in.  ........  Orrrr  ........  you _could_ just throw caution to the solar wind and trust that you'll get to him before something irreversible happens.


----------



## Leif (Nov 26, 2010)

*From Glisten to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

Somewhat of an alteration:  Instead of being on your way TO Glisten, I've now said in OOC that you've concluded your meeting on Glisten and received your mission, so now you should be on your way OUT of Glisten system, bound for Trin's Veil Subsector, specifically Edenelt (Trin's Veil 2733).   Feel free to ignore any belters that are lingering near the jump point, or give them an assist at your discretion.


----------



## Leif (Nov 26, 2010)

*To Ffudn/Glisten*

THIS POST ON HOLD!!  (You've still got a belter to deal with, or not, before this)

The _Zax_ only needs two jumps to get to Trin's Veil, the first a Jump-4 to Ffudn/Glisten 2334 to re-fuel and possibly see the many and varied sights of Ffudn, and then another Jump-4 to Edenelt/Trin's Veil 2733.  

Ffudn and Edenelt both have Class V Starports, so they are both well-equipped with any desired services.  Ffudn's tech level is 8 so they are a bit behind the times but not too much, their control rating is 5 (equivalent to traditional Traveler Law Level 8 (repressive).  However, Edenelt's TL is 10 (traditional Traveller equivalent 12), which is the Imperial Standard.  Population of Edenelt is 700,000,000, its government is an oligarchy, and its control rating is 4 (traditional Traveller LL 6, so don't be waving weapons around too freely).

We pick up the action as you come out of Jump in the Ffudn system....
(please proceed)


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 26, 2010)

(OOC - Just to be clear on this; are you saying that the Belter In Distress is being retconned, or is it still there? Cuz if it's there, we can still deal with it if we want to. If it's being retconned, we'll head out to Trin's Veil. )


----------



## Leif (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok, yes it's still there, so you can deal with it if you wish, or you can pass by on the other side of that big asteroid and not deign to sully your hands with him.  As the _Zax_ heads for the jump point, you pick up a transmission:  "Mayday.....Mayday.....anyone out there today?  I must be losing my freakin' mind out here.  Oh, well, I'll try again in a couple of hours."


----------



## Leif (Nov 27, 2010)

*Distress Call*

OOC: Angel on the GM's shoulder:
The _Zax_ pauses briefly (?) as the travellers contemplate whether they should answer the distress call of the poor, lonesome Belter who is at the mercy of the BIG, COLD-HEARTED universe. *snif* *snif*

OOC: Devil on his other shoulder:
Ahh, forget that guy!  He's just a waste of good oxygen, anyway.  Let him get what he deserves.  Wouldn't-a hurt him any to do a little maintenance on that heap, anyway.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2010)

Zoe holds course for the jump point for a moment...but between the nagging in her belly, and her awareness of Spider's misgivings clearly communicated by his open mind, she is finally convinced to go back. With a muttered oath she swings the Zax around and plots an intercept course with the beleaguered mining ship, while sending a message on the same frequency it was transmitting on:

"Unidentified mining vessel, this is the _Zax Hakjohn Quik_ outbound from Glisten. We detect dangerous emissions from your power plant and are en route to assist. I'm going to put our engineer on the comm. He'll tell you what to do until we're close enough to dock, over."


----------



## Leif (Nov 30, 2010)

*Distress Call*

OOC:  Well, [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], our Vargr Engineer just notified us today that he is withdrawing.  Again.  See OOC post of today.  So... looks like Spider is our default engineer.

IC:  A voice responds to Zoe's hail, "Ok, _Zack-whatever_,this is the _Rosalee's Bloomers_, by the way.  I'll be right here awaiting your pleasure.  And mine."

[sblock=Scotley, OOC]Spider thinks that if the Belter dude powers his vessel ALL the way down, cutting everything but just enough life-support to sustain his goofy a**, he just might be able to get his runaway powerplant to "take the hint" (as it were) and begin to recover.  Spider's pretty sure that it'll either do that, or have a catastrophic cascade and blow....[/sblock]
[sblock=All]Ok, I've learned my lesson.  I promise not to screw around and make up any more of this kind of junk.  For at least a week or two...[/sblock]
[sblock=Shayuri]Feel free to rp this all you want and give us lots of juicy insight into just what Zoe thinks of this Hump. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2010)

*Spider*

With deft movements over the input pad and a few mental gymnastics Spider calls up everything he can find on the phenomenon the belter is experiencing. Unfortunately, it doesn't take long to read everything in the data base. Crossing his fingers and making it up as he goes he opens the comm channel, "Um, this is the Engineer speaking _Rosalee's Bloomers_. I think we've got your problem nailed down. First, let's start by easing back the engine and powering down non-essential systems--kill the sensors, weapons, whatever you use to do your mining stuff, nav, entertainment whatever else you can live with out. Oh but keep comms! And um just enough life support for you and whatever crew you've got. Can you open a engineering diagnostic data link on channel 6 Oh 7? Then we can see what's going on as the system powers down and make sure nothing catastrophic is happening." He kills the external comm for a sec. "Hey ah Zoe, if you can watch that data link most of the ratings are in the red, but if the alpha band starts to exceed 350 or the unspent power spikes to more than double, you better put our engines into emergency override power and hang on. This could get ugly."


----------



## Insight (Nov 30, 2010)

Seemingly out of nowhere, Kaira enters the cockpit.  "I noticed that we slowed down once we dropped into the system.  Doesn't look like we're headed to Glisten.  What's going on?"

Seeing the vessel through the viewscreen, Kaira sits down.  "That ship's getting awfully close.  Is this some kind of rescue operation?  Are we going to board them?"


----------



## Leif (Dec 1, 2010)

*Distress Call*

"Ok, _Zack_!  Powering down now.  Um, not sure what a diagnostic data link is, exactly.  Hmm, oh, here it is on page 345b _'how to initiate a diagnostic data link...'_  Channel 7 you say, ok, hold on, here it comes!"  Spider hears a rather lengthy series of clicks before the Belter unkeys his comm system.   The data link shows the _Rosalee's Bloomers_ systems powering down.  The Belter's ship then undergoes one last power spike and a ball of flaming gas is emitted from the exhaust ports of its engines.  After 'passing gas' good once, it quiets down, and the data link shows readings within normal range.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 1, 2010)

*Spider*

Spider breaths a sigh of relief. Opening the link, Spider comments, "Nicely done _Rosalee's Bloomers_, please stand by." He turns to the others and answers Kaira "Oh hi, didn't hear you come in. I wouldn't suggest we go aboard that hulk without the enviro suits we wore last miss. Anyway, they were having a serious engine problem that could have gone critical and blown them to bits. I got it under control for them," he adds coolly wondering if she'll be impressed with his Engineering prowess. He'd learned most girls weren't. "Do we go aboard? They are standing by."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 2, 2010)

"Do they need anymore help?" Zoe asked dryly. "I don't see any reason to hang around here if not. We've got places to be."


----------



## Leif (Dec 2, 2010)

*Distress Call - Belter*

The comm comes to life again as the Belter sends a last message:  "Thanks again, friends, I surely couldn't have done it without you!  Tell you what, next time you're at the Glisten Starport, you'll have a package waiting for you there."  Somehow you're all able to hear him wink as he says this.  And with that, he moseys on off toward Glisten.  "Somehow, I have a feeling that some maintenance is in order, so my next lucky strike is just going to have to wait a bit."


----------



## Insight (Dec 2, 2010)

Checking to ensure that the comm link wasn't on, Kaira answers Zoe and Spider.  "Is there a profit to be made in helping them?  I'm normally not one for charity and I'm definitely not one to be putting my spectacular ass on the line for a bunch of belters.  I say we move on unless there's a compelling reason to help them out.  And by compelling, I mean, impacting our bank accounts."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 2, 2010)

*Spider*

The poor Zhodani engineer is gripped by a short fit of apoplexy as he resists almost overpowering urges to look at or comment on Kaira's 'spectacular ass'. He finally regains control and says, "I think we're ah done here, I mean like you said, what's the upside? We'll have to hope this 'Package' will be worthwhile if we ever get back this way. So yeah, let's get this tub moving."


----------



## Leif (Dec 3, 2010)

*To Edenelt/Trin's Veil?*

The Travellers cruise on past the newly rescued Belter and head for the jump point, destination:  Edenelt/Trin's Veil I presume?  (It's 1 jump-4 to Ffudn/Glisten and then a second jump-4 to Edenelt/Trin's Veil.)
This won't work, because, as Sharyuri pointed out to me, the _Zax_ is only Jump-3 instead of Jump-4.  Hmmm, recalculating....

Ok, from Glisten, it's one Jump-3 to Inthe/Glisten (2234), a second Jump-3 to Burtson/Trin's Veil (2534), and then a Jump-2 to Edenelt/Trin's Veil (2733).

[Ffudn and Edenelt both have Class V Starports, so they are both well-equipped with any desired services.  Ffudn's tech level is 8 so they are a bit behind the times but not too much, their control rating is 5 (equivalent to traditional Traveler Law Level 8 (repressive).  However, Edenelt's TL is 10 (traditional Traveller equivalent 12), which is the Imperial Standard.  Population of Edenelt is 700,000,000, its government is an oligarchy, and its control rating is 4. (Traditional Traveller LL 6, so don't be waving weapons around too freely.)]  [Kindly disregard about Ffudn -- no need to go there this trip!]

[Explanation for previous, pre-edit version of this post:  GM Brain Cramp.  Please disregard.]

OOC:  You might want to swing by a gas giant and refuel....just sayin'....


----------



## Leif (Dec 4, 2010)

previous post edited
[sblock=Shayuri]Thanks for catching my error.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 8, 2010)

*At Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

The _Zax_ "descends" back into normal space at the outer reaches of the Inthe system.  Curious, the crew consults the computer library for data regarding Inthe, and learns:  "A rather nasty iceball, Inthe is largely populated by miners, extracting and processing the large deposits of radioactives and heavy metals found here.  There are few other  reasons to stay."  While not an Amber or Red zone, the Travellers' Aid Society's "Inthe Blog" just says, "Eeeesh, sorry you have to be here.  The Howard Johnson's is marginally decent and near the Starport so you can beat a hasty retreat the he** out of here!"

OOC:  Do you wish to go barhopping on Inthe, maybe stir up some trouble with the locals and pick a fight or two, or just refuel and continue on?   Not possible to dip the scoops of the _Zax_ into any oceans here, but there is probably a gas giant hiding around here somewhere, or you can always buy your fuel at the local Starport....


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 8, 2010)

After a week cooling their heels in jumpspace, Zoe's voice announcing their return to reality was a welcome relief.

"Since we're sitting on our pay from that medicine drop, with another paying mission coming up, I'd like to land at the port and get some real fuel. Baby Zax gets cranky when I feed her unrefined hydrogen." Her voice turned indulgent at the end, and it wasn't hard to imagine her patting the instrument console.

"Won't take long, and you guys can take in some local color. Too bad it's pretty much all snow-white."


----------



## Leif (Dec 8, 2010)

*The 'Garden Spot' of Inthe*

At Zoe's insistence, the _"Baby" Zax_ is pointed towards the big snowball in the sky, Inthe.  The Up Port is quite nice and seems to be doing a brisk business, despite the hellish atmospheric conditions below.  The _Zax_ is given a spot in the queue to make landfall, and, in due course, does so without incident.  The Starport on Inthe is built into the crater of a hugely massive volcano, which is, you trust, suitably dormant. *fingers crossed*  And, it turns out, most of the living space on Inthe is subsurface in either natural caverns or manufactured spaces hollowed out of the rock below the frigid surface.  The Starport is quite accommodating and downright lavish compared to what you've been seeing lately.  The hunka ice is now your oyster.....


----------



## Insight (Dec 8, 2010)

Kaira starts getting ready to depart the ship.  "So, how long do you figure we'll be on this ball of ice?  I wonder if I should try to scare up a delivery job or something while we're here."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2010)

As the Zax approaches Inthe, the screens on board begin scrolling with the latest news feeds. Spider curses as he sees his favorite team is out of the playoffs. He also brings up more practical information like local weapons laws and the location of video game stores near the port. Seeing the bit about the 'large deposits of radioactives and heavy metals found here' he pulls up the most recent data on ambient radiation and atmospheric toxins so as to dress appropriately. 

"Hey, hi um Kaira, so going ashore huh? Want to go together? I was kinda thinking about looking around a little. I wanted to do some shopping. If you know you don't um have plans and stuff."


----------



## Leif (Dec 9, 2010)

*Planetfall: Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

Spider learns that you'd best leave your weapons on the ship*.  **  And there _is_ a well-stocked video game outlet near the StarPort.  There is no ambient radiation near the inhabited portions of Inthe.  The worst of that is in deep veins of ore, locked deep within the planet.  (Until it's mined, that is, but areas where said ores are handled are located far from the population centers.)

* Inthe's Control Rating is 5 (repressive), just one step below total control.

** And while you're at it, you might want to secure all weapons in the Ship's Locker.  It's not likely that any officials will board/inspect the _Zax_, but in the unlikely event that one or more of them do get a 'wild hair,' it might not do to have the ship looking like a 'do-it-yourself project' from "Soldier of Fortune" magazine.


----------



## Leif (Dec 9, 2010)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil, delivery jobs*

If Kaira wants to look for cargo from Inthe bound for Edenelt, there is always the usual bulletin board where such is often listed.  Or, it might be more productive to look elsewhere for a more lucrative job carrying freight worth more credits per ton (or fraction thereof) that might not be thrown in with the rest of the freight to be hauled.  Say, for example, jewelry items (Inthe is a mining center, after all....), or the _Zax_'s 'specialty,' medical supplies....


----------



## Insight (Dec 9, 2010)

Scotley said:


> "Hey, hi um Kaira, so going ashore huh? Want to go together? I was kinda thinking about looking around a little. I wanted to do some shopping. If you know you don't um have plans and stuff."




Kaira smiles at Spider's attempt at making a shopping date.  "Sure, Spider.  Why not?  I can always use some company when I go shopping.  Are you sure you can keep up with me?"

Moving to her locker, Kaira opens it and continues.  "Truth be told, I don't know quite what to expect from this Inthe place."  She removes a mini flashlight, a tiny radio communicator, and an electronic device of some kind from the locker and places them in the utility belt.  "This might just be a forgotten corner of the universe with nothing more to offer than ambient radiation and some cold weather."  Kaira pulls a reflec tactical vest out of the locker and starts putting it on.  She looks at Spider and down at the vest.  "Yeah, I know there shouldn't be any trouble.  No guns and stuff.  You know what I've learned about "no guns" laws?  Only law-abiding citizens follow those laws.  The bad guys still have guns."

Kaira finishes putting on the vest.  She then pulls a 7.5mm holdout pistol out of the locker and grabs a pair of extra magazines.  "This is for _those people_, in case any decide to make trouble."  Kaira kneels and fits the holdout pistol into a fairly well-concealed ankle holster.  She stands back up.  "Should be fine, though.  I just like to be careful."

[sblock=What Kaira is Bringing Along]
Set of Fashionable Clothing (worn)
Reflec Tactical Vest (worn)
Survival Watch (worn right wrist)
Mini Flashlight (belt)
Secure-Encrypted Tiny Radio Communicator (belt)
Electronic Lockpick (belt)
7.5mm Holdout Pistol (ankle holster, concealed using Holdout skill)
2 extra magazines for pistol (belt)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Leif, do you want me to make the Holdout skill roll now or when she gets searched/investigated/leered at?


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2010)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil, Kaira prepares to disembark, OOC:*



Insight said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Leif, do you want me to make the Holdout skill roll now or when she gets searched/investigated/leered at?



OOC:  Hmmm, interesting quandary you present there.  Tell you what, since Kaira can take her time now and get the holdout weapon arranged exactly as she wants it, we'll just assume she makes her holdout skill check repeatedly now until she achieves a critical success, which will give her a +2 to the check when and if she is required to use it in the "field."  (If there's an actual rule about what bonus should apply in this situation, we can use that one instead of the +2 if you want.  I'm just making this up as I go along.)


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2010)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

OOC:  I've given the cargo situation some more thought and prepared a couple of surprises for you that you _may_ learn about when the situation calls for it.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 10, 2010)

(OOC - The normal use for Holdout is a lot like Stealth. You make your roll, and when someone tries to notice what's hidden, they make their roll (generally they'll have the Holdout skill too, for searching purposes). A tie goes to the defender. Weapons have, as part of their stats, a concealability modifier that is applied to, if I recall right, the detection roll as a bonus, for big weapons, or a penalty, for teeny ones. You don't get to 'take twenty' though and auto-crit. )

Zoe lounges in the lounge, then decides she may as well see what Inthe's all about. She's not thrilled about high law worlds, but figures as long as she keeps her head down and doesn't cause trouble, she should be okay.

(Bringing her comm and vid glasses, but actually leaving the guns behind for reals.)


----------



## Scotley (Dec 10, 2010)

Spider dresses warmly and packs his trusty computer, a radio to match the one Kaira is taking and some creds to buy some new games. He splashes on a little aftershave and takes some extra time to make sure he looks his best. 

OOC: I'm sure he'd volunteer to make a few test searches of Kaira for the holdout if she asks...


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2010)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

OOC:  Come on, now, Scotley!  I think we all know that Spider would proceed to wet himself if Kaira thrust her ample bosom in his face and said, "Search me, big boy!"  But it would still be a sight to behold, for several reasons....

IC:  Suitably attired and equipped, the Travellers descend the ramp of the _Zax_ and drink in their first eyeball-full of Inthe.  Having previously secured the ship in its berth, they move toward the Starport's concourse and are assaulted by a variety of sensory input from a couple of jugglers performing for tips to an animal merchant trying to maneuver his way through customs with some kind of large green feline with big teeth, bat wings, and suckers on its feet.  There are several booths selling various sorts of off-world cuisine, two bars that seem to be doing brisk trade, and an assortment of booths selling t-shirts and other 'tourist-trappy' items ["My Aslan girlfriend went to Inthe and all I got was this crappy shirt and a distemper shot" and that sort of thing.]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 11, 2010)

*Spider*

The tall Zhodani walks hunched over and tries to keep a low profile as he gawks at the spectacle around him. He flips a coin to the better of the two jugglers and keeps moving with the group. "Um hey ah guys, nothing much to see here that we couldn't see in pretty much any other spaceport anywhere in the Imperium. Though those Zotanni doughnuts smell pretty good. Haven't seen those many places. I think if we are going do anything interesting we're gonna need to get away from the touristy stuff." He looks to Kaira and Zoe for confirmation of his estimate of the place.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 12, 2010)

Zoe looked around, her hands in her jumpsuit pockets as the three strolled past the garish and the gaudy displays. 

"I think we'll have to get away from _the planet_," she replies easily, "Though I have to say...I'm pretty impressed that they have this much tourist crap on a planet that practically no one visits, ever. They must be really pushing to try to attract people or something."


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2010)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

Indeed, as if on cue, the group passes a large poster exclaiming the wonders of the "Grand Inthe Vacation," featuring skiing, ice skating, and cozy fires.  "Winter all year!" it says, as if that's a _good_ thing.


----------



## Insight (Dec 13, 2010)

Scotley said:


> The tall Zhodani walks hunched over and tries to keep a low profile as he gawks at the spectacle around him. He flips a coin to the better of the two jugglers and keeps moving with the group. "Um hey ah guys, nothing much to see here that we couldn't see in pretty much any other spaceport anywhere in the Imperium. Though those Zotanni doughnuts smell pretty good. Haven't seen those many places. I think if we are going do anything interesting we're gonna need to get away from the touristy stuff." He looks to Kaira and Zoe for confirmation of his estimate of the place.




"Agreed," Kaira says, looking at the various posters and decorations touting Inthe as THE destination of choice.  "My only goal here is to secure for us a courier job.  Surely, someone wants to get _something_ off this frozen rock and is willing to pay us to do it."

Kaira looks around.  "What we need to do is find the bar the pilots and locals frequent.  If they aren't the same bar, then we'll err on the pilot side.  This is where our potential customers would go to find a courier."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2010)

"Pilot bar will be the one closest to the berths," Zoe said automatically, then, with a little sheepishness, explained, "So they can get back to their ships even if they can't see straight."

"Locals bar will probably be one out away from the landing area, on the outskirts of the port. Sometimes they're outside the extraterritorial line, since offworlders usually don't cross that."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2010)

"So locals or pilots? Doesn't matter to me."


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2010)

OOC:  You can easily find what you're looking for, as soon as you decide what that is....


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2010)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

Talking to each other while walking, the Travellers move on out to the edge of the StarPort as their conversation lulls.  Just when the last words are spoken, they realize that they are standing very near the door of a place called, "High Passage Grill, Bar, and Waiting Room."


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2010)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

As the group begins to approach the "High Passage Grill, Bar, and Waiting Room," you notice a man standing just outside the door.  He looks _somewhat_ like a spacer-type, but not quite, or maybe he just wears the "uniform" uncomfortably?  Anyway, he looks like he wants to go in, but isn't quite sure.  He's definitely waiting for something.

[sblock=Lou OOC]It's you, dude, feel free to give a better description of Wee Jimmy, and make his best pitch![/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Dec 15, 2010)

*James "Jimmy" Beam LIII*

When you first notice the man, when his back was to you, you noticed his coat has three "U"s on it in an overlapping fashion.  The man turns towards you as you approach the door.  "Are you here for a high passage ticket off this snowball?  I much prefer traveling in a group."  His voice is smooth as honey, and he has a certain _je ne sais quoi _about him.   He looks at you expectantly.

OOC:  Jimmy's not as attractive as the others, but his voice makes him as charming as Kiara would be to a blind man.


----------



## Leif (Dec 20, 2010)

The Travellers mill about on the stoop of the "High Passage Grill, Bar, and Waiting Room" drinking deeply of Jimmy's _je ne sais quois_.  

OOC:  The _Zax_ is being refueled and having some minor  maintenance.  _She_ should be ready to go in about an hour or so.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2010)

Zoe gave the man a skeptical look and glanced at the people with her before replying.

"You mean you have a High Passage that you're trying to sell?" she asked, "Or you have a High Passage that you want to use? Because if you're looking to sell, we've got a ship so better luck next time."

"But if you're looking to use the ticket...well, we've got some room. But just so you understand, it's not really a High Passage ship. There's just us crewing it, and not a whole lot in the way of ameneties. No big bathtubs or zero-G massages or multi-course meals. Our claim to fame is that we're fast. Not many ships can outrun us, in or out of jump."

"Still interested?"


----------



## Lou (Dec 21, 2010)

*James "Jimmy" Beam LIII*

Jimmy keeps smiling as he sizes up the group.  "You have your own ship....  I have a high passage ticket and want to be off this snowball in a reasonable time.  How long before you plan on leaving?"

After waiting for an answer, Jimmy continues, "So if you don't have true high passage staterooms, what exactly do you have?  Room for some cargo, then?  Perhaps we could work a deal?"

 Perhaps god sent them to me?  It would be the first sign of god on this iceball.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2010)

Zoe glanced at Spider. Technically she wasn't the one empowered to negotiate this stuff, though there was nothing official stopping her. It just wasn't tradition. But Spider was wrapped up in the new girl, so she shrugged at the prospective passenger.

"We're fueling. Be an hour or two. You'll have a stateroom of your own, with a 'fresher, a bunk you don't have to share and space for personals. Our ship doesn't have much cargo tonnage, but we're not carrying either so if you need some cargo space we can work something out. We have a destination, but it's not time critical so if there's somewhere in particular you're going, we can head there."

A High Passage ticket's reimbursement would make that worth it, she thought, as long as it wasn't more than a few jumps.


----------



## Lou (Dec 22, 2010)

*James "Jimmy" Beam LIII*

"Sounds reasonable.  Can we take a look at the stateroom and cargo hold?  How much space are we talking about?"  Jimmy begins to plan out a deal in his head.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 25, 2010)

*Spider*

The tall, bald dark skinned youth flips open a computer and says, "Here's a few stills of the ship I took a couple of jumps ago. Not much has changed since then. That room is occupied, but the one we have free looks just like it. Here's a shot of the cargo hold."


----------



## Leif (Dec 25, 2010)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

The Travellers stand on the stoop of the 'watering hole' making small talk while their thirst grows and grows ......


----------



## Leif (Dec 29, 2010)

Uh-oh!


----------



## Lou (Dec 30, 2010)

*Ji*



Scotley said:


> The tall, bald dark skinned youth flips open a computer and says, "Here's a few stills of the ship I took a couple of jumps ago. Not much has changed since then. That room is occupied, but the one we have free looks just like it. Here's a shot of the cargo hold."




"Let's step inside and have a drink.  What's that hold, about 10x40x10?  What's that in standard tons?"

OOC:  Hold looks like 12x44 on the map of the ship.  Not sure what standard ceiling clearance is.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 30, 2010)

"Eleven standard tons displacement," Zoe replied automatically. "Plus a few cubic feet in the air raft's trunk, if you're really hard up for space."

She raised an eyebrow. "Why? What kind of cargo are you bringing?"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 1, 2011)

*Spider*

Trying not to look out of place, the Zhodani orders whatever the locals appear to be drinking.


----------



## Leif (Jan 1, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

OOC:  Feel free to make up some weird concoction, if you wish, Scotley, or it can just be the Inthe equivalent of Miller Lite, if you prefer.


----------



## Leif (Jan 2, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

[sblock=OOC]Incidentally Lou, the diagram of the _Zax_ is not intended to be used for absolutely correct measurements, i.e. calculations of hold size, etc.  And, as you said, that's really not possible without a z-axis measurement being given, anyway.  11 tons cargo space is the correct figure.[sblock=Shayuri]Thanks for the cargo hold assist![/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 2, 2011)

Spider's drink arrives. He's fallen for a tourist trap special. Something called a Triple Frost Distilled Vodka Slammer served in a thin glass shaped like a spike resting in the hollow of a small block of the local ice. The beverage is blue neon in color and tastes like a mix of anti-freeze and lighter fluid. He takes a hesitant sip and tries to smile over his grimace. Turning to the female members of the group he asks in a strained voice, "Can I buy you a drink? Maybe something from the wine list?"


----------



## Insight (Jan 4, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Turning to the female members of the group he asks in a strained voice, "Can I buy you a drink? Maybe something from the wine list?"




Kaira smiles at Spider's attempt at courtesy.  "I've been known to partake of many sorts of liquors and alcoholic beverages.  Don't just assume that I'm some delicate flower that only drinks wine!"

She turns to the bartender.  "Got any Salubrian Apricot Wine?"


----------



## Lou (Jan 4, 2011)

*Jimmy Beam*

Jimmy says, "Just don't order anything with whiskey in it, unless you specify an off-planet brand. This place is at least a year away from being able to brew a local malt that will distill into a drinkable whisky. I've been working with some greenhouse-grown local grains that _might_ brew up."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2011)

Insight said:


> Kaira smiles at Spider's attempt at courtesy.  "I've been known to partake of many sorts of liquors and alcoholic beverages.  Don't just assume that I'm some delicate flower that only drinks wine!"
> 
> She turns to the bartender.  "Got any Salubrian Apricot Wine?"




Once the bartender is out of earshot Spider says confidentially, "Hey no insult intended, but this local stuff is foul. I should have talked to Jimmy before ordering. I was on a long hauler once when the recycler was going bad and it tasted better than this."


----------



## Leif (Jan 5, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

The bartender returns from his trip to the dungeon uh, storeroom with an ancient-looking bottle of wine.  "This has been around awhile and it may have seen better days, but this is all I could find that looks like it might be apricot."


----------



## Insight (Jan 5, 2011)

Leif said:


> The bartender returns from his trip to the dungeon uh, storeroom with an ancient-looking bottle of wine.  "This has been around awhile and it may have seen better days, but this is all I could find that looks like it might be apricot."




"Fair enough, my good sir.  If you could locate for me a clean glass, you'll find me quite appreciative."

Kaira looks over the dusty bottle.  "Yes, this should do just fine."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 5, 2011)

Her question about cargo lost in an alcoholic torrent, Zoe shrugs and buys something fruity and delicious, with a curly straw and a pineapple wedge stuck onto the rim. She saved the real drinks for jumpspace, when there wasn't much else to do and she knew she wouldn't have to be at the controls for a week.


----------



## Leif (Jan 5, 2011)

Insight said:


> "Fair enough, my good sir.  If you could locate for me a clean glass, you'll find me quite appreciative."
> 
> Kaira looks over the dusty bottle.  "Yes, this should do just fine."



The burly bartender looks a bit confused and hurries off to find a clean glass.  He reappears quickly with what looks like a former jelly jar which he is furiously polishing against his ample paunch.  "Best I could do, I'm afraid.  Most of my customers prefer to use my 'Drinking Horns,' you see."  OOC: this is evidently the establishment at the very edge of the Starport, call it the border between Starport and Startown, where 'local color' is the order of the day?



Shayuri said:


> Her question about cargo lost in an alcoholic torrent, Zoe shrugs and buys something fruity and delicious, with a curly straw and a pineapple wedge stuck onto the rim. She saved the real drinks for jumpspace, when there wasn't much else to do and she knew she wouldn't have to be at the controls for a week.



OOC:  HEHE!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 7, 2011)

Spider chokes down a little more of his drink and asks, "Cargo you said?"


----------



## Lou (Jan 8, 2011)

*Jimmy Beam*

"I need to drop in on the other places to see what needs to be shipped out.  Or we could ask around this place.  Someone might need to get something off-world without going through customs."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 9, 2011)

"So, in other words, you don't have any cargo," Zoe says, putting her straw down. "You want to rent our cargo space, so you can do spec trading...in our ship." She chuckles. "I'm no economist, but I think if it's trading you want to do...unless you have a lead on something with a really high value-to-volume ratio, the Zax might not be your ship of choice. Making a decent profit on eleven tons of space is a challenge."


----------



## Lou (Jan 9, 2011)

*Jimmy Beam*

"Twelve tons is too small to be a trader or smuggler. Have to be custom shipments."

Jimmy moves off to the side and asks the bartender quietly if anyone is looking to ship out anything small, less than 10 tons.

OOC: Ok, how does this work in GURPS Traveller? Roll 3d6 against skill levels and modifiers? Looking for low rolls. Jimmy is 12-15 on all the relevant skills: Diplomacy (IQ/H) 12; Streetwise (IQ/A) 13; Fast-Talk (IQ/A) 13; Savior-Faire (Galactic) (IQ/A) 13; Savior-Faire (Service Industry) (IQ/E) 14; Merchant (IQ/A) 15; Broker (IQ/A) 13. From my reading of Traveller, the BROKER skill is the most important for finding cargo shipments.


----------



## Leif (Jan 9, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil -- in the "High Passage" Bar*

The Barkeep sizes up Jimmy, winks, and says, "There's a bulletin board you should check right over there," he points to an area past the end of the bar just outside the restrooms.  Perusing the bulletin board, Jimmy sees that there is a shipment of 10 tons to Edenelt.  The notice is beer-stained and at the very bottom of the bulletin board.  It looks like it's been there for some time.  The notice was apparently placed by Quahog, Slimer, and Yupyers, Attorneys at Law, and there is a number to call.


----------



## Lou (Jan 10, 2011)

*Jimmy Beam*

Jimmy pulls the beer-stained notice off the bulletin board and returns to his seat. "Looks like we may have a winner. What's the standard rate for shipping cargo to Edenelt in these parts. I'd hate to agree to rate that's too low."

OOC: Is there a rate in the books?


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil -- in the "High Passage" Bar*



Lou said:


> OOC: Is there a rate in the books?



OOC:  There may be one in _Free Trader_ or somewhere, but I haven't been able to locate one in the main book.  Of course, that doesn't necessarily mean that it's not there....  But, in the true spirit of galactic capitalism, you can always fall back on the "whatever the market will bear" premise....   In other words, make an offer and see if it floats.  And the _Zax_ has a growing reputation for only accepting specialized cargo of a somewhat pricey nature.... [even though the only time such pricey cargo has been accepted was in a former incarnation of the game]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 10, 2011)

(OOC - True, but it makes sense. That's specialized enough that it would circulate among the relatively small number of people interested in that kind of ship. And the Zax provides Jump 3 drives, which is quite a bit faster than most merchant vessels...making it useful for sensitive, small cargoes that are time-sensitive. I expect that Jump 3 capability is one of the things that keeps them financially solvent.)


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil -- in the "High Passage" Bar*



Shayuri said:


> (OOC - True, but it makes sense. That's specialized enough that it would circulate among the relatively small number of people interested in that kind of ship. And the Zax provides Jump 3 drives, which is quite a bit faster than most merchant vessels...making it useful for sensitive, small cargoes that are time-sensitive. I expect that Jump 3 capability is one of the things that keeps them financially solvent.)



OOC:  Well, that, and the fact that Zeering Conglomerate has other, more vital, uses for the _Zax_ that go well beyond trading/cargo speculation.  The Conglomerate isn't really that interested in having the _Zax_ be a profitable trading ship.  But, still, if her capable crew can manage to offset some of the operating expense of the ship by using some good personal initiative, so much the better!  This is just the sort of thing that comes into consideration at bonus time....   Just bear in mind that the _Zax_ doesn't belong to any of you, so profits from trading are, _technically_, the property of Zeering Conglomerate.  (Practically speaking, well, what they don't know won't hurt them, and they're not going to usually be looking over your lading records or checking your logbooks, so they won't necessarily know about any cargo, either.)


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil -- in the "High Passage" Bar*

OOC:  I stand corrected yet again!  There IS a table in the main GURPS Traveller book, tucked into a sidebar on page 122, that says [AHEM]:


High Passage = 3,500 CR
Middle Passage = 1,750 CR
Low Passage = 175 CR
Freight (per ton) = 650 CR
Mail (if fitted) = 10,000 CR
Speculative Cargo = Varies
When looking for cargo/passengers, any character with Merchant skill may make one roll for each type of cargo once/day.  For each successful roll regarding passengers of various sorts, if any are available the number is as follows-- High: 1d/2, Middle: 1d, Low: 2d-3 (you must have someone medically trained to carry low passengers.  Luckily you still have npc Doc Hannigan.)

For Freight, roll 1d to determine the number of lots available.  Each lot is 4d-4 tons in size, and lots must be accepted/rejected in total -- dividing up a lot of cargo is not allowed.  This is where the small size of the hold of the _Zax_ will getcha.


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil -- in the "High Passage" Bar*

OOC: The _Zax_ has 11 tons of cargo hold available (less what Jimmy's stuff takes).

Currently, on Inthe there are 2 lots of cargo bound for Edenelt, which are:
1.  7 tons of legal files (This is the notice that Jimmy pulled off the bulletin board)(also, there is a bonus for delivering this lot expeditiously, and the bonus is proportionate to the expedience of the delivery)
2.  5 tons of stainless flatware

No mail is available, because Inthe is large enough to have established contractors to take care of that.

Our steward will need to make one Merchant skill check for each class of passengers that you are looking for.  If the roll succeeds then there are passengers of that class available and you must determine the number available, as stated as follows and also in the previous post.  Ordinarily you do this to check for cargo, too, but I usurped your skill roll this time. 
Low: 2d-3 (175CR each)
Middle: 1d (1,750CR each)
High: 1d/2 (3,500CR each)

NOTE:  You can stash the extra ton of cargo in the Air/Raft bay, if you want.  I think there's a specific rule for this somewhere, but I don't know where it is.  We'll say for now that you can squeeze out a total of an extra 2 tons of cargo space beyond the regular cargo hold by putting cargo in the empty spaces, under the seats, and behind the spare fuel can in the Air/Raft bay.  If you put stuff in the corridors, put a little bit in crew quarters, and maybe hide a cask or three on the bridge, you might even be able to coax a little bit more out of it.  We'll burn that bridge when we come to it.  Oh, and anyone who knows of GURPS Traveller rules that contradict any of what I just said is invited to clue me in.


----------



## Lou (Jan 11, 2011)

*James "Jimmy" Beam LIII*

Jimmy places the two slips on the table in front of the others--7 tons of legal files and 5 tons of stainless flatware.  "So here we are.  I can make the next jump less expensive by picking up these two shipments to Edenelt.  You can keep the high passage ticket as pure profit.  What do you say?  Got any extra staterooms I could fill with passengers?"

OOC:  I see now that the Merchant skill is for picking up cargo.  The Broker skill is in assisting others in getting cargo shipped.


----------



## Leif (Jan 12, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil -- in the "High Passage" Bar*

[sblock=Lou, OOC]


			
				Lou said:
			
		

> OOC:  I see now that the Merchant skill is for picking up cargo.  The Broker skill is in assisting others in getting cargo shipped.



You can replace your broker skill with Merchant, if you wish, since there was some confusion. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jan 12, 2011)

Leif said:


> [sblock=Lou, OOC]
> 
> You can replace your broker skill with Merchant, if you wish, since there was some confusion.
> [/sblock]












*OOC:*


Kaira is already good at Merchant.  Any problem with her trying to do this?


----------



## Leif (Jan 14, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil -- in the "High Passage" Bar*

[sblock=OOC, Insight]Why doesn't Kaira try to round up some marks, uh I mean passengers on her own while the others are playing drinking games?[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jan 14, 2011)

Kaira leaves the boys (and one girl) to their drinking games and cruises the various bars and other gathering places, looking for anyone who wants passage off-world.  Kaira promises the services of the Zax and its capable crew and a relatively safe and speedy trip to Edenelt.

Once Kaira feels like she's milked as much as she can in terms of paying passengers, she returns to the crew and orders another apricot wine.

"I'm ready to blast off this rock.  What about the rest of you?"









*OOC:*


The die roller doesn't really have a way to divide dice, so hopefully the method I chose for High Passage is OK.







EDIT: If it's OK, I'd like Kaira to do a bit of Carousing while she's about.  Mostly to see if she can learn anything useful that might either help with gathering passengers or perhaps news from the Edenelt system.  If this should be Streetwise instead, her target number is 14, not 13.

[sblock=Leif]Kaira is also trying to find out if the Scorpio Cartel is around this place and, more importantly, if they know Kaira is here![/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jan 14, 2011)

*James "Jimmy" Beam LIII*



Leif said:


> [sblock=Lou, OOC]
> 
> You can replace your broker skill with Merchant, if you wish, since there was some confusion.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Leif, OOC]
I thought I responded to this, but it doesn't seem to have posted.
Jimmy is Merchant 15 and Broker 13.  The only change that seems useful might be changing Broker (IQ/A) 13 into Steward (IQ/E) 14 based on this posting on Traveller/GURPS 3 conversions.

Another issue:  Jimmy has some high skill in Psychology, etc. that seem to need some Education backing.  Should I change the Linguistics (10pts) to Education/2 (higher/professional education) (10 points), drop the extra language skills for other things?
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 15, 2011)

Lou said:


> [sblock=Leif, OOC]Another issue:  Jimmy has some high skill in Psychology, etc. that seem to need some Education backing.  Should I change the Linguistics (10pts) to Education/2 (higher/professional education) (10 points), drop the extra language skills for other things?
> [/sblock]



OOC: Lou--  Do whatever you wish, since you just started Jimmy, anyway.  Just make sure you don't spend more CPs than you're entitled to.  Otherwise the skill world is your oyster. 

Insight:  Good rolls!  There is nothing up on Edenelt as far as you can tell from talking to folks.  Now, you KNOW there is something up at Simulgrab Power Processors, but evidently it is having no effect outside that company.  And, regarding the Scorpio Cartel, you hear some vague rumblings, but you get the sense that Kaira may have slipped under their radar for the moment.  (For the moment!  )

All:  Sounds like the _Zax_ is going to have a full house for the trip to Edenelt!  I'll leave it to you folk to determine how many of which class of passengers and which cargo you take.  Just tell me when you decide.  And you four crewmembers can stuff yourselves into 2 staterooms leaving the rest for passengers, provided you can talk Zoe out of her nice, cushy, BIG, private stateroom....


----------



## Insight (Jan 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Due to the premium on space aboard the Zax, Kaira would like to work her magic on the passengers to perhaps squeeze a little more cash out of them for the trip.  Not sure exactly how GM wants to handle this.  I'll try some Diplomacy and perhaps Carousing to buy them some drinks and such.  Maybe some Fast-Talk too.

Remember that Kaira has "Appearance - Very Beautiful" and Charisma 4.


----------



## Lou (Jan 15, 2011)

*Jimmy Beam*



Leif said:


> OOC: Lou-- Do whatever you wish, since you just started Jimmy, anyway. Just make sure you don't spend more CPs than you're entitled to. Otherwise the skill world is your oyster.
> 
> All: Sounds like the _Zax_ is going to have a full house for the trip to Edenelt! I'll leave it to you folk to determine how many of which class of passengers and which cargo you take. Just tell me when you decide. And you four crewmembers can stuff yourselves into 2 staterooms leaving the rest for passengers, provided you can talk Zoe out of her nice, cushy, BIG, private stateroom....






Insight said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Due to the premium on space aboard the Zax, Kaira would like to work her magic on the passengers to perhaps squeeze a little more cash out of them for the trip. Not sure exactly how GM wants to handle this. I'll try some Diplomacy and perhaps Carousing to buy them some drinks and such. Maybe some Fast-Talk too.
> ...




OOC: I'll just switch Broker 13 for Steward 14 and leave the rest as it was.

Jimmy watches as Kaira starts smoozing with potential passengers. As she uses her beauty and charm, Jimmy will back her up, talking her up in the background.

OOC: Use Savior-Faire (Service Industry) 14 and Steward 14, along with his voice and charisma (+4).


----------



## Lou (Jan 15, 2011)

*Jimmy Beam*



Leif said:


> OOC: Lou-- Do whatever you wish, since you just started Jimmy, anyway. Just make sure you don't spend more CPs than you're entitled to. Otherwise the skill world is your oyster.
> 
> All: Sounds like the _Zax_ is going to have a full house for the trip to Edenelt! I'll leave it to you folk to determine how many of which class of passengers and which cargo you take. Just tell me when you decide. And you four crewmembers can stuff yourselves into 2 staterooms leaving the rest for passengers, provided you can talk Zoe out of her nice, cushy, BIG, private stateroom....






Insight said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Due to the premium on space aboard the Zax, Kaira would like to work her magic on the passengers to perhaps squeeze a little more cash out of them for the trip. Not sure exactly how GM wants to handle this. I'll try some Diplomacy and perhaps Carousing to buy them some drinks and such. Maybe some Fast-Talk too.
> ...




OOC: I'll just switch Broker 13 for Steward 14 and leave the rest as it was.

Jimmy watches as Kaira starts smoozing with potential passengers. As she uses her beauty and charm, Jimmy will back her up, talking her up in the background.

OOC: Use Savior-Faire (Service Industry) 14 and Steward 14, along with his voice and charisma (+4).


----------



## Leif (Jan 15, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil -- in the "High Passage" Bar*

Ok, between the two of you, assuming Kaira is going to be um 'generous' with the views of her cleavage and both of you are talking-up the high performace capabilities of the _Zax_, you can get 125% of standard fares from all of the passengers, with little difficulty.  Happy now?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2011)

With some difficulty, Spider tears his eyes away from Kaira and begins a computer search for menus and shopping lists to provide adequate premium food for the passengers. He fears the usual Zax fare of booze, energy drinks and junk food isn't going to cut it if they were to function as a passenger liner.


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil -- in the "High Passage" Bar*

[sblock=Lou]When Jimmy is making arrangements for the cargo, the broker that he has plied with reasonably copious amounts of his special 'elixir' pulls him aside and says, "I really shouldn't be doing this, but if you'll bring the rest of your crew back here in about two hours, I'll clue you in on a little secret."[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jan 20, 2011)

*James "Jimmy" Beam LIII*

Jimmy nods to the broker.  Making his way back to Spider he whispers to him, "We need to meet the shipping broker back here in two hours.  There may be a problem with one of the cargo loads."


----------



## Leif (Jan 20, 2011)

OOC:  If no one has any pressing needs, can we jump ahead two hours to the meeting?

[sblock=Lou, OOC]BTW, Jimmy, this broker whom you met is called Slim.  You assume it's a nickname given in cruel jest, considering his portly girth.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jan 20, 2011)

Leif said:


> OOC:  If no one has any pressing needs, can we jump ahead two hours to the meeting?
> 
> [sblock=Lou, OOC]BTW, Jimmy, this broker whom you met is called Slim.  You assume it's a nickname given in cruel jest, considering his portly girth.[/sblock]












*OOC:*


Is Kaira going to this _secret meeting_?  If so, she'll be "packing" 

let me know if I need to make Holdout rolls or anything!


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil -- in the "High Passage" Bar*



Insight said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is Kaira going to this _secret meeting_?  If so, she'll be "packing"
> ...



OOC:  Up to you (or to her, I should say).  The meeting will take place in the "High Passage."  Holdout rolls are probably not necessary.  Management doesn't necessarily frown on customers with "heat," as long as they don't flaunt it too much and buy a drink or three.


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil -- in the "High Passage" Bar*

The Travellers gather at the "High Passage" bar again, Zoe, Kaira, Spider, and Gruffle join Jimmy at his table, where there is also a rather portly Imperial fellow.

"Hello, um, all, call me 'Slim,'" he says, inspecting the racial variety of the crew of the _Zax_ with some slight amusement.  "I understand that you're looking for cargo, and, since I feel like I owe Jimmy here a debt of gratitude for his generosity with this _exquisite_ potion he has, I wanted to let you in on a little secret.  You may have heard that Inthe has been blessed with a great degree of mineral wealth, in particular, gemstones.  Now you can get cargoes of gemstones from virtually any reputable broker, such as myself *ahem*, but if you're willing to look a little harder you can find deals that are much, much sweeter.  Have you been down to our southern continent, to the _other_ Starport?  I thought not.  Down at Szeewochen DownPort South there are um, shall we say, other opportunities.  You see, the southernmost continent is where the vast majority of Inthe's Croubeks are to be found.  What's a Croubek, you ask?  I'm glad you asked me that!  Croubeks are, well, they're pretty nasty creatures, really.  They look like big (6 feet across) crabs made of coal studded with bright gems, and they have a maw filled with crystal daggers of teeth.  The Croubeks secrete a substance that helps them to burrow through the planet's rock at a phenomenally fast pace,  and as they're burrowing along, they sweep up the best gems from the deepest parts of Inthe that conventional mining just can't reach.  Why do they do this?  Don't know, really, I'm happy to say, but they do, and they accumulate large quantities of these gemstones and hoard them in their nests.  It's faily easy to spot a Croubek nest - they're just shallow caves in the ice, pretty easy to spot, actually.  Now, if you were to go down near Szeewochen Downport and hunt up a good Croubek nest, you could scoop up a hold full of good quality gemstones with just a bit of elbow grease to get them loaded.  No charge, if you keep it on the downlow and don't hang around unreasonably long after you get them loaded.  So, unless you have any questions, I'll impose upon Jimmy here for another glass of his elixir!"  Slim thereupon produces a 1.75 liter "glass" and holds it out to Jimmy expectantly.  "Oh, and I'd also appreciate a small finder's fee for this, nothing too extravagant since I'm dropping this on you cold and all -- shall we say CR500, and the 'potion,' and we'll call it even?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2011)

Zoe rubs her chin skeptically. "So you're suggesting that instead of us paying for gems, we should go raid the nests of giant, coal and gem-crusted crabs who burrow through rock for them? They sound pretty dangerous to me. And raw, uncut gems aren't worth as much anyway. Just how hard can we expect this to be?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil -- in the "High Passage" Bar*

Slim says, "Well, I wouldn't exactly call it a morning stroll to get the newspaper, but you look like a fit lot.  Not like me, I'm sorry to say.  But, I would recommend that you take along a slug-thrower with a good power charge."


----------



## Insight (Jan 21, 2011)

Kaira, looking around first, speaks up.  "Look, I know a guy who can probably cut said gemstones.  Well, I know he can.  And he owes me.  Big time.  I say let's go for it."


----------



## Leif (Jan 22, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil -- in the "High Passage" Bar*

Slim beams at Kaira and says, "Ahh, that's the spirit!  I had a feeling that you folk were the adventurous type."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 23, 2011)

Zoe rolled her eyes. Technically she was 'captain,' but she rarely pulled the leash tight unless the ship itself was in danger. As far as she was concerned, if the crew wanted to risk their lives hunting gems, so be it. 

She transferred some credits from the ship fund and put the resulting credchit on the table.

"Two fifty up front," Zoe said. "You get the rest once we verify your story. I'm not paying you five hundred credits so we can hunt around an old cave while you skip the planet."

"Where is this crabby treasure trove then?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 23, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil -- in the "High Passage" Bar*

Slim says, "As I said, it's near Szeewochen Downport South, but if you want specifics...," he pulls out a gps unit and gives you the precise coordinates.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 23, 2011)

Spider quietly continues his searching on the computer, switching to Croubeks, the Southern Continent and local laws that might be relevant to what the group is considering.


----------



## Leif (Jan 23, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil -- in the "High Passage" Bar*

Spider finds pictures of some Croubeks, anatomical diagrams of them, and basically anything/everything else that can be found in an encyclopedia or biology text.  Likewise regarding the southern continent.  (Let me know if there are specific things Spider is looking for.  As far as the laws are concerned, Croubeks are always 'in season' for hunting with any weapons desired, since they are considered a nuisance animal, but you will need to get a permit (good for one Inthe year) to legally harvest the critters, which costs 125 CR and will cover the entire group.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 23, 2011)

OOC: That pretty much covers it. Spider will order up a hunting permit.


----------



## Leif (Jan 23, 2011)

Scotley said:


> OOC: That pretty much covers it. Spider will order up a hunting permit.



OOC:  Done and done!  Since I really have no idea what the date is, just pick one to be the expiration date.  We'll say the current year in Inthe reckoning is, um, 2942.  Sound ok?

OOC:  Our *new* 'Lesser Striped Gruffle' is expected to join the party anon!


----------



## Insight (Jan 24, 2011)

Kaira looks over the group.  "I'm no hunter, but I've _hunted_, if you know what I mean.  How many of you can handle a rifle?  Or some kind of personal projectile weapon?  I'm no expert myself.  My weapon of choice requires getting up close and personal.  Something with which I am particularly skilled."

"Also, we need to make sure we're properly geared for this hunting trip.  I've got a set of supplies for myself, and I recommend that the rest of you make sure you have gear.  Especially food and water.  We have no idea what we can forage off the land."

[sblock=What Kaira Plans to Bring]
Secure-Encrypted Tiny Radio Communicator (TL9): 1-mile range. $550, 0.05 lbs., 2A/10 hr. LC4
Night Vision Goggles (TL9): Night Vision 9 and 4x magnification. $1,000, 0.3 lbs., 2B/100 hr. LC4.
Pack of 20 Survival Rations (TL9): $40, 1lb ea.
Mini Flashlight (TL9): $10, 0.25 lbs., B/24 hr.
Pack of 20 Glow Sticks (TL9): $40, 0.1lb ea.
Inertial Compass (TL9): It gives a +3 bonus to Navigation (Air, Land, and Sea). $120, 0.2 lbs., A/200 hr.
Envirobag (TL9): $160, 3 lbs., C/24 hr.
Filtration Canteen (TL9): $180, 1 lb. (empty) or 3 lbs. (full). LC4.
Vapor Canteen (TL9): It has a capacity of one quart, and adds a +2 (quality) bonus to Survival skill for an individual living off the land. $450; 2 lbs. (empty) or 4 lbs. (full), B/100 quarts. LC4.
Survival Watch (TL10): It includes a biomonitor (p. 197), a chronometer, a GPS (p. 74) receiver, an inertial compass (pp. 74-75), a magnetic compass, a homing beacon (p. 105), and a tiny computer (p. 77) with a small 2-D display (aboutone square inch). $300, 0.5 lbs., B/3 months. LC4.
Rope 1/8” diameter (TL9): Supports 400 lbs. 10 yards of line: $2, 0.1 lb.
Laser Pistol + Laser Sight (TL10): +1 to Skill at 1/2 D, Dmg 3d(2) burn, ACC 6, Rng 200/600, WT 1.5/C, ROF 10, Shots 33(3), ST 4, Bulk -2, RCL 1, Cost $1,100, LC 3.
7.5mm Holdout Pistol (TL9): Dmg 2d pi, ACC 1, Rng 100/1,200, WT 1/0.2, ROF 3, Shots 18+1(3), ST 6, Bulk -1, RCL 2, Cost $240, LC 3.
Tailored Nanoweave Suit + Multispectral Chameleon Surface + Radar Steath + Scent Masking (TL10): Location all, DR 18/6, +8 to Stealth skill against ordinary and infrared vision, +4 against hyperspectral or ultraviolet vision, and +2 against extended high- or low-band hyperspectral vision. This bonus is halved if moving. Cost $8,900, WT 16lbs, LC 3.
Reflec Tactical Vest (TL 9): Location Torso, Groin, DR 18/7, Cost $900, WT 9lbs, LC2.
Pocket Medic (TL9): Cost $1,200, WT 2lbs, B/10 hr, LC 4.

[/sblock]


----------



## Centisteed (Jan 25, 2011)

There is a flushing noise, followed by a door sliding
open & then closing on its own through the marvelous
use of ship hydraulics as Gruffle walks out of the bar's 
restroom & looks at everyone in the bar & briefly 
clears his throat & looks around inquisitively at 
everyone with a smile.  Gruffle heard the last part
of the rifle use by Kaira & replies:

"I was in the Scout Service about 10 years ago. I've got a 
laser rifle & pistol that I can pack.  What kind of 
expedition are we going on?  I heard something about
killing alien space crabs on this ice planet?
If so, I better head over & setup my gear.  This'll 
be fun!  Oh. I'm a bit short on cells for my pistol
& I only have one charged pack for the rifle.  Man,
it could get pretty cold out there & I didn't bring a
parka.  We probably won't be out there long enough so
I guess there is no need to worry about that.  I'll also 
need some food, water from the ship's stores."  Gruffle 
lets out a yawn, but related to a feeling of impending 
stress, not boredom.  

[sblock=What Gruffle Plans to Bring]
OCC: I'm not sure what the ship's stock is like so
I've picked things from my PC's equipment list.

Mini flashlight  $10
Lighter $1
Watch+GPS+compass  $200
Assorted Batteries  $1
Mini digital camera + voice recorder  $200 (was 100, so add 100)
Lockpicks  $50
Electronic lockpicks  $1500
Laser Pistol/TL10 (1 cell of 33 shots) $1100  LC 3 (UT p. 115)
Laser Rifle/TL10 (with backpack cell source)  (1 full charge 33 shots) $8,000 LC 2 (UT p. 117)
Dagger/TL9 (Superfine blade +2) LC 4 $120
Small Backpack $60
Trenchcoat  $50
Vargr cargo shirt/pants (lot of pockets for gear)
Boots $80
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 25, 2011)

[sblock=OOC: Centisteed]
FYI, you're not on the ship presently, you're in a bar near the Starport of the world Inthe in the Glisten subsector.  Sorry if you already know this, but your post about doors sounds like you think Gruff is on the ship.
[/sblock]


----------



## Centisteed (Jan 25, 2011)

Gruffle scratches his head & looks around a 
bit confused & absently reaches for his laser
pistol that isn't there.  Gruffle then says, 

"For some reason, I thought we were back 
on our ship!  I'll need to buy a few rations &
some extra power cells & power pack for my 
guns & I'll be all set. Maybe some snow/cold 
gear."

Gruffle walks out of the bar & heads to the
nearest Merchant he can find to see if he
is able to purchase what he needs. 









*OOC:*


(OCC: I think he has $11,000-ish 
remaining credits. I'll look it up & post it 
tonight after work)





.

[sblock=Leif]
You are right! I did think we were on the ship since the last thing I read, passengers were being paid to board our ship for another location.
[/sblock]


----------



## Centisteed (Jan 26, 2011)

Gruffle heads into the nearest sporting good's market (or supply store) he can find & uses his enhanced move to quickly head around the aisles of a nearby small sporting goods store to get the things he needs. 

He picks up the following:

- Pack of 5 Rations $10 1 lb ea. 
- vapor canteen $450
- winter clothing (Vargr) $200
- Personal Basics (TL0). (Min gear for camping: -2 to any Survival
roll without it. Includes utensils, tinderbox or flint and steel, towel, etc., as
TL permits. $5; 1 (B/288)) $5
- water purification tablets (bottle of 50) $5
- 1 gallon of water $2

Gruffle says to the Merchant, "Hello Shopkeeper. I just need to
buy a few things for a small hunting trip on your frosty planet.
I don't see any price tag on your wares, but I was hoping you
had some discounts on any of these goods."  Gruffle puts them
up on the counter top for the Merchant to inspect.  Gruffle then
says, "Some of this stuff looks a bit old & klunky.  Do you think
I should buy it or take my business elsewhere?"  Though Gruffle
is trying his best to haggle, he's a bit in a hurry, first tapping on
the counter-top, shifting from his left foot to his right, then
folding his arms, & sighing.









*OOC:*


 OOC: He's easy to read & has truthfulness as a disadvantage,
so you may want to attribute penalties to the Merchant roll as 
well as any reaction rolls for reputation to the shop keeper,
etc. I figure haggling in the Traveller universe is a fairly 
common practice being on a mining world, etc.  Correct as
you see fit, GM.


----------



## Leif (Jan 26, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil -- in the "High Passage" Bar*

[sblock=Centisteed]No problem.  Oh, and since you have re-built gruffle _in media res_ I have no problem with you assuming that he already had all of the equipment items that you desired without having to go to a merchant on Inthe.  In fact, I'd prefer to handle it that way, so we can get right to some action, if that's all the same to you?[/sblock]

OOC:  Gruffle appears to have been enjoying his Inthe ale a bit too much, the rest of the Travellers aren't quite sure just what he was talking about, or what he was doing wandering around the bar aimlessly like that, but it all seemed kinda loopy to you. [No offense intended, Centisteed! ]

The bartender says, "Oh, I shoulda warned you folk about that!  Seems our ale here on Inthe has a peculiar effect on the whole, entar Vargr race.  You had best keep a close eye on that thar feller for a few hours.  He's likely to act ... um ... differ'nt for awhile, and he'll pro'ly have a whale of a headache come mornin'."

OOC:  I believe you were discussing the advisability of outfitting a brief expedition looking for some Croubeks?  Or if you'd prefer to just head on off to Edenelt/Trin's Veil to get to the mission at hand for Zeering Conglomerate, that would be just fine by me!  We can always go hunting later on, if you want.....


----------



## Scotley (Jan 26, 2011)

"Hunting sounds good to me. I played all the way through Space Hunter 3, 4 and 5 on hard." He runs a hand over his bald head, "Must be cold out there huh? Ice caves..."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 26, 2011)

Zoe runs her hand through her hair, messing it up even more than usual.

"Yeah. Alright, lets delegate here. Kaira, you handle supplies. Check out the Zax's stores and make a list of everything you think we'll need, along with the local prices."

"Spider, get a link to the navsats and get us a decently high-resolution map of the area between the starport and the caves. Plot us a course on it and upload it to the air raft's computer."

She snapped her fingers and leaned back to relax in her seat. "Chop chop people, lets get busy. Let me know when it's taken care of."


----------



## Insight (Jan 26, 2011)

Kaira, not really being an outdoorsy-type, isn't sure that she's necessarily the most qualified to assess the state of the supplies for this trip, but says nothing to that effect and heads back to the Zax to take an inventory.

Once Kaira has in mind what needs to be acquired, she heads to the outdoors/survival stores in the area and starts checking prices.  If Kaira notices any clerks checking _her_ out, she will immediately take advantage of the situation and try to score a deal.









*OOC:*


Basically, Kaira is going to match whatever she is taking with her and find duplicates for everyone else EDIT: See below for Kaira's shopping list.  Kaira is also looking to get appropriate winter clothing, since she didn't purchase any before coming here.

I'll make a Merchant roll to see if she can find it and get decent prices.

Remember, Kaira has Very Beautiful, Charisma 4, and Smooth Operator.  I figure they should be giving Kaira the items for free at this point 







[sblock=Kaira's Shopping List]
Secure-Encrypted Tiny Radio Communicator (TL9): 1-mile range. $550, 0.05 lbs., 2A/10 hr. LC4
Night Vision Goggles (TL9): Night Vision 9 and 4x magnification. $1,000, 0.3 lbs., 2B/100 hr. LC4.
Pack of 20 Survival Rations (TL9): $40, 1lb ea.
Mini Flashlight (TL9): $10, 0.25 lbs., B/24 hr.
Pack of 20 Glow Sticks (TL9): $40, 0.1lb ea.
Inertial Compass (TL9): It gives a +3 bonus to Navigation (Air, Land, and Sea). $120, 0.2 lbs., A/200 hr.
Envirobag (TL9): $160, 3 lbs., C/24 hr.
Filtration Canteen (TL9): $180, 1 lb. (empty) or 3 lbs. (full). LC4.
Vapor Canteen (TL9): It has a capacity of one quart, and adds a +2 (quality) bonus to Survival skill for an individual living off the land. $450; 2 lbs. (empty) or 4 lbs. (full), B/100 quarts. LC4.
Survival Watch (TL10): It includes a biomonitor, a chronometer, a GPS receiver, an inertial compass, a magnetic compass, a homing beacon, and a tiny computer with a small 2-D display (aboutone square inch). $300, 0.5 lbs., B/3 months. LC4.
Rope 1/8” diameter (TL9): Supports 400 lbs. 10 yards of line: $2, 0.1 lb.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 26, 2011)

*Spider*

Grinning at Zoe Spider responds, "Aye Aye Cap'n" and his eyes roll back slightly in his brown face as he mentally links to the computer and begins looking for navsat data feeds. His eyes shift back and forth without seeing the bar as he works. He screws up his face in concentration as he links into the air raft back in the bay of the Zax for a download. "Hey, Gruffle, the on-board system says the air raft is a unit low on hydraulic fluid and the left stabilizer needs to be torced back into proper range." Blinking and realizing the Vargr has already scampered off to the shops he sends the info in a text to the Engineer. He sighs as he realizes that Kaira has left him behind. So he orders another drink and looks at the data on their prey again trying to figure out how dangerous these things are.


----------



## Lou (Jan 26, 2011)

*James "Jimmy" Beam LIII*

As the others leave, Jimmy sits down next to Spider and says, "I'm not much of a hunter myself.  I guess I could grill it in bourbon sauce if it's edible once it's dead."


----------



## Centisteed (Jan 27, 2011)

Gruffle spits & grunts a bit in his hallucinogenic stupor
& mutters something made out by the rest of the party
as saying, 

"...catch us some crabs...kill kubriks...money..
*hic!*...trade in the veil."  

then Gruffle barks

"Barkeep! Water!!" 

then gets up & staggers over to a nearby booth to lay
down, head spinning & feeling woozy, the vivid images 
of wandering around in some alternate reality fantasy 
still popping in & out of his imagination. 

"Forgot tah...order tha..laser cell cartridges...too.*hic!*."

Gruffle proceeds with laying down on a welcoming 
couch inside a nearby booth to start the recovery
process.  Gruffle gets his water, takes a very large
drought, smacks his lips.  Then he gets up & shakes
his furry head from side to side that looks quite
wolfish, & starts staggering back to the Zak.









*OOC:*


 Didn't see the next page of posts so edited
this to speed up the expedition.


----------



## Leif (Jan 27, 2011)

OOC:  GREAT JOB GUYS! I mean everybody was just RPing _spectacularly_!  Remember what I said before about possibly just becoming a lurker and reading this thread for pure pleasure??  Well, you're not making it easy on me to resist that urge.  In fact, I'm SO impressed, everyone gets 3 more character points to spend right now!

OOC:  Oh yeah, and Kaira gets three proposals of marriage, and ten proposals for something more ... umm ... carnal.  Unfortunately, she still can't get the stuff for free (overhead you know), but she gets a 40% discount without even showing any cleavage, and since I _know_ she shows some generous amounts of cleavage, make it a 55% discount.  Need anything else, anyone?


----------



## Lou (Jan 27, 2011)

*Jimmy*

OOC:  Skipping ahead slightly, as Spider has not yet responded to Jimmy's bit about cooking...

IC:  "If it's hunting, I guess I'd better go buy a rifle and learn to shoot it.  Where's the ship, so I know where to meet up?"  After getting directions, Jimmy stands up and moves off to buy a hunting rifle and learn to shoot it.

OOC:  How's that for using those 3 character points?  I need a question answered:  What's the tech level?


----------



## Leif (Jan 27, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil -- in the "High Passage" Bar*

OOC: Default tech level for most anywhere in the Imperium is 10, right?  That sounds good, anyway.  Yeah, it's GURPS TL 10 which is the equivalent of GDW Traveller TL 12.


----------



## Insight (Jan 27, 2011)

delete post


----------



## Centisteed (Jan 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Gruffle will apply his 3 CP to trying to get rid of his Combat Paralysis, a -15 point disadvantage.  So basically when 15 CP points are accrued, Gruffle will buy it off and/or roleplay it off as well if a treatment is found.


----------



## Leif (Jan 28, 2011)

OOC:  Any more preparations to be made, or is everyone ready to go a-hunting?  Or has Zoe's trepidation become infectious and you've decided to just head on towards Edenelt/Trin's Veil??  Hmmm, if you're going hunting,  I guess I'd better stat me up some Croubeks!  I appreciate knowing how the CPs were spent, but can we do that in the OOC thread?  I know, I know, I should have awarded them there, too.  MEA CULPA!


----------



## Centisteed (Jan 29, 2011)

Back on the Zax, Gruffle cleans himself up
with a nice hot shower, then prepares & checks
his gear for the hunt.  This takes about an
hour & a half.  After gear inspection is done,
Gruffle stows his gear in his locker & heads
to Engineering & straps himself in near an
engineering terminal to prepare for 
take-off to the secondary star port of Inthe.


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2011)

OOC:  That's one, well two, counting Kaira in the next post.  Jimmy, Spider, and Zoe still to go.


----------



## Insight (Jan 30, 2011)

Kaira has purchased everything she needs and heads back to the ship.  On the way to the southern continent, Kaira will brief everyone on the use of the equipment she purchased.

"Guys, I have one question.  Does anyone know how we're supposed to extract these gems?"









*OOC:*


Kaira is updated in the RG with the additional equipment and she has spent 1cp on laser rifle skill.  See the OOC for a discussion of the Survival skill in GURPS.


----------



## Centisteed (Jan 31, 2011)

*Gruffle*

Over the intercom to Kaira, Gruffle speaks out, 

"I haven't got a clue.  We can probably make a 
better assessment of what we need once we 
can see it for ourselves.  Or you could try dialing
up the guy who gave us the info & see what 
he might know about it.  Perhaps these gems
are laying around on the surface & it's as simple
as loading them on a hover platform or mine cart?"

With that, Gruffle puts his attention back at the
engineering control interface to keep the ship
in a nominal state.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 31, 2011)

Lou said:


> As the others leave, Jimmy sits down next to Spider and says, "I'm not much of a hunter myself.  I guess I could grill it in bourbon sauce if it's edible once it's dead."






Lou said:


> OOC:  Skipping ahead slightly, as Spider has not yet responded to Jimmy's bit about cooking...
> 
> IC:  "If it's hunting, I guess I'd better go buy a rifle and learn to shoot it.  Where's the ship, so I know where to meet up?"  After getting directions, Jimmy stands up and moves off to buy a hunting rifle and learn to shoot it.
> 
> OOC:  How's that for using those 3 character points?  I need a question answered:  What's the tech level?




Spider shrugs and pulls up information on edibility. 

"Yeah, um the Zax is at bay 12. You can't miss it." He brings up an image of the ship on his screen and shows it to Jimmy. Then he makes his own way back to the ship.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 31, 2011)

"Kaira," Zoe says to the intercom, "Bring a crowbar." She pauses, then adds, "And a laser cutter."

She brings her own gear as well, her laser pistol and swank Zhodani bio-engineered jumpsuit and so on...but then she starts to think that maybe giant crabs who root around in lava and have gems in their shells won't be easy to kill with lasers, which are basically just heat rays.

So she makes a quick stop by Der Hausen Der Flamenarmen to pick up a good snub pistol and some armor-piercing shells for it.

That done, Zoe jogs back to the ship and bumps into the crates of supplies that Kaira's ordered being delivered. She pauses to let the big plasteel boxes on levitation plates purr past, then follows them to the cargo hold.

"Damn Kaira...did you get enough?" she asks, somewhere between joking and impressed.


----------



## Insight (Jan 31, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> "Kaira," Zoe says to the intercom, "Bring a crowbar." She pauses, then adds, "And a laser cutter."




Over the intercom, Kaira replies.  "Little busy right now.  I can try to send out for that stuff."

Kaira makes a mental note to call her guy at the hardware store before the Zax lifts off.



> That done, Zoe jogs back to the ship and bumps into the crates of supplies that Kaira's ordered being delivered. She pauses to let the big plasteel boxes on levitation plates purr past, then follows them to the cargo hold.
> 
> "Damn Kaira...did you get enough?" she asks, somewhere between joking and impressed.




Kaira, who has just finishing donning her black, shimmering, skin-tight bodysuit, emerges from around the corner.  "I thought I heard my name."  It is evident to all present that the bodysuit is quite clingy, accentuating Kaira's statuesque frame.  "I think you'll find lots of goodies in those crates."

Neatly fitting a vest over her torso, Kaira looks over the crates.  "Looks like it's all there."  Kaira then straps a powered pistol holster to her left thigh.  She then slings another powered pistol holster over her right shoulder, attaching it to the vest.  "I come prepared."


----------



## Lou (Feb 2, 2011)

*Jimmy*



Scotley said:


> Spider shrugs and pulls up information on edibility.
> 
> "Yeah, um the Zax is at bay 12. You can't miss it." He brings up an image of the ship on his screen and shows it to Jimmy. Then he makes his own way back to the ship.




Jimmy looks over the image, saying, "Zax in bay 12. Got it. See you there." Jimmy exits the bar and makes his way to the nearest outfitters to see what kind of rifle they recommend for this hunting trip. Maybe the civilian Model 11A2 Gauss Rifle is just the ticket.

OOC: Jimmy is thinking something in the 10,000 CR range counting ammo.  Prefer a rifle to a pistol.


----------



## Leif (Feb 6, 2011)

Lou said:


> OOC: Jimmy is thinking something in the 10,000 CR range counting ammo.  Prefer a rifle to a pistol.



OOC:  Sorry, the TL10 4mm Gauss rifle only costs, well there are two different costs given for what appears to be the same weapon, one in the main GURPS Traveller book  -- Cr 2,620/(32 for ammo), and a different cost in the "Star Mercs" GURPS Traveller book -- CR 3,029.  You can find one for the lesser cost, assuming that's still what you want.  It is the best personal slug thrower you can get at this tech level, heck at ANY tech level.  If you'd also like to pick up a sidearm for personal protection, the 4mm Gauss pistol does 6d damage and has costs of CR1,300/10.6 [weapon/ammo].  It's also TL10.


----------



## Leif (Feb 6, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

The crew of the _Zax_, having equipped themselves suitably, comes together again aboard the ship in its landing berth (bay 12) on Inthe.

OOC:  Any additional details about equipment purchases or anything else can be handled OOC, and will be assumed to fit into this same time period.  We'll just assume for present purposes that you've done all that and met back up again.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2011)

Spider enters lost in an enormous fur lined parka and holding a laser rifle awkwardly. He can't help staring at the female members of the group for a moment. A small but ruggedly build robot on rubber tracks with a winch and a small cart accompanies him.


----------



## Leif (Feb 6, 2011)

OOC: Everybody ready, then?


----------



## Centisteed (Feb 8, 2011)

*Gruffle*

Gruffle calls over the intercom, "This is Gruffle.  All of the
engineering gauges are in the green.  We're ready for
take off.  Gruffle out."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 8, 2011)

Zoe looks over at Spider and her eyebrows knit into a delicate frown as she wonders why he's wearing a thick, fur lined coat when a vacc suit or any suit capable of providing an environment would be more effective and probably cheaper. Then she forgets about the coat, because she spies the robot.

The _robot?_

"Spider," she begins, but then Gruffle's page comes over the intercom, and it's with some relief that Zoe hears it.

She connected to the engine room and replied, "Zoe here. I'm on my way up to the bridge. A few minutes for clearance and checklist and we'll be on our way."

Zoe nodded at Spider and Kaira. "Better find a seat."

Then she hurried off with one last glance back at Spider's parka before the door hissed shut behind her.

(OOC - ready to continue )


----------



## Insight (Feb 8, 2011)

Kaira moves to the lounge and "readies" for takeoff.  "Doc," she says.  "What have you got that's mean and green?"  Kaira receives a melon-flavored liqueur, which seems to suit Kara's palate at the moment.  "We're off hunting gems."

Doc nods and continues cleaning glasses.

"This is some good stuff.  Where'd you get it?"

"Paranord."

"Hmmm.  I met a rather wealthy guy who was from Paranord.  I thought he said _Paranoid_ at first, but..."  Kaira finished her shot.  "He paid me well for a _very_ good time."


----------



## Leif (Feb 9, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

Inthe Starport Control gives the _Zax Hakjohn Quik_ the ALL-CLEAR for take-off.  Control then feeds navigational data to the _Zax_, if you wish to use it.

OOC:  It's sometimes better to stick with their planned flight path at least until you reach orbit, but Inthe doesn't have much of a congestion problem, so it's the pilot's call, I guess.


----------



## Centisteed (Feb 10, 2011)

*Gruffle*

Gruffle listens alertly at the sound of the engines & mutters to himself, "Won't be long now & then we'll have a little extra cred added to the stack."


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2011)

The whine of the powerful thrusters is music to gruffle's sensitive Vargr ears, as always.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 15, 2011)

Under Zoe's guidance, the Zax flies out to the remote area where the Crab Battle is to take place and finds a good, flat, firm area to land on.  As the ship's crew cautiously emerges into the striking landscape all around them no craps immediately lunge at them from the ideal ambush cover of the low scrub brush. 

"Everyone got what they need?" Zoe asks. "If not, now's the time."


----------



## Leif (Feb 15, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten (supposedly) en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

On the way here, the sensors of the _Zax_ were used to pinpoint the lifesigns of overly large creatures.  You have located a cave where there are several of these before landing. (It was variously estimated to be 2-4 Croubeks, maybe just 2 REALLY HUGE ones, or maybe two babies and just one really huge one, or maybe four babies having an orgy -- the cursed things just wouldn't hold still, though, so it was nigh impossible to be certain.)

The winds down on this part of Inthe are much fiercer than anticipated, and Zoe has to fight to make the _Zax_ behave, but her skill prevails, as expected.  There is fair amount of some sort of frigid precipitation falling, a sleet/freezing rain cocktail that makes the Travellers want to stay in the familiar climate-controlled environment of the _Zax_ for as long as possible.  One cross look from the Mission-Oriented Pilot, however, and all begin suiting up and grabbing their new toys.  All descend into the cargo hold area of the ship and prepare to exit.  As the crew of the _Zax_ cautiously emerges into the striking landscape, nothing even faintly resembling Croubeks immediately lunges out at them from the ideal ambush cover of the low scrub brush that is now dusted with sleet and snow.   The cave beckons.....


----------



## Scotley (Feb 16, 2011)

Spider stumps out of the Zax in his cold weather gear and armed with his rifle and a large survival knife. The little tracked robot with the winch and cart trundles along behind him. He looks about and waits for the others.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 17, 2011)

Zoe's gear, in comparison, is rather mundane looking. She's hooked the transparent hood of her flight suit over her head to keep the suit environment liveable, but otherwise looks pretty much the same as ever. At her hip is her laser pistol, and in a small shoulder holster is her new snub pistol.

She gives the robot a look that all but screams _"really? a robot?_ as she passes by, but otherwise seems fine with the expedition as it's unfolding.


----------



## Insight (Feb 17, 2011)

Kaira, dressed in black, emerges from the Zax.  Some sort of generic heavy metal guitar riff plays as she walks down the ramp in slow motion.  She has a laser rifle in hand, its strap slung over her left shoulder.  Kaira wears a black reflec steel helmet with advanced electronic displays over the top half of her face.  Her slim body is encased in some sort of black latex-looking material.  She completes the ensemble with matching black reflec boots and gloves.

"We ready?" she asks when she gets to the bottom of the ramp.


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2011)

OOC:  We've still got [MENTION=51567]Lou[/MENTION] at least.  Let's see, Centisteed is still out-of-pocket at the moment, isn't he?


----------



## Leif (Feb 23, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten (supposedly) en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

OOC:  ANYhooo...

The Intrepid Travellers ease just inside the opening of the cave, to get out of the biting wind as much as to find one or more Croubeks.  About twenty feet back into the cave, a large pile of snow begins to tremble most disconcertingly, and the Travellers hear a sound coming from the 'lump' that is a cross between a roar, a shriek, and a very loud whimper.  Just then, the snow falls away from a quite large (3 feet across), lobster-like claw.


----------



## Insight (Feb 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Kaira AIMS for her action this round.







Not wanting to take the first shot at the emerging creature, Kaira brings her laser rifle to her shoulder, settles her vision into the sights, and waits for the perfect time to shoot.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2011)

Spider raises his own rifle and waits for more of the creature to emerge from the snow.


----------



## Leif (Feb 25, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten (supposedly) en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

The Croubek shakes like a wet dog, sending a cloud of snow showering off it's hard-shelled body.  Then it begins to amble toward the mouth of the cave, in your general direction.


----------



## Centisteed (Feb 26, 2011)

*Gruffle*

Gruffle looks at the Croubeks & begins to feel his
a shiver go up his spine as his shakes are trying
to take their toll.  He takes his laser rifle & aims 
it at the approaching Croubek & will try to fire his
weapon at its head.

OOC: I'll probably need a roll to see if Gruffle
actually fires his weapon however.  Blast. I forgot
how to use the dice...


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten (supposedly) en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

OOC:  Centisteed - Gruffle will be able to fire his weapon when he desires to do so.  Now whether he can HIT the broad side of a barn is another matter.  Good thing you're not shooting at any barns!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2011)

OOC: Spider would fire about now, but I'm gonna have to go back to the book to figure out how...


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten (supposedly) en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

OOC:  Heh! I know it involves rolling 3d6, and I know that skills and circumstance bonuses and penalties affect the Target Number instead of the number rolled, and a character is more successful the lower the roll is.  So you can go ahead and give me a roll now if you want, and we'll sort it out later?

OOC: a 3 or 4 is a critical hit, and a 17 or 18 is a critical failure.  I'm interested to see whether the Luck of Scotley holds true when you're going for LOW rolls!!


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 28, 2011)

Zoe backs up a few paces and draws her laser pistol. (taking the Ready action)

"At least they don't move too fast," she mutters. "Try to make your first shots count though. Those claws look really _strong_."


----------



## Leif (Feb 28, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten (supposedly) en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

Not recognizing the weapons pointed at it for the danger that they are, the Croubek lumbers forward towards the mouth of the cave.


----------



## Insight (Feb 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


When Kaira has completed aiming (however long that takes), she fires a shot at the incoming beast.  I don't have my books with me as I type this, so it may require some editing later.

Technically, her skill is 1 higher due to the sight on her rifle.  Not sure what aiming gives her, but I would think at least 1 more.  She hit the thing by 5 or 6, I guess.  According to my read of the Aim action (p. 364 of Campaigns), aiming gives Kaira a +12 (!) to her Rifle skill.  That's insane!

Also, I noticed that the rifle has a Rate of Fire of 4.  I guess that means I should read the autofire rules.  I've read the autofire rules (aka Rapid Fire, p. 373-374 of Campaigns) and there's zero reason Kaira would ever want to fire single shot.  The reason for this is that the laser rifle has no recoil, so firing multiple shots not only gives her a _bonus_ to her attack, but also gives her an excellent chance to get multiple hits with no penalty for doing so.

If it's OK with Leif, I'd like to retcon it and have Kaira fire her rifle properly.  If so, Kaira hits the thing four times and I'll roll 3 more sets of dice for damage.

Sorry, one more edit.  The Laser Rifle in 3rd ed Traveller doesn't quite match up stat-wise with the ones listed in 4th ed Ultra Tech.  I'm defaulting to the "Survival Rifle" in Ultra Tech where warranted.







Kaira steadies her plasteel rifle and cooks off a laser at the lumbering croubek.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 28, 2011)

(OOC - 1 turn of Aim lets you add your weapons Accuracy modifier, which for  laser rifle is pretty high. Additional turns of aiming give additional bonuses. And yeah, laser weapons should fire bursts unless they're low on ammo.)


----------



## Leif (Mar 1, 2011)

OOC: Insight, Kaira's laser rifle does 5d damage, not 4d (see page 280 in GURPS 4E), but I'll just add 5 to the 11 you rolled for 16 total damage.  Will that work? 

Kaira's first laser strike is deflected/reflected somewhat by the Croubek's hard, angular exoskeleton, still it staggers under the fire, but it is not stunned and it does not fall.  It continues to lumber toward the Travellers.  I guess you'd better go ahead with your other damage, [MENTION=11437]Insight[/MENTION], and finish this thing off.
[sblock=Croubek stats]
ST 20, DX 8, IQ 4, HT 13, Dodge 9, HP defaults to 20, DR=10, damage (claw/pincer) 3d-2
current hp= 20-6=14 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 1, 2011)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Heh! I know it involves rolling 3d6, and I know that skills and circumstance bonuses and penalties affect the Target Number instead of the number rolled, and a character is more successful the lower the roll is.  So you can go ahead and give me a roll now if you want, and we'll sort it out later?
> 
> OOC: a 3 or 4 is a critical hit, and a 17 or 18 is a critical failure.  I'm interested to see whether the Luck of Scotley holds true when you're going for LOW rolls!!




OOC: hmm, got a 13, so I guess not. 

[sblock=Leif]You have been more than patient with me, I'm sorry to be such a slow learner when it comes to GURPS. I'm going to get my  together this weekend or withdraw from the game in shame. I'm off to have a root canal on one tooth and a surgical extraction of another at the dentist this afternoon. Somehow the root of my tooth splintered under a crown and a spur of the tooth is ripping its way out of my gums. I don't expect to be good for much for a couple of days. NPC Spider as needed. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 2, 2011)

OOC:  Best wishes for a speedy recovery and total lack of further pain, My Oldest, Bestest Friend!  

OOC: I have my doubts whether a 13 hits, but I'm just not sure.  Anything to add, Oh Wise GURPS masters, Shayuri and/or Insight, or anyone else who knows?  And any additional attacks coming, Zoe, Jimmy, and/or Gruff, and the rest of Kaira's shots, too?

[sblock=Scotley]
[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], did I hear you mention the dreaded "w" word, as in "withdraw"?? No, no, no, no, no!  I'm not letting you off that easy, my friend!
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Mar 2, 2011)

Leif said:


> OOC: I have my doubts whether a 13 hits, but I'm just not sure.  Anything to add, Oh Wise GURPS masters, Shayuri and/or Insight, or anyone else who knows?  And any additional attacks coming, Zoe, Jimmy, and/or Gruff, and the rest of Kaira's shots, too?












*OOC:*


You just roll against your Rifle skill.  If you roll equal to or less than the skill, you hit.

In terms of the autofire thing, Kaira hit with all 4 shots (I rolled the extra damage above).  You take your skill and subtract the recoil value from it for each shot to see how many hit.  So, in Kaira's case, she rolled an 8 and her effective skill, with aiming, was like 31.  The recoil on her laser rifle is 1, so she hit the thing by (31 - Kaira's roll of 8 = 23).  If the rifle had a ROF of 23, she would have hit it 23 times.

EDIT: Honestly, it doesn't make much sense to me to allow aiming with autofire.  If we take autofire out of the equation, she still rolled under her skill by 4 and would have hit 4 times.


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten (supposedly) en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

Kaira opens up and just about cuts the poor Croubek in half with her withering fire.  'Combat' over.

OOC:  Strangely enough, Scotley, when I looked for Spider in the RG last night, I couldn't find even a post for him at all.  Am I going crazy here, or is someting else going on?  I know I've seen Spider's RG page before!


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten (supposedly) en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

OOC:  Insight, I'm still not convinced that I want to use hit locations since it _is_ only an optional rule, but, since you rolled it, I checked, and on the "cancroid" table (and in fact on every single one of the creature type tables and the humanoid table, too) a 10 is a torso hit.  Center Mass baby!  Kaira _cooked_ 'im!  (But this _was_ just a smallish Croubek.)


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2011)

Leif said:


> Kaira opens up and just about cuts the poor Croubek in half with her withering fire.  'Combat' over.
> 
> OOC:  Strangely enough, Scotley, when I looked for Spider in the RG last night, I couldn't find even a post for him at all.  Am I going crazy here, or is someting else going on?  I know I've seen Spider's RG page before!




OOC: I sent you a first draft way back when the game started. Never got a final copy done and in the RG.


----------



## Leif (Mar 5, 2011)

OOC:  Bad, bad Scotley! 

IC:  So the Travellers are now the proud(?) owners of one ex-Croubek.  There are a few more "humps" in the cave floor that may or may not be other Croubeks.  [But whatcha gonna do with the one you now have?  ]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2011)

At a mental command from Spider, the little tracked robot trundles over and winches the ex-Croubek into the cart it pulls.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2011)

"Huh. Guess I won't need the snub pistol after all," Zoe notes as the crab falls in smoldering pieces to the ground. "Oh well, still nice to have."

She gives Spider a curious look. "You're going to bring that thing aboard? It smells like dead fish. Overcooked dead fish."


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten (supposedly) en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

[sblock=Scotley]
OOC:  Taking the whole corpse, eh?  I had visions of Spider stringing the thing up by its ankles from the nearest tree to bleed it out like a harvested deer.  Wouldn't spider look right at home with a brambly beard, a can of Budweiser, and a flannel shirt? 
[/sblock]

OOC:  Are you going to process your kill yourselves?  And are you going to do it here on Inthe?  Although.....from what you've been told, the valuable body parts of the ugly thing should spend pretty much anywhere....


----------



## Insight (Mar 7, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> "Huh. Guess I won't need the snub pistol after all," Zoe notes as the crab falls in smoldering pieces to the ground. "Oh well, still nice to have."
> 
> She gives Spider a curious look. "You're going to bring that thing aboard? It smells like dead fish. Overcooked dead fish."




Kaira looks over the carcass.  "I think we should try to _dress_ it out here.  And by dress it, I mean skin the thing or whatever we do with it.  I don't know.  I'm no survivalist.  Hell, I barely know how to use this rifle."


----------



## Lou (Mar 7, 2011)

Jimmy slings his new rifle over his back and pulls out a knife.  "Spider, can this guy hold the carcass up in the air?  I'm curious.  Let's see if these things dress more like cows or turtles."

OOC:  Jimmy's cooking skill is 15, and he is unnaturally curious....


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten (supposedly) en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

OOC:  The Croubek is kinda heavy, weighs somewhere between 150 and 200 pounds, you estimate.  What you can do is put it on the ground and hold up one end so that Jimmy can do his 'thing.'


----------



## Centisteed (Mar 7, 2011)

*Gruffle*

Gruffle looks at the shells of the Croubek & asks, "Do think these things are worth any money?"  After that, Gruffle shoulders his rifle & says, "Good shooting everybody.  Are we going after the others in that cave?"

OOC: Sorry I've been away.  Got behind on a lot of stuff over the past few weeks due to family matters.


----------



## Leif (Mar 8, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten (supposedly) en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

Gruffle can see the various small gemstones that stud the carapace of the Croubek, and he recalls someone mentioning on the _Zax_ that according to the library computer, they have 'livers' that are almost pure silver, and there may be other semi-precious or precious stones at various places in their innards.  So, yeah, there is value to be had here.

OOC:  No worries, Centisteed, just keep up the good work, and get to us when you're able.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2011)

The little robot's servos whine as it struggles to lift one end of the Croubek for Jimmy.


----------



## Centisteed (Mar 10, 2011)

*Gruffle*

After looking at the shiney back & the guts of the
foul creature, Gruffle re-arms himself with his laser
rifle & says, "We need to get into that cave & kill
the nest. I think we may have time to get a few
more. I'll move closer to the cave & see if I can
fire a few shots."  

Gruffle moves closer toward the cave entrance
& will use a flashlight, moving within the cave entrance 
if nothing can be seen from just outside.


----------



## Leif (Mar 12, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten (supposedly) en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

Gruffle sees two more shadowy Croubek forms about 35 meters back into the cave.  The ceiling of the cave is not much higher than the backs of the Croubeks in the place where they appear to have nested.


----------



## Lou (Mar 12, 2011)

Jimmy keep cutting up the carcass.

OOC:  Is it like a turtle with a shell and the legs come out?  Or more like a chicken or goat that can be quartered?


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 12, 2011)

"Gruffle, any signs of eggs back there?" Zoe asks as she hangs back with Kaira and Jimmy as they try to section off the pieces that are valuable and cut out the more basaltic, graniticular mineral tissues that the bizarre crab-things sport.

"I mean, harvesting their organs is fine and well, but the mission is for eggs."


----------



## Leif (Mar 12, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten (supposedly) en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

Jimmy finds that the Croubeks are more like crabs or lobsters than either a goat or a turtle.  He also finds a honking big silver liver that weighs about 3 Kg, he estimates.  All of the stones, however, seem to be on the outside of the carapace, there are assorted stones that appear to be some sort of lapis, and a few more opalescent stones.  Jimmy gathers up a total of about 2 kilos of them.


----------



## Centisteed (Mar 13, 2011)

*Gruffle*

Gruffle says, "I'll look & see if I can spot an egg, Zoe."

Gruffle looks around to see if there are any eggs then
takes a shot at each of the remaining crubeks.  "It'll be 
easier to search if we kill the rest of them!", Gruffle
shouts as he starts blasting.


----------



## Leif (Mar 13, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten (supposedly) en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

There are three more Croubeks.  Two are 10 meters ahead of Gruffle, and the last one is 20 meters ahead of the Vargr.

[sblock=OOC: Centisteed]
Fire at will!
[/sblock]


----------



## Centisteed (Mar 14, 2011)

*Gruffle*

Gruffle fires at the two nearest croubeks as fast as
he can with his laser rifle.


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten (supposedly) en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

Gruffle pumps a laser blast full into a Croubek, no question about that with a 6!  Damage roll, please?


----------



## Centisteed (Mar 14, 2011)

*Gruffle*

Gruffle will blast at any croubeks he can see.


----------



## Leif (Mar 15, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten (supposedly) en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

Gruffle definitely fried another one!  The rest seem to be staying back in the lower part of the cave now.  In fact, it's going to be a challenge to get this one out.


----------



## Centisteed (Mar 16, 2011)

*Gruffle*

Gruffle looks at the new blasted croubeks & 
feels relieved that these animals can't shoot
back at him like in the old scout days.

"Hey Jimmy!  Get ready to carve up a few
more croubeks over here. It looks like we
won't be able to drag them back out, as 
is."

Looking in the direction of the croubek in
the back of the cave, with his flashlight
turned on, Gruffle sniffs around to see 
if there is anything else in the cave that
he can discern.  Then proceeds inside the
cave to blast the last visible croubek that
he can see.


----------



## Leif (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks to his careful aiming, Gruffle hits [23 dam] the last Croubek of which he is aware.  It is not fatally wounded, but it does not seem to be eager to move forward at this time.  Gruffle notes nothing of interest in the cave, but he can now hear the "mewling" of several baby Croubeks that are presumably in the rear of the cave with their mother.


----------



## Lou (Mar 16, 2011)

*JImmy*

Jimmy yells back, "These things are like giant lobsters with gem-encrusted shells and silver livers."

OOC:  Any claws on these things?  Any edible tail meat?


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2011)

OOC:  They do have claws, and Jimmy finds a quite sizeable brisket that he could definitely work with!


----------



## Centisteed (Mar 17, 2011)

*Gruffle*

Gruffle's ears perk up & he says out loud, "Did
I just kill the mother??  I don't know if the game
license would approve of that, but I guess we can't
shoot those mewlings, aside from the fact that
it lacks sport."  Gruffle looks to see if the female
croubek is still alive.

Gruffle then shoulders his rifle.  Looking around at the
carcass & the smell of heat coming from his laser
rifle, his hands begin to tremor a bit & his stomach
starts to get heavily irritated.


----------



## Lou (Mar 17, 2011)

Leif said:


> OOC: They do have claws, and Jimmy finds a quite sizeable brisket that he could definitely work with!




Jimmy holds up a claw, "Let's stay away from the claws...."  He tosses it aside and says, "Strange creatures.  They look like lobsters, but they have internal muscle structure sort of like a giant turtle inside the shells."


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2011)

[sblock=OOC: centisteed]


centisteed said:


> gruffle's ears perk up & he says out loud, "did
> i just kill the mother??



Orphan Maker!  Mama Zapper!!! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Centisteed (Mar 20, 2011)

*Gruffle*

Gruffle feels a bit shaken after killing the animals
& squats down & forward to catch his breath &
get more air into his system, a psychosomatic
response to pressure and anxiety.  After a few
minutes, Gruffle heads back to the cave entrance
propping up one arm on the entrance & hollars
out to the group, "That's it. I think we're done here.
Let's get these croubeks carved up & back on the
ship.  Perhaps with the creds made from this bounty,
we'll be able to hire a few carvers for any future
game hunting that we might endeavor."

And with that, Gruffle pulls out his long knife to
help cut up one of the nearby carcasses & put
the body parts in a pile to be placed on the 
hovercraft & back to the ship.


----------



## Leif (Mar 21, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten (supposedly) en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

The grisly task of butchery proceeds without interruption.  The other Croubeks are apparently unwilling to risk any investigation of the front of their cave.  In due course, the task is done and you are ready to move out.


----------



## Leif (Mar 22, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten (supposedly) en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

OOC: I think I remember that you slaughtered and retrieved three Croubeks, right?  Ah, we'll say it was four just to be safe.  Anyway, when all is said and done, you obtain 295,000 CR worth of silver and gemstones per Croubek, so that's a total of  1.18 MCR.  Not too bad for a few hours work. [Don't get used to it being this easy, though!]  [And yes, you definitely "really, honestly, genuinely got this lucky!"  Your GM had an idea about different worlds in Glisten subsector each having a different bounty of mineral wealth, slapped together a half-baked plan, and now you are reaping the rewards.]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 22, 2011)

"What I want to know is," Zoe said as she watched the chunks of gemcrab being hoisted up into the belly of the ship, "...how are any of these things still alive? A few of them make you a millionaire, they don't fight back, and there's caves full of them. They're not even a protected species. You'd think these shores would be lined with croubek hunters."

She shrugs.

"Maybe I'm just paranoid. Maybe we really, honestly, genuinely got this lucky."


----------



## Insight (Mar 22, 2011)

Kaira looks over the silver and uncut gems that have been collected.  "I know a fellow who can cut these gems.  He owes me."  She runs her gloved hand across the glittering, multi-colored stones.  The look on her face suggests that Kaira is recalling some past event.  She takes a moment and then says, "Yep.  That bastard owes me big."

Kaira walks to a nearby window.  "There was a time when a gentleman treated a lady in a certain way.  Even if that lady was sent on a mission to kill him.  It's called chivalry."  She sighs.  "Oh, well."

She turns back to the group.  "I know some people who will pay a pretty good price for this collection.  Let's get these stones cut and really make some cash on this hunt."


----------



## Lou (Mar 22, 2011)

*Jimmy*

Jimmy says, "As we get underway, I'll start preparing a sample of burbon sauced Croubek brisket. I think I'll test the meat for poisons before cooking, too. Does the ship have a medical analyzer?" 

Jimmy makes his way to the galley with the raw meat for cooling. Taking a few minutes to get cleaned up, he returns to the galley to make some basic tests on the meat for any signs of poison, using standard cooking techniques to see if the meat is bad, unless a medical analyzer is available to test for poison.

OOC:  So unless there is a medical scanner that gives a 2 point bonus, looks like Jimmy may have missed any poison, if it's present.


----------



## Insight (Mar 22, 2011)

Lou said:


> OOC:  So unless there is a medical scanner that gives a 2 point bonus, looks like Jimmy may have missed any poison, if it's present.












*OOC:*


Doc Hannigan has a ton of medical equipment.  Check out his sheet in the RG.


----------



## Leif (Mar 22, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten (supposedly) en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

*Waking up the Good Doctor, eh?   * 
Doc Hannigan is awake, _barely_, and he roughly takes the meat from Jimmy.  "Here, gimme that!"  [Jimmy wonders if the 'good doctor' got an adequate amount of sleep last 'night,' because he's not usually quite this surly.]  The Doctor vanishes with the meat into his lab for a good half-hour, and then the doors slide open again.  "Well, I tested it thoroughly and there's no poison.  But, ah, Jimmy, I think you're going to be disappointed -- it tastes like my ass smells!"  Jimmy doesn't know how Doc 'prepared' the morsel, but he doubts if the medical 'lab'/sickbay has adequate culinary apparatus to do it justice.


----------



## Lou (Mar 23, 2011)

*Jimmy*

Jimmy takes the meat sample from the Doc, "Thanks."

Jimmy throws away the rest of the sample in the galley.  Taking a clean piece of meat, Jimmy cuts some small test strips and experiments with different cooking techniques to see what effect different levels of doneness and heat/time have on the taste.  Finally, Jimmy soaks some meat in burbon and stir-frys it.


----------



## Centisteed (Mar 23, 2011)

*Gruffle*

Gruffle puts up his gear & switches back to his
jumpsuit. He passes near the Croubek & sniffs.
Then says, "Err, uhh. I think I'll have a pass
on that croubek meat, Jimmy."

He picks up a pack of standard ship rations
& heads to the break room (or where everyone
else happens to be standing around).









*OOC:*


Do we have a dining room, or does 
everyone just eat at their station?

Also, if anyone is rolling for poison or detection
of anything, that should probably be rolled 
'behind the GM's screen'.  As a failed roll would
simply indicate: nothing has been detected.


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten (supposedly) en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*



Lou said:


> Jimmy takes the meat sample from the Doc, "Thanks."
> 
> Jimmy throws away the rest of the sample in the galley.  Taking a clean piece of meat, Jimmy cuts some small test strips and experiments with different cooking techniques to see what effect different levels of doneness and heat/time have on the taste.  Finally, Jimmy soaks some meat in burbon and stir-frys it.



The meat is a bit on the 'gamey' side, but Jimmy is able to make a passably sumptuous meal with it, anyway. 



Centisteed said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Do we have a dining room, or does
> ...











*OOC:*


It's not really a formal dining room per se, but the "breakroom/lounge" area has a suitable table and it's very near the galley, so it'll do for a dining room in a pinch.   And I get the 'behind the screens' thing, but there was utterly no chance of that happening here.  I'm not going to poison you if you eat a creature that I made up out of whole cloth like this.  At least not without a _bit_ of prior warning....


----------



## Insight (Mar 23, 2011)

Kaira returns to the lounge after having changed into a low-cut black blouse and tight, black, lycra pants, completing the outfit with thigh-high black, leather boots and a black headband under her dark locks.

"I'll try some of that croubek," Kaira says as she sits down.  "Smells all right, I guess.  Must be the bourbon.".

"We need to come up with a plan of action.  As I said earlier, I can get these gemstones cut and we can really make some cash, or we can just sell them as-is.  I know we have a standing mission, so perhaps we can drop off these gems for my _friend_ to cut them and head off to wherever our mission takes us.  Does that sound like an idea?'


----------



## Centisteed (Mar 24, 2011)

*Gruffle*

Gruffle eats his ship food & stares at Kaira as
she struts in with an inquisitive, but indifferent
look at her appearance.

Gruffle says to Kaira, "Aye. I think we can drop
off the gems before heading out.  We should 
probably check the slow boat mail drop to see
if there is any word from our employers, or
do they even know where we are at this point?
How far is your friend's world from our designated 
location?"


----------



## Insight (Mar 24, 2011)

Centisteed said:


> Gruffle eats his ship food & stares at Kaira as
> she struts in with an inquisitive, but indifferent
> look at her appearance.
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


I have no clue.  I was just making up the entire "Kaira knows someone who can cut gems" thing because it seemed reasonable to me that she might.  No idea where this person might be.  To make things easier on Leif, he can decide whether this is feasible.


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2011)

OOC:  Yes, by all means let's make things as easy as possible for Leif!   Actually, I was hoping that you'd just go ahead and decide everything about Kaira's friend, but ok, I can help, too.

Kaira's friend is in the Ffudn system, which is adjacent to Inthe where you are now, and even in the right direction for you!  So all that you'll lose by making the extra stop will be one week's time and a few thousand credits' worth of jump fuel, and the money you should be able to more than get back from sale of the Croubek gems.


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten (supposedly) en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

So, Jump=1 to Ffudn/Glisten or Jump-3 to Burtson/Trin's Veil?  Note that this side trip is going to delay you by a week  on arriving at Edenelt/Trin's Veil.... (But who really cares? Zeering Conglomerate maybe?)


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2011)

Spider's usually brown skin looks a little pale, but it is difficult to tell if it is a reaction to the Crobek meat or the bourbon. His color starts to return when Kaira enters. "Nice...boots," he says from a mouth suddenly gone dry, but his eyes are focused a bit higher.

He looks away and reins in his raging hormones to comment, "We aren't hurting for cash just now. I think we should hop over to Trin's Veil and take care of our business there first. We can worry about selling or cutting the gems later. They don't take up much room, I doubt Zax's engines will even vary even a standard unit of fuel from the added load."


----------



## Insight (Mar 27, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Spider's usually brown skin looks a little pale, but it is difficult to tell if it is a reaction to the Crobek meat or the bourbon. His color starts to return when Kaira enters. "Nice...boots," he says from a mouth suddenly gone dry, but his eyes are focused a bit higher.
> 
> He looks away and reins in his raging hormones to comment, "We aren't hurting for cash just now. I think we should hop over to Trin's Veil and take care of our business there first. We can worry about selling or cutting the gems later. They don't take up much room, I doubt Zax's engines will even vary even a standard unit of fuel from the added load."




"I'm OK with that, too," Kaira replies.  "Whatever will make our masters happy with us."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2011)

"Standard fuel consumption is estimated based on full load anyway," Zoe comments casually. "And jump fuel consumption is based on volume, not mass."

She slaps the tabletop with her hand. "I think Spider's right. The gems will keep. We've got an actual assignment in front of us, and who knows if an extra week will make a difference? Lets take care of business...THEN finish up our hobbies."

Zoe stands up. "Agreed?"


----------



## Lou (Mar 27, 2011)

"Sounds good to me," says Jimmy.

OOC:  Did we bring our passengers and cargo with us?  Or do we need to return for them?


----------



## Leif (Mar 27, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil [FINALLY!]*

OOC for Jimmy:  The passengers were told to wait, I believe.  Who knows, they may even _still_ be waiting when you get back.


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2011)

The Travellers bring the _Zax Hakjohn Quik_ back to the main starport of Inthe with no further difficulties.  When you first approach the Primary Starport, Starport Control already knows of your passenger and cargo intentions, and so Zoe is directed to divert the _Zax_ into a 'loitering queue' for a very short time, and then you are sent to the designated area for passenger embarcation/cargo loading.  [OOC:  You _did_ arrange for some cargo, didn't you?  I don't seem to remember what you were going to be hauling nor how much of it, nor how many passengers of what class(es) you had obtained.   Guess I've been too distracted by those #@$%^# Croubeks!]

OOC, Shayuri: I did not know that about fuel consumption!  It does make sense that consumption would be based on a fully-loaded craft.  But the Jump-fuel-varying-by-volume-instead-of-mass thing is a totally new one on me!  Very cool!  Did you read that somewhere, or did Zoe just make it up?  Either way, I think I like it.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 28, 2011)

(OOC - The basing estimates on loaded weight is pretty normal, since it builds in a margin of error in most cases. As for jump fuel...technically speaking I made that up...but not REALLY. I say that because jump drives increase in size (and power requirement) based on ship SIZE, not ship mass. And it makes sense. A jump drive opens a portal into jumpspace after all...the portal has to be as big as the ship is. Bigger ship = bigger portal = more power. The mass moving through the portal is irrelevant. So I basically extrapolated from mechanical data to arrive at this conclusion, and it's not spelled out explicitly like that in the game's data, but it does make logical sense. 

In game terms this means that a ship always uses the same amount of fuel to enter jumpspace...unless the ship increases its size somehow.)


----------



## Insight (Mar 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Couldn't we go back for the passengers and cargo?  We're still on the same planet, right?  Just a different continent... right?


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2011)

Insight, yes, I understood that this is precisely what you are doing.   Did I say something to indicate otherwise?  I certainly didn't intend to do so if I did.


----------



## Lou (Mar 29, 2011)

Leif said:


> The meat is a bit on the 'gamey' side, but Jimmy is able to make a passably sumptuous meal with it, anyway.




Once everyone has eaten, Jimmy remarks, "I'll keep a roast for a stew, but it seems like this will make better seasoned jerky than steak.

Now to prepare for the passengers."

With that, Jimmy works on cleaning staterooms, etc. until landing.


----------



## Leif (Mar 29, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil [FINALLY!]*

When Jimmy gets done with his preparations, the rest of the crew hardly recognize the staterooms at all.  He's done everything, right down to mints on the pillows and a half-pint of his special family elixir tucked between the pillows. 

Doc Hannigan remarks, "Well, sunuvagun! I didn't even realize that the _Zax_ came with shoe trees!  Who'd-a-thunk it?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 29, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil [FINALLY!]*

The _Zax_ arrives back in the vicinity of the Inthe Starport, and after a few minutes in a holding/loitering pattern, you are directed to land adjacent to the Concourse for boarding/loading.  While Gruffle oversees the lading operations, and Zoe and Spider take care of last minute maintenance and fueling, Kaira and Jimmy go to round up the passengers.  There's just one problem:  almost all of the passengers are waiting and ready, but there's one missing.  His fare is paid up like the others, and his baggage is being loaded, but the man, one Jarson Wenceslaus, is not to be found in the waiting area.


----------



## Centisteed (Mar 29, 2011)

*Gruffle*

Gruffle hears about the missing person on the roster,
heads to the passenger boarding section of the ship
& calls out over the intercom/speaker system to the 
people standing around outside, "Is Jarson Wenceslaus
here?  Does anyone know Jarson Wenceslaus?  If 
so, please step forward."

Gruffle looks out at the crowd for any reaction that
he might see.


----------



## Insight (Mar 29, 2011)

Kaira searches the loading area for anyone reacting suspiciously to the announcement, or anyone acting nervously in general.









*OOC:*


Using my newly raised Observation skill.


----------



## Lou (Mar 29, 2011)

*Jimmy*

Jimmy helps the passengers board and get situated, telling them with a smile, "We will be ready for takeoff as soon as all cargo and passengers are aboard."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2011)

Oblivious to the missing passenger problem, Spider sets himself to dealing with the needs of the Zax and alternately fantasizing about Zoe who he is working closely with and hoping that she can't read his mind.


----------



## Centisteed (Mar 30, 2011)

*Gruffle*

Seeing nothing, Gruffle speaks over the intercom,
"If  Jarson Wenceslaus doesn't come forward, we 
will be selling your seat to another passenger. No
refunds."

(OOC: Will the bluff be called? )


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil [FINALLY!]*

One of the passengers reacts to Gruffle's announcement, but can't find the Vargr to answer him.  Finally, Kaira sees a portly gentleman doing the "gotta pee" dance and surmises that he must know something about Jarson Wenceslaus.  She approaches him, and he says, "He was here and ready, but what with the delay and all, he said he was going back to the bar to wait.  That was a good 45 minutes ago."


----------



## Insight (Mar 30, 2011)

Leif said:


> One of the passengers reacts to Gruffle's announcement, but can't find the Vargr to answer him.  Finally, Kaira sees a portly gentleman doing the "gotta pee" dance and surmises that he must know something about Jarson Wenceslaus.  She approaches him, and he says, "He was here and ready, but what with the delay and all, he said he was going back to the bar to wait.  That was a good 45 minutes ago."




Kaira smirks at the fat man.  "I suppose I should go find him.  He did _pay_, after all."  Kaira grabs her comm.  "Our man Wenceslaus went to the bar.  I'll head there and see if I can find him.  Give me fifteen minutes and then start the prep for takeoff."

Kaira immediately heads for the bar, where she surveys for the missing passenger.  "Gentlemen, I'm with the _Zax_.  Looking for a Jason Wenceslaus.  C'mon, sir.  Ship's waiting."


----------



## Centisteed (Mar 31, 2011)

*Gruffle*

Gruffle has a puzzled expression on his face
when the fat man talks to Kaira & walks right
past him & then thinks to himself:

 "Is he blind?  I'm standing right here." 

As Kaira heads to the bar, Gruffle returns back
to the Engineering station to assist with the
takeoff.


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil [FINALLY!]*



Centisteed said:


> Gruffle has a puzzled expression on his face
> when the fat man talks to Kaira & walks right
> past him & then thinks to himself:
> 
> "Is he blind?  I'm standing right here."



OOC:  Guess maybe he just doesn't like Vargr?   Actually, you said something about making an announcement over the PA, so I figured you were still in the ship for a few seconds longer. 



Insight said:


> Kaira immediately heads for the bar, where she surveys for the missing passenger.  "Gentlemen, I'm with the _Zax_.  Looking for a Jason Wenceslaus.  C'mon, sir.  Ship's waiting."



"Yeah, right cheer I am....hic" says the very inebriated J. Wenceslaus.  OOC:  He's going to need some assistance embarking, if he can even walk at all.


----------



## Insight (Mar 31, 2011)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Guess maybe he just doesn't like Vargr?   Actually, you said something about making an announcement over the PA, so I figured you were still in the ship for a few seconds longer.












*OOC:*


That was my understanding as well.










> "Yeah, right cheer I am....hic" says the very inebriated J. Wenceslaus.  OOC:  He's going to need some assistance embarking, if he can even walk at all.




Kaira frowns at the drunk, though she'd seen this too many times to count.  In fact, Kaira had often been the _reason_ or perhaps _cause_ of said drunkenness in the past.

"All right," Kaira says to the crowd inside the bar.  "Who wants a hundred credits to drag this sod to the _Zax_?"  She looks around at the men.  "I need two men."  Then, she looked down at Wenceslaus.  "I know I'm not touching him."


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil [FINALLY!]*



Insight said:


> "All right," Kaira says to the crowd inside the bar.  "Who wants a hundred credits to drag this sod to the _Zax_?"  She looks around at the men.  "I need two men."  Then, she looked down at Wenceslaus.  "I know I'm not touching him."



Two burly, truck-driver types immediately stand up.  One says, "Why, shore, little lady.  Throw in a case of beer for each of us, and we'll even try not to break him too much." 

OOC:  2 cases of beer= 40 CR


----------



## Insight (Mar 31, 2011)

Leif said:


> Two burly, truck-driver types immediately stand up.  One says, "Why, shore, little lady.  Throw in a case of beer for each of us, and we'll even try not to break him too much."
> 
> OOC:  2 cases of beer= 40 CR




Kaira tries not to get too close to the behemoths and buys them the cases of beer.

"This way... um... gentlemen..."


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2011)

*Inthe/Glisten en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil [FINALLY!]*

The 'incredulous hulks' do their duty and gratefully accept their rewards.  [sblock=Off-color? Nahhh...]Kaira can't help thinking [try as she might!] that it would be a very, ah, _expanding_ experience to _be_ with one or both of the brutes.[/sblock]

The last passenger aboard, and the _Zax_ now all fueled up, the "road" beckons!


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 2, 2011)

Zoe gives Spider a suspicious glance or two, but since she doesn't grab a wrench or make any other threatening remarks, it's likely she didn't read his mind. Though most Zhodani with psionics don't consider concepts like 'mental privacy' to have much validity, Zoe's acculturated to a more Imperial mindset.

Fortunately.

She returns to the cockpit and settles into the pilot's chair, running preflight with her left hand as she brings up the starport control with her right. Clearance is granted, and she lifts the Zax gently from its docking cradle up into the atmosphere, accelerating as it goes. 

"Okay ladies and gentlemen," she says over the intercom. "Thanks for flying on the Zax. We remind passengers that only doors that are unlocked lead to areas of the ship that are cleared for your access. Trying to access areas that are off limits is strictly prohibited. This is for your safety, and the safety of the ship. We have a thirty minute cruise to the jump point at which time I'll ask everyone to sit down as we execute the transition to jumpspace. Thanks, and if you have any questions...just ask Spider."

Maybe she caught a glimpse after all.


----------



## Lou (Apr 2, 2011)

*Jimmy*

Jimmy helps the passengers get situated for takeoff.  Mr. Wenceslaus is tucked in with a little help from Doc.


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2011)

*Departing Glisten subsector and entering Trin's Veil Subsector*

The travel from Inthe is routine.  Monotonous, even, except for the antics of the passengers.   Jarson Wenceslaus is back to his old self in a couple of hours.  Then he finds that he has a ready-made driking buddy onboard, in Doc Hannigan!

The _Zax Hakjohn Quik_ will need to make a brief re-fueling stop at Burtson/Trin's Veil, which has a Class III StarPort, and then it is just a short (but just as lengthy, time-wise) jump2 to Edenelt.

[sblock=Insight]
If you wish to describe any of Doc H's antics with Mr. Wenceslaus, feel free to re-assume Doc's persona for the purpose of doing so.  Otherwise, I think we can just assume that they just stay in or around sick-bay, drunk, and fairly quiet during the trip.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re-Fueling Stop Arrival -- Burtson/Trin's Veil [All]*

The _Zax Hakjohn Quik_ comes out of jump at the edge of the Burtson system, and begins the approach to said world.  The passengers have been remarkably well-behaved!  They've actually allowed Steward Jimmy B. to get a couple of hours' sleep each night.  There are the usual quibbles about "Starship food," but that's to be expected.  Doc Hannigan has graciously donated a few bottles from his stash to augment the usual shipboard fare, which everyone seems to appreciate greatly.


----------



## Lou (Apr 11, 2011)

*Jimmy Beam*

Jimmy drags himself through the sonic shower as quickly as he can before making sure the high passage passengers are notified of the short refueling stop.  Then off to tell the middle passage folks.


----------



## Leif (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re-Fueling Stop Arrival -- Burtson/Trin's Veil [Jimmy]*

"Hey, Jimmy!" says Jason Wenceslaus, "You gonna come with me to do a little shopping?  I need to get me another bottle or two of hooch to get me through the rest of this trip."


----------



## Centisteed (Apr 11, 2011)

*Gruffle*

Gruffle double checks the engine gauges displayed on the
terminal to ensure that nothing will go wrong during the landing.


----------



## Leif (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re-Fueling Stop Arrival -- Burtson/Trin's Veil [Gruffle]*

Gruffle finds everything to be within acceptable parameters.  He feels like he should probably take a look at the Siezerhausen valve on the JumpDrive, though.  That drive has experienced a few "moments" during this last jump.  The fuel consumption doesn't seem to be as smooth as it should be... maybe there's a muskrat lodged in there or something?


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re-Fueling Stop Arrival -- Burtson/Trin's Veil*

The _Zax_ cruises toward Burtson.  Curious, the crew decide to check out what the deal is with this world anyway.  They learn that Burtson has a standard oxygen/nitrogen atmosphere, 23% surface water, a control rating of 4, a tech level of 8, normal climate, and a population of 5,000,000.  Burtson started out as a colonial possession of the Marquis of Squanine, and it is still in subjugation to that world, even though the population of Burtson now exceeds that of squanine.  Burtson has little industry, and relies on the "mother world" for most of its heavy machinery needs.  The population is very loyal to the Marquis of Squanine, and even rose up to put down an ill-advised attempt to 'liberate' them in 1106.  Burtson sports extensive mountain ranges that resemble the fangs of some mythical beast.  The vast majority of settlements tend to be in the numerous fertile valleys.  Burtson's exports mostly consist of surplus agricultural products grown in these valleys.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 12, 2011)

As the Zax comes out of jump space, Spider cranks up the sensors and comm gear. _Not gonna get jumped by pirates again. _ He scans common frequencies for news and any other interesting signals he can pick up. He broadcasts local weather information for the area around their intended landing zone over the intercom for the benefit of the passengers. As an afterthought he looks up local gun laws and any other unusual laws of interest. For example are visiting Zhodani routinely burned at the stake here...


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2011)

Scotley said:


> As the Zax comes out of jump space, Spider  scans common frequencies for news and any other interesting signals he can pick up. He looks up local gun laws and any other unusual laws of interest. For example are visiting Zhodani routinely burned at the stake here...



  Only on Tuesdays.  The GURPS Control Rating of 4 is the equivalent of GDW Traveller 6, which means, "controlled," but the most lenient "controlled" that there is.  No weapons in public, unless you're just about to leave for your big game hunting trip, and even then you'd best leave it in the gun rack of your pick-up.  Spears/machetes are a no-go, too.  You'll need a permit/license to carry any sidearm beyond the extrality line of the StarPort.  [Of course, within the limit of the StarPort, nobody's likely to screw with you much.  Unless they have a BIGGER gun.]


----------



## Insight (Apr 13, 2011)

Leif said:


> Only on Tuesdays.  The GURPS Control Rating of 4 is the equivalent of GDW Traveller 6, which means, "controlled," but the most lenient "controlled" that there is.  No weapons in public, unless you're just about to leave for your big game hunting trip, and even then you'd best leave it in the gun rack of your pick-up.  Spears/machetes are a no-go, too.  You'll need a permit/license to carry any sidearm beyond the extrality line of the StarPort.  [Of course, within the limit of the StarPort, nobody's likely to screw with you much.  Unless they have a BIGGER gun.]




Kaira will be concealing her pistols as the Zax readies to land.

[sblock=concealing...]
Inside Vest - Holdout Laser Pistol (TL10): Dmg 10 2d(2) burn, ACC 3, Rng 100/300, WT 0.35/B, ROF 10, Shots 22(3), ST 3, Bulk -1, RCL 1, Cost $300, LC 3.
Back - 7.5mm Holdout Pistol (TL9): Dmg 2d pi, ACC 1, Rng 100/1,200, WT 1/0.2, ROF 3, Shots 18+1(3), ST 6, Bulk -1, RCL 2, Cost $240, LC 3.

I really should have Kaira get some concealed carry holsters.  I guess she'll be carrying them in the Power Holsters (+5 to Fast Draw).[/sblock]

[sblock=wearing]
Secure-Encrypted Tiny Radio Communicator (TL9): 1-mile range. $550, 0.05 lbs., 2A/10 hr. LC4
Mini Flashlight (TL9): $10, 0.25 lbs., B/24 hr
Survival Watch (TL10): It includes a biomonitor (p. 197), a chronometer, a GPS (p. 74) receiver, an inertial compass (pp. 74-75), a magnetic compass, a homing beacon (p. 105), and a tiny computer (p. 77) with a small 2-D display (about one square inch). $300, 0.5 lbs., B/3 months. LC4.
Electronic Lockpick (TL9): +3 to Lockpicking and Electronics Operation (Security) skill on attempts to pick any electronic or combination lock. $1,500, 0.2 lbs., A/2 hr., LC2. This is probably concealed too
Reflec Tactical Vest (TL 9): Location Torso, Groin, DR 18/7, Cost $900, WT 9lbs, LC2.
Pocket Medic (TL9): Cost $1,200, WT 2lbs, B/10 hr, LC 4.[/sblock]


----------



## Centisteed (Apr 17, 2011)

"Raagh!" Gruffle says in frustration as he tries to figure
out what is wrong with the Siezerhausen valve on the 
JumpDrive but cannot figure out what's wrong.  He gives
it a good bang with the palm of his hand & heads to the
pilot area.

"So it looks like we're heading to Burtson?  Does anyone
have any knowledge about this planet?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re-Fueling Stop Arrival -- Burtson/Trin's Veil  -- Gruffle*

[sblock=Gruffle -- Starship mechanic on-call]







Centisteed said:


> "Raagh!" Gruffle says in frustration as he tries to figure
> out what is wrong with the Siezerhausen valve on the
> JumpDrive but cannot figure out what's wrong.  He gives
> it a good bang with the palm of his hand & heads to the
> pilot area.



Shayuri is correct in her post following this one ---  SUCCESS!  I thought I had responded more positively earlier.  Maybe in the OOC?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 18, 2011)

"Run of the mill agri-planet," Zoe replies to Gruffle with a yawn. "No weapons off the port. And probably best not to trash talk the local Marquis since it looks like the population's pretty firmly under his thumb. Other than that, nothing much to report."

She powers down the console and ship and heads over to the ramp.

"Gruff, you coming?"

(OOC - Note, you rolled 8 with a skill of 12. That means you succeeded, and with a margin of 4...that's a pretty solid success. Remember in GURPS the goal is to roll -equal or under- your skill rating. )


----------



## Leif (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re-Fueling Stop Arrival -- Burtson/Trin's Veil en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

OOC:  Anybody going to say anything to the passengers, or are you just going to trust Jimmy to keep them corralled and within lasso range?

IC:  Jason Wenceslaus is eager to see what Burtson's StarPort has to offer.  "Man, I hope they've got a good selection at the 'package store' here.  A man could get _mighty_ thirsty between here and Edenelt.  Say, when should we be back?  You can give a guy a few hours, can't you?"


----------



## Centisteed (Apr 19, 2011)

*Gruffle*

To Zoe, "Sure I'll be heading down with everyone 
to take a look at the planet.  We've been couped up 
for about a week now & I might as well get out
& stretch my legs.  And furthermore..."

Gruffle looks up & around at the ships infrastructure 
as he listens to the sound of the engines & vibration
& winces a bit before he says to Zoe:
"...I'll be back in time for landing, let me go take a 
look at this."

Gruffle heads back to the engineering room realizing that
banging the engine was of no use & was his own 
lazy way of dismissing a problem.  Suddenly, the
answer popped into his mind on what the problem
might be & so he opens one of the engine's control 
panels to take a look inside.

[OOC: Using engineering - starships roll (8) from previous.]

After turning a few screws to lift the panel, a smell 
is coming from inside & apparently a controlling 
module for the engine has fried & is starting to get a
little smokey, just as Zoe is landing the ship...

Over the Intercom to the bridge (or cockpit) Gruffle
says, 
 "Zoe, looks like we have some engine trouble here. We're
going to need to replace this engine control module
before the next take off.  From the look of it this one 
module, though hard to read as its name is charred up
a bit, is totally fried!  Looks like they had an Alistair 2010e
installed. Talk about cutting corners!  I think we should
upgrade to a Zirtak 55e.  The Zirtak's are more stable 
than the Alistair's ever were.  We might be able to get 
by for awhile without one being operational, but I 
wouldn't risk it for long.  Gruffle, out."

Gruffle heads to his room to switch into his cargo
fatigues (cargo being lots of pockets in the shirts &
pants).  Gruffle takes one of his laser pistols & pockets
it inside a vest zippered pocket near his waist.

(OOC: now the holdout roll)


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re-Fueling Stop Arrival -- Burtson/Trin's Veil en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

OOC: Gruffle checks just to be sure, and sure enough there are two bright and shiny new spare engine control modules in ship's stores on the _Zax Hakjohn Quik_.  However, they are both merely of the Alistair 2010e variety.  The Zirtak 55e kind will have to be obtained from a suitable facility.  Burtson _might_ have one or two, but if not then Edenelt is all but a lock to have as many as you want, being an Imperial world with a Class V StarPort.


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re-Fueling Stop Arrival -- Burtson/Trin's Veil en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

The _Zax_ touches down on Burtson with no further unexpected occurrences.  Jason Wenceslaus is champing at the bit to get to a liquor store....  Gruffle checked on the way in, and there is a decent-sized salvage depot just inside the extrality line near the repair station.

[sblock=Scotley, reminiscing]
Remember this in a tv commercial from our younger days?
"Gee Boss, I always wanted to fix a trans-mish-eon!"
[/sblock]


----------



## Centisteed (Apr 21, 2011)

*Gruffle*

Gruffle looks out the view port to check the weather on
Burtson to see what he's in for.  To Kaira & Jimmy, Gruffle
says, "What are we going to do about this Jason fellow?
Should we confine him to quarters to keep him from 
killing himself from alcoholic abuse?  What's the story
with him anyway?"

Feeling extremely chummy, Gruffle decides he will tag
along with Zoe on the Burtson visit.


----------



## Insight (Apr 21, 2011)

Centisteed said:


> Gruffle looks out the view port to check the weather on
> Burtson to see what he's in for.  To Kaira & Jimmy, Gruffle
> says, "What are we going to do about this Jason fellow?
> Should we confine him to quarters to keep him from
> ...




"Honestly," Kaira replies.  "It's not our problem.  We're not his mommy and daddy.  If he wants to kill his liver, that's his choice.  As long as he pays his way, I'll shuttle his half-dead corpse around the galaxy."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2011)

Zoe tilts a finger at Kaira and nods. "That," she says. "Right there. It's none of our biz what he does with his spare time since he's already paid. As for what his story is, you're better off not knowng. The more you know, the more you'll feel like you want to help and you can't. No one can but him."


----------



## Centisteed (Apr 23, 2011)

*Gruffle*

To Kaira & Zoe, Gruffle says, "Yeah, but he may
be a disturbance to the other passengers. Do you
want him making a mess all over our ship & 
stinking up the place?  I say we should confine him
to quarters or flat out ask him to sober up or 
we'll leave him here."

With that, Gruffle moves to confront Jason &
tell him directly, "Listen up, Jason.  We can't have
any drunkards carrying on in our ship.  Can you
sober up for the duration?  This isn't a pleasure
cruise & the last thing we need is a drunk stinking
up the place and/or causing damage or accidents
to us, our ship, or the other passengers.  What do
you say?"

Gruffle thinks back to his Navy days as running
a tight ship was the best way to run it.


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re-Fueling Stop Arrival -- Burtson/Trin's Veil en route to Edenelt/Trin's Veil*

When Gruffle gives him a good dressing-down, Jason Wenceslaus looks pained as he says, "I apologize, Space Captain, Sir.  I was just trying to drown my sorrows.  You see, I lost me wife of 47 years just recently to the Dread Plague, and I'm making this trip to Edenelt in order to make funeral arrangements for my dear sainted mother, may she rest in peace."


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2011)

*OOC for [ONLY] Gruffle*

[sblock=Gruffle/Centisteed]OOC:  Incidentally, which navy did Gruffle serve in?  The Imperial Navy or the Vargr Navy?  If it was the Imperial Navy, then how was that seen by other Vargr?  If it was the Vargr Navy, that could just open up a whole 'nuther can of worms now, couldn't it? 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Centisteed (Apr 25, 2011)

*Gruffle*



Leif said:


> When Gruffle gives him a good dressing-down, Jason Wenceslaus looks pained as he says, "I apologize, Space Captain, Sir.  I was just trying to drown my sorrows.  You see, I lost me wife of 47 years just recently to the Dread Plague, and I'm making this trip to Edenelt in order to make funeral arrangements for my dear sainted mother, may she rest in peace."





Gruffle is taken aback in surprise & then says,
"I understand your loss & I am sorry for it. However,
for the sake of your safety & ours, please keep
the drinking down to a minimum.  Their may be
some soberup pills you can take, maybe available
at this starport."

Gruffle heads back to the ship docking area where
Zoe (presumably) is getting ready to exit the ship
& do some sight-seeing.









*OOC:*


I built Gruffle's modified back story using the
Classic Traveler rules, where you roll a few dice to
determine which service he was in, etc. He started
in the Imperial Scouts & then was picked up by the
Imperial Navy after that.  I suppose the Imperial 
military branches would be majority human but would
probably also have a contingent of aliens in their
ranks.  I believe I setup Gruffle as not achieving a 
very high rank (or no rank) in the Imperial Navy, so he
wouldn't look all that great to other Vargr as far as
charisma points would be concerned.  He has a ways
to go in gaining charisma.


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2011)

*Last leg of the journey to Edenelt/Trin's Veil, and arrival there*

Jason Wenceslaus says, "Yes, Sir, Mr. Space Captain Sir!" and crisply salutes the Vargr.

OOC:  If there are no other loose ends, I anticipate the remainder of the journey to Edenelt being a total snoozer.  Well, except for the fact that Jason Wenceslaus is going to soon find Doc Hannigan.  They'll keep to themselves mostly, just imbibing quietly in sick bay.  Jason will be careful to always behave 'presentably' when he is in the common areas of the ship, so Gruffle has no cause to complain.  [Note that I'm going to assume that not even Gruffle has the cojones to cross Doc Hannigan about what goes on in 'his' SickBay!  ]  Unless someone has something else, we'll skip to your 'descent' from JumpSpace at the outer edge of the Edenelt system....


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2011)

Spider is deeply engaged in beating his latest video game purchase. After one failed attempt to keep up with Doc Hannigan and Jason at the bar he limits his non game activities to sleeping and occasional attempts to flirt with the female members of the crew.


----------



## Centisteed (Apr 27, 2011)

*Gruffle*

Before landing at Edenelt, Gruffle uses the ship's
computer to look up some general information
about the planet.

"I also need to find those replacement parts for
the jump drive damage." Gruffle mutters to himself
as he keys in the information to search for data
on Edenelt.


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2011)

*Edenelt/Trin's Veil : arrival -- library info*

Gruffle finds:  Edenelt, StarPort:  Class V, diameter: 6,400 Km, atmoshphere: standard O2/N, suface water:  30%, climate:  normal, population:  700,000,000, government:  Oligarchy, control rating: 4 (controlled), TL:  10.

The population of Edenelt has wholeheartedly embraced environmentalism, and is turning the world into a showcase of what can be achieved without environmental damage.  Agricultural yields have more than doubled, and standards of living have increased, accompanied by a reduction in pollution.  Locals are hardworking, peaceable, and friendly folk, suitably proud of their achievements.  Archduke Norris is expected to commen the Council for excellence in government during next year's holiday address.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2011)

As the ship approaches Edenelt/Trin's Veil, Spider makes his way to his station and slips on the headphones and plugs into the intercom. He is dressed in his usual one piece ship suit, which is somewhat short on his gangly limbs.  He brings the various sensors online and starts scanning the area for any trouble. He runs a diagnostic on the weapons systems. "Looks like smooth sailing so far. We never did get those missiles we talked about..."


----------



## Lou (Apr 27, 2011)

*Jimmy*

Jimmy checks in on the passengers to make sure everyone is having a great flight, asking if anyone needs help making connections or getting porters at the station.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 28, 2011)

"Missiles take up space for the reloads," Zoe sniffs. "Plus, I feel kind of funny flying around with a belly full of high explosives. We haven't run into trouble that a laser and sandcaster can't get us out of yet."


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2011)

*Edenelt/Trin's Veil : arrival*

The passengers, even Jason Wenceslaus, are all having a _marvelous_ time.  Jimmy even had the bright idea to organize a dominoes tournament to occupy them through JumpSpace.   Spider and Zoe do their usual immpecable job of piloting and navigating the _Zax_, and Gruffle keeps everything in engineering humming along sufficiently well to get you where you're going.  [OOC:  Gruff did mention to the rest of the crew some maintenance work that might be advisable soon, but for now everything is fine.]  Kaira is doing ... whatever it is that Kairas do at times like this.  And being _stunning_ as she does so!

The _Zax Hakjohn Quik_ makes the approach to Edenelt without so much as a hiccup, and the crew brings her to rest in a long-term berth, because you just don't know for sure how long your business here will take.  Once the _Zax_ is all settled, you are all set for a tram ride from the StarPort to  the offices of Simulgrab Power Processors.  You figure they already know that someone from their corporate parent, Zeering Conglomerate, is on the way, but it's very doubtful if they know who, exactly, or why.

Your mission, if you'll remember, is to check up on what is happening at Simulgrab that may have been causing the corporate losses that they've posted for the past few quarters.  The raw data show good production and sales numbers, so the bosses at Zeering are pretty sure that there's a rat somewhere.....


----------



## Insight (Apr 28, 2011)

Leif said:


> Your mission, if you'll remember, is to check up on what is happening at Simulgrab that may have been causing the corporate losses that they've posted for the past few quarters.  The raw data show good production and sales numbers, so the bosses at Zeering are pretty sure that there's a rat somewhere.....




Kaira wants to get a list of the employees, especially those with access to financial records (or actual money).  As much info as she can get her hands on.  Then, she will decide whom to target first...


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2011)

*Edenelt/Trin's Veil : arrival*

OOC:  Ok, Insight, cool.  You will of course need to roleplay all of this out when you actually get to Simulgrab Power Processors, of course.


----------



## Insight (Apr 28, 2011)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Ok, Insight, cool.  You will of course need to roleplay all of this out when you actually get to Simulgrab Power Processors, of course.












*OOC:*


I don't suppose our employers provided us with any basic information, did they?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2011)

Spider appears to be meditating on the tram ride as he sits unusually still with his eyes unfocused and staring into the middle distance. He looks a bit uncomfortable in the dress of a corporate drone instead of his usual casual attire. Inside his mind hums with activity as he accesses the portable computer in his shoulder bag to search local data webs looking for information. He scans for references to Simulgrab off the main sites. He's looking for blog posts, customer complaints, legal suits, personal posts from disgruntled employees etc. He compiles anything that might give a view from the seamier side of things into a folio to share with his companions later.


----------



## Insight (Apr 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Kaira is going to be bringing the following to the Simulgrab facility:

5x Secure-Encrypted Tiny Radio Communicator (TL9): 1-mile range. $550, 0.05 lbs., 2A/10 hr. LC4 (to be handed out to team members)
Mini Flashlight (TL9): $10, 0.25 lbs., B/24 hr.
Survival Watch (TL10): It includes a biomonitor (p. 197), a chronometer, a GPS (p. 74) receiver, an inertial compass (pp. 74-75), a magnetic compass, a homing beacon (p. 105), and a tiny computer (p. 77) with a small 2-D display (aboutone square inch). $300, 0.5 lbs., B/3 months. LC4.
Electronic Lockpick (TL9): +3 to Lockpicking and Electronics Operation (Security) skill on attempts to pick any electronic or combination lock. $1,500, 0.2 lbs., A/2 hr., LC2.
Attaché Case with Programmable Camo and Encrypted Electronic Lock (TL9): Holds up to 20 lbs. (or two cubic feet). $2,200, 1 lb. LC3.
RF Bug Detector (TL 9): $200, 0.1 lb., A/10 hr. LC4.
Bug Stomper (TL 9): $600, 0.25 lbs., B/24 hr. LC3.
Holdout Laser Pistol (TL10): Dmg 10 2d(2) burn, ACC 3, Rng 100/300, WT 0.35/B, ROF 10, Shots 22(3), ST 3, Bulk -1, RCL 1, Cost $300, LC 3.
Power Holster (TL9): +5 to Fast-Draw, Cost $3000, B/100 uses, LC4.
Fashionable Clothing (TL9): Cost $2,000, WT varies.

I'll make a Holdout roll for the pistol and a separate one for the bug detectors, lockpicks, and assorted paraphenalia.

EDIT: It would probably help if Kaira didn't stick the pistol right between her boobs.  Oh well.


----------



## Leif (Apr 29, 2011)

*Edenelt/Trin's Veil : arrival*



Insight said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I don't suppose our employers provided us with any basic information, did they?



BASIC information is what I've already told you!   Oh, they also told you the names of some of the people there, some of which were stated in the Simulgrab Memo that you've already been given and some weren't:  
Jovan Selm - Director of Oversight for Simulgrab (he's actually employed by Zeering Conglomerate, and he's just there to keep an eye on things -- your presence here suggests that maybe he's not doing a very good job of it?
Alouicious MacIntosh - Chief Accountant
Temakak Briden is a Person of Interest also, but he is not on Edenelt, he is Comptroller General for Zeering Conglomerate.  However, he has obviously been in contact with Selm, as evidenced by the Memo you were given.

More than that, you'll just have to snoop out for yourselves!  


Scotley said:


> Spider  scans for references to Simulgrab off the main sites. He's looking for blog posts, customer complaints, legal suits, personal posts from disgruntled employees etc. He compiles anything that might give a view from the seamier side of things into a folio to share with his companions later.



Spider finds tons of useless drivel, emails, blogs of a few customers praising Simulgrab's products.  (Their power relays seem to be used mostly in asteroid mining.)



Insight said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> [EDIT: It would probably help if Kaira didn't stick the pistol right between her boobs.  Oh well.



Hehehehehe, probably so, but, ah, HIDE IN PLAIN SIGHT, as they say!  Also, if her boobs are there, who's going to notice a little thing like a pistol?  Or a .50 cal for that matter! 

The obvious place to start, I guess, would seem to be an audit of Simulgrab's books......


----------



## Centisteed (Apr 29, 2011)

*Gruffle*

Gruffle says to the team, "We should probably just show
show up unannounced & see what is going on. That will
give us the advantage of surprise.  I don't see the point
in arming ourselves against a pack of accountants." 
Gruffle lets out a wolfish laugh & continues, "If things turn bad,
we can always call the authorities & fire whoever's in charge
at Simulgrab.  After we're done here, we need to get those 
control systems replaced & upgraded before next take-off.  
This advanced star port may also have some good shops to 
spend our creds on as well."









*OOC:*


OOC: Gruffle will wear his usual cargo clothing pants,
shirt, light jacket (no sleeves), & boots.  Basic kit will be brought 
along, no weapons.  However, on the way to Simulgrab, Gruffle
would like to stop at a local store to get any legal self-defense
gear if any is available on a controlled world (such as a vial of 
pepper spray (or whatever it would be in a sci-fi setting)).


----------



## Leif (Apr 29, 2011)

*Edenelt/Trin's Veil : arrival of the Zeering Conglomerate Corporate Fixers*

OOC:  The memo you were previously given is below in the sblock, since I doubt if anyone remembers its details, and searching for it now would be an exercise in futility!

OOC:  Oh, and your group of Corporate Fixers has NOT been authorized to fire anyone.  Now, you _can_ SUGGEST this course of action to your Higher-Ups in Zeering Conglomerate, if warranted, but you'll need to substantaite your suggestion with facts, and explain to the Higher-Ups why it would help matters. 

[sblock=The Memo]
MEMORANDUM

To: Jovan Selm, Director of Oversight for Edenelt/Trin's Veil

From: Temakak Briden, Comptroller General, Zeering Corp.

Date: [Two Weeks ago when you first saw it, now more like 4-6 weeks ago maybe]

RE: WTF is up on Edenelt/Trin's Veil??

By Jove, Jove, you have got to get on your people and have somebody pry their heads out of their a**es! Seriously, it's not even funny anymore how far their production has slipped in the last 6 weeks, let alone the 3 months before that. Is somebody there dipping into the till, or what? I warned you about hiring that ex-Marine to be over the Personnel Dept. And what's up with the bills they're paying for RM? I don't see how they can expect a decent profit margin with such high costs. At least we've still got the government of Edenelt in our hip pockets. The tax credits we're getting are almost enough to totally off-set this travesty. I'm bringing up the idea of us sending our Repair Crew out there at the next board meeting. Take care that your head gets nowhere near the chopping block.

Temmy
[GM comment - RM = raw materials]
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Apr 29, 2011)

*Jimmy*

Jimmy listens to the chatter and watches the preparations.  He finally asks, "Should I accompany you on this outing, or should I stay here on the ship with Doc and clean up the cabins?  I do have some expertise in Accounting.  And how long do we expect to stay on this planet?"


----------



## Insight (Apr 29, 2011)

Centisteed said:


> Gruffle says to the team, "We should probably just show
> show up unannounced & see what is going on. That will
> give us the advantage of surprise.  I don't see the point
> in arming ourselves against a pack of accountants."
> ...




Kaira smirks at Gruffle.  "I'm sorry that I don't share your confidence in the local authorities," she says.  "I also don't leave my life in the hands of those I don't know or trust.  I trust in this pistol and my _instincts_ and little else.  I'm lukewarm on the rest of you."  She smiles, shortly, at this last comment.

"I can't force you to carry a weapon, but don't ask me to go into a potentially hostile situation unarmed.  You never know where _things_ will lead."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 29, 2011)

Zoe clapped Gruffle affectionately on the shoulder and said, "You're a hundred percent right about the starport and the shopping trip. That crab expedition netted us some creds, and we can 'reinvest' those back into the Zax. If you find time, draw up a wish list and we'll have a crew meeting to vote on it."

"Jimmy, come on with us. Never know when someone's skills will be useful in something like this. If nothing else, an extra pair of eyes is never a bad thing."

Then to Kaira, "Bring whatever you want, just don't get caught. We'll do what we can to get you out of a mess, but on a planet like this it'll take time and money to do...so if you get caught you might miss some of the fun. That said, if there's something shady going on here I doubt they'll be worried about gun laws either, so it's good _someone_ is taking that risk."

She took a deep breath. "Now, far as I see, we've got a two-pronged angle of attack here. We need to see the production lines from a technical standpoint and see if they're doing something stupid that's costing them more than it should. We also need to go over their contracts and finances to see if we can spot any money holes that shouldn't be there."

"To be frank, I'm not much good at either one of those, but I figure we can either split up and hit both at once...or hit one first and then the other while sticking together."

"What do you guys want to do?"

(Zoe is still in her shipboard jumpsuit, but she's changed its cut and its coloration to look like a company uniform. She has her communicator (which has a camera built in), her dataplayer, and her vid glasses as well. Oh, and her Holdout Electrolaser.)


----------



## Lou (Apr 29, 2011)

*Jimmy*

Jimmy replies, "O'kay, let me change into somethings more business-like.  If we split-up, how about my group goes as buyers looking for a long-term supplier.  Someone else can be the spokesperson.  I'll be the bean counter." Watching the others discuss arms and supplies, Jimmy adds, "Someone needs to take me shopping for spy gear.  I don't own the kind of stuff you're carrying.  I just carry a blade."


----------



## Leif (Apr 30, 2011)

*Edenelt/Trin's Veil : the Zeering Conglomerate Corporate Fixers head for Simulgrab*









*OOC:*


Ooooh, I _love_ it when a plan comes together!  Your precautions and risky behaviors are noted.   Truly, Insight, I'd do the same in Kaira's shoes.







The Zeering Conglomerate 'Repair Crew' gathers their equipment and boards the tram headed for Simulgrab Power Processors.  









*OOC:*


 You can continue your planning on the way there, or you can jump ahead to your arrival.  Your call.


----------



## Scotley (May 1, 2011)

Spider comes out of his daze and says, "Not seeing much on the local channels to suggest a problem. If anything it is a little too quiet suggesting someone might be scrubbing the offensive stuff. Hard to say. Whatever is going on might not be obvious to the employees or the customers." He shakes his bald head and tugs at the collar of his business attire obviously a bit uncomfortable, "Too early to tell much. I'll be happy to look over the production stuff and their robots systems."


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2011)

Zoe nods. "Good deal. Gruffle, you'd be good for that too. I expect Kaira will want to work the social angle...and Jimmy, you'll be on the 'official business' detail. How's that sound so far?"


----------



## Centisteed (May 2, 2011)

*Gruffle*

"Let's make sure somebody around the star port
here knows we're heading over there & send out a 
message to the higher ups that we've landed & we're on
our way to the facility." says Gruffle & then adds,
"Right.  So let's start making our way off ship 
& to the nearest air-lift, tram, or whatever this rock
uses for travel to see Jovan.  We won't tip him off 
& will just pay a surprise visit to their facility at the
peak of working hours.  What's the current time on
Edenelt?  We should probably sync our chronometers."









*OOC:*


OOC:  Is Jovan's office or the facilities in the 
same city as the star port or a different city
away from the star port?  A map would be
nice.


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2011)

The Corporate Offices of Simulgrab Power Processors are in a fairly upscale suburb of the capital city where you are now.  The Tram drivers know the way, trust me.  A map you say?  Hmmm, I'll take that into consideration. 

[sblock=whaaa???]
Does it make you nervous when the GM says, 'Trust me?'

[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (May 2, 2011)

"A good place to check for the local scuttlebutt, aside from the employee lounge, might be a local watering hole.  Can we find out if there are any within one mile of the building?"

Kaira hands out the secure communicators.  "One mile being the range on these guys."

"My plan, if it suits everyone, is to pretend to be a new employee and wander around the building to see what I can find.  Can we get a dummy badge for me?  If nothing pans out, I'll head to the aforementioned bars, assuming there are some nearby."


----------



## Leif (May 3, 2011)

OOC: Kaira
Kaira wonders if such a ruse would be advisable.   Simulgrab is a pretty small company so there probably aren't too many unfamiliar faces roaming the halls, and, second, it's likely that companies in the tech sector have pretty good security.  And remember, you're not strangers here:  the Fixer Squad are representatives of Simulgrab's corporate parent, so if you identify yourselves as such, you'll either be granted the full run of the place or else the one who denies you this free reign will have some serious 'splainin' to do!


----------



## Insight (May 3, 2011)

Leif said:


> OOC: Kaira
> Kaira wonders if such a ruse would be advisable.   Simulgrab is a pretty small company so there probably aren't too many unfamiliar faces roaming the halls, and, second, it's likely that companies in the tech sector have pretty good security.  And remember, you're not strangers here:  the Fixer Squad are representatives of Simulgrab's corporate parent, so if you identify yourselves as such, you'll either be granted the full run of the place or else the one who denies you this free reign will have some serious 'splainin' to do!












*OOC:*


OK.  Fair enough.  Ignore that prior post, then.


----------



## Lou (May 3, 2011)

*Jimmy*

Jimmy takes the secure communicator and watches as the others put it to use and test theirs.  Then he secures his and and says, "Testing, testing.  1 2 3."


----------



## Leif (May 4, 2011)

*Edenelt/Trin's Veil : the Zeering Conglomerate Corporate Fixers head for Simulgrab*

Zoe, Kaira, Spider and Gruffle almost simultaneously receive *beeps* on their communicators that they have an incoming message!

OOC:  F with me, Lou, and I'll F right back!


----------



## Centisteed (May 4, 2011)

*Gruffle*

Gruffle looks at the message coming across his
beeper. (OOC: What's it say?).

"As for ideas about the approach, let's just head
over there & show them who we are & start 
inspecting.  If they don't know we're coming
they won't have time to delete or hide their
data before we can get our hands on it.  And
anyone that tries, will be the first ones to go
under suspicion."

Gruffle proceeds off ship into the city while
reading the beeper.  (OOC: I guess everyone
else is going to head out as well).

"It'll be nice to get this underwraps, get paid,
& start figuring out our next job.  Maybe we
can buy some stuff while we're here. There
must be some good stores.  Fix the ship up.
It's all gonna work out."


----------



## Leif (May 4, 2011)

*Edenelt/Trin's Veil : the Zeering Conglomerate Corporate Fixers head for Simulgrab*



Centisteed said:


> Gruffle looks at the message coming across his
> beeper. (OOC: What's it say?).[/COLOR]



OOC: Ask Jimmy!  (See post 463.)


----------



## Insight (May 4, 2011)

Centisteed said:


> "As for ideas about the approach, let's just head over there & show them who we are & start inspecting.  If they don't know we're coming they won't have time to delete or hide their data before we can get our hands on it.  And anyone that tries, will be the first ones to go under suspicion."




"Yes," Kaira says.  "I can agree to that basic plan.  Of course, as I'm sure you know, plans tend to fall apart at first engagement.  I have a backup plan, which I'll keep to myself for now.  Suffice to say that involves a little more _hard-hitting_ investigation."

"Let's head out."


----------



## Scotley (May 4, 2011)

Spider responds to the incoming message. 'check'.


----------



## Shayuri (May 5, 2011)

Zoe shrugs. These things tended to work themselves out in the long run, she figured.

"Works for me," she agreed amiably.


----------



## Centisteed (May 6, 2011)

*Gruffle*

Gruffle growls out at the nearest grounded air 
tram that he can find & says, " Hey there. Stop!  
We need a ride over to Simulgrab.  How much
for the ride? "


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2011)

*Edenelt/Trin's Veil : the Zeering Conglomerate Corporate Fixers head for Simulgrab*

A small crowd of people is standing nearby under a shed that says "Commuter Tram" on the back of it.  The Travellers make their way to it, and a Commuter Tram pulls up to the shed in fairly short order.  Standing in the Tram one of the Travellers casually mentions Simulgrab and a man standing nearby says, "Oh, you going to Simulgrab? That's whre I"m headed also.  We debark at the third stop."


----------



## Shayuri (May 7, 2011)

"Third stop, great," Zoe says as she wedges herself between commuters on the tram and grabs the overhead rail. 

"If you don't mind me asking, how come you're heading down that way? Do you work there?"


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2011)

*Edenelt/Trin's Veil : the Zeering Conglomerate Corporate Fixers head for Simulgrab*

"Yep, sure do, I'm an Electronics Tech 1, just started a few weeks ago.  I'm just coming back from a doctor visit now -- allergies, you know.  By the way, I'm Billy -- I haven't seen you around before, did you get hired recently?" the young man says to Zoe.


----------



## Centisteed (May 8, 2011)

*Gruffle*

Gruffle interjects, "We're from off-planet visiting
by request from HQ.  If you don't mind my asking,
how do you like the work at Simulgrab?  You
been employed there long?"


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2011)

*Edenelt/Trin's Veil : the Zeering Conglomerate Corporate Fixers head for Simulgrab*

"Like I said, I've only been there for a few weeks.  It seems like an okay place to work.  There doesn't seem to be much more than the typical amount of corporate shenanigans and underhanded stuff going on."


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2011)

Zoe shrugs noncommittally at that. "Nothing new there." She gives Billy an assessing look and abruptly changes topics. "I get allergies sometimes too, new planets especially. What's common here?"


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2011)

*Edenelt/Trin's Veil : the Zeering Conglomerate Corporate Fixers head for Simulgrab*

Billy says to Zoe, "Common?  Allergies?  I'm not sure what you'd call common, but, personally, I'm sensitive to much of the pollen from the flowering trees here.  Very inconvenient!"


----------



## Scotley (May 9, 2011)

Spider joins the commuters on the tram and continues to work on his computer during the ride. He brings up a local map to see how long the ride will be.


----------



## Lou (May 9, 2011)

*Jimmy*

Jimmy remains silent and simply watches the other passengers to see if anyone seems interested in the conversation.


----------



## Centisteed (May 10, 2011)

*Gruffle*

Gruffle turns to Billy & says, "So what's 
your idea of an underhanded shenanigan
exactly?  And what do you think of your 
boss?"









*OOC:*


OOC: Gruffle is trying to see if he can
catch Billy in a lie.  Defaults to Perception - 6,
which will be 8 or less for Gruffle.


----------



## Leif (May 10, 2011)

*Edenelt/Trin's Veil : the Zeering Conglomerate Corporate Fixers head for Simulgrab*

The tram ride takes about half an hour, including three more stops.   Then Billy indicates that you have arrived as the tram nears its next stop, and he prepares to disembark.

OOC, Gruffle/Centisteed: catching this dude in a lie is not going to be very helpful, since he is definitely a small fry.  Anyway, Gruffle is pretty well convinced that he's being as forthright as he can be.


----------



## Scotley (May 11, 2011)

Spider exits the tram, pleased to get his large frame out of the cramped space. He straightens his corpwear and looks about.


----------



## Centisteed (May 12, 2011)

*Gruffle*

"Let's head in & announce ourselves."  says
Gruffle.  Gruffle looks around at the area, 
trying to determine the distance from HQ
back to the tram & to look for anything 
unusual such as additional security guards
or just anything that looks suspicious.

OOC:  What does the Simulgrab building
look like?


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2011)

"Sounds good to me," Zoe replies easily. A gust of wind blows, throwing her hair all over her face and forcing her to brush it up and out of her eyes with a hand.

She catches Spider's arm and speaks to him quietly so as to avoid being overheard.

"You should help interview the employees. Try to do some 'scans'...see who's being honest. I've never been good with mind to mind stuff..."

On seeing Kaira starting to walk past she lets go of Spider and nods at him, then says to Kaira, "So you should probably do the talking, I figure."


----------



## Lou (May 15, 2011)

*Jimmy*

As the group leaves the pod, Jimmy straightens out his business suit and follows the others.


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2011)

OOC:  I would have sworn  that I had a map of the building somewhere, at least a partial one, but I sure can't find it now.  Eeeek!  The complex consists of three buildings with connecting covered and enclosed walkways, but that's all I remember now.  More on this soon.


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2011)

"Um sure I'll see what I can do. Let Kaira ask the questions and I'll try to see who's honest. Really though, I'm better with machines than people."


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2011)

The largest Building in the Simulgrab complex is the production floor/Warehouse.  The middle one seems to be a cafeteria/gymnasium/employee lounge area.  The corporate offices are in the smallest building, which the Travellers enter.  A bored looking Vilani female lounges at an Information Desk, filing her nails and violently chewing gum.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2011)

Spider speaks softly to the others. "So which of us is most likely to put a scare into the professional self-manicurist and chief gum chewer of Simulgrab by forcefully announcing our presence? If we want to make an entrance and throw them off balance we need to let this star employee here spread the word that there's a new sheriff in town."


----------



## Insight (May 19, 2011)

Kaira, dressed in full (and expensive) business attire, hair pulled into a conservative style atop her head, silver earrings jangling, strides purposefully into the reception.  She stares down the gum-chewing receptionist and smirks.

"We are here from Zeering.  I assume you are expecting us."  Kaira takes a quick, cursory glance around the room to look for anything of immediate interest.









*OOC:*


Kaira is doing her best to impress/intimidate the receptionist.

I made Acting, Fast Talk, and Intimidate checks.  Pick which one this would be.

Perception check for the "quick, cursory glance around the room".







"My colleagues and I will need a tour of this facility and a workspace.  Call your boss.  We'll need to talk to him.  Immediately."


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2011)

*Simulgrab*

OOC: I FOUND THE POST I HAD PREPARED!  SLIGHT RETCON COMING BELOW, AND THEN I'LL GO AHEAD AND CONTINUE WITH PC ACTIONS AS ALREADY STATED:

[IC]
The Grounds of Simulgrab Power Processors consist of three geodesic domes of concrete, two of which are three stories tall, and the third of which is five stories tall.  (The sizes of the domes are proportional to their heights, since the height of a dome is its radius -- basic geometry there, ya know.)  All three of the domes are connected by sealed passageways that converge in the center of the three buildings where there is a fourth, smaller geodesic dome where the company snack bar/cafeteria/break area is located -- a sign over the door proclaims it to be the Commons Area.  It is the cafeteria where the main entrance is located.  The other three buildings have no exterior doors visible.  Entering the Commons, the fist thing you notice is that the climate controls are set a good deal cooler than the climate of the _Zax_ -- maybe 20 degrees C.  Moving through the door anyway, you first see an information/help desk where a bored-looking librarian-type of indeterminate gender is seated and polishing/filing 'its' fingernails.  There are also routes apparent to each of the other buildings.  An intermittent stream of coveralled tired-looking workers dressed in coveralls and boots is flowing into the Commons Area from the largest building.  There is basically no flow into or out from one of the two smaller buildings at the moment.  There is a more sparse flow to/from the third building of 'corporate drone' types wearing jumpsuits printed to give the impression of a shirt/tie/blazer combination, and shoes that look like house-slippers.    80% of the people here appear to be of Imperial descent, with the remaining 20% being Zhodanis and Terrans.  (Contrary to popular myth, none of the Terrans are wearing cowboy hats at the moment!)

The ditzy recptionist swallows hard as Kaira delivers her speech.  No gum chewing is noticed henceforth.  "Zeering, you say?  Very well, one moment please."  "It" presses a 'call' button on "Its" intercom and says, "Mr. Selm, the people from Zeering are here."  It pauses, presumably while 'Mr. Selm' answers.  "Very well, I'll bring them right up."  It hangs up the comm and to you it says, "That was Jovan Selm.  He's actually a direct employee of Zeering like yourselves, but he is like our liaison with the Mother Corp.  His title is Director of Oversight."  It has been walking as it talked, and it took you around the corner to an elevator and up to the third level.  It guides you down the hall and into a posh corner office, where it hands you off to Jovan Selm's personal assistant.  "Excuse me, but I have to get back to my post.  Minnie here will see to whatever needs you may have," and with that it exits the room.  "Welcome!  I'm Minnie, Mr. Selm's assistant.  Can I get you some refreshment, an aperitif, perhaps?"  Minnie is ALL smiles, to the point that you're not entriely certain you're going to be able to keep your breakfasts down, but there is absolutely NO doubt as to her gender. (Ahem!)


----------



## Leif (May 31, 2011)

OOC: Last post edited somewhat, and clarified a bit.  Do you have any questions of Minnie, or are you just going to wait for Selm?


----------



## Centisteed (May 31, 2011)

*Gruffle*

"So Minnie, why do these workers look so tired?  What
kind of work do they do?"


----------



## Leif (May 31, 2011)

*Simulgrab -- in the office suite of Jovan Selm*

Minnie leans forward towards Gruffle, giving him a nice view of her 'much-more-than-just-ample' cleavage and says, "Oh, they're not that tired, no more than anyone else whose just finished working an eight hour shift.  Some of them work in Welding/Soldering, some work in Controls and Printed Citcuits, some work in Packaging/Shipping, and some work in the Corporate Offices."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2011)

Spider's natural shyness kicks in and he observes rather than speaking. He is surprised to see Zhodani working among regular folk here.


----------



## Lou (Jun 1, 2011)

*Jimmy*

Jimmy tries not to stare too long at Minnie's cleavage, suddenly turning and walking a couple of steps away, looking around the room.


----------



## Centisteed (Jun 2, 2011)

*Gruffle*

Gruffle gives a sneer at the woman's attempt at
being flirtatious.  "Excuse me, Human, but we need 
to speak to your boss.  Please get him out here or 
show us to his or her office."


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2011)

*Simulgrab -- in the office suite of Jovan Selm*

Not at all affected by Gruffle's demonstration of Vargr attitude, the pleasant young lady steps around her desk and says, "Right this way!  Follow me, please?"  She leads you down a hall and up a lift to the top floor of the dome.  When you arrive at the top floor, you are handed off to a different office worker, and the first one returns to her desk.  The new worker smiles broadly and says, "Good day!  I am Briffy, Mr. Selm's assistant!  I understand that you wish to see him?  He's a very busy man this week, but I see that I can squeeze you in for a half hour appointment on the second day of week-after-next, if that will be adequate.  I'll just go ahead and pencil you in for that time slot, Mr....."


----------



## Lou (Jun 2, 2011)

*Jimmy*

Jimmy speaks from the back of the group, "Mr. Briden?  What's his title? And more importantly, what is he in charge of?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2011)

*Simulgrab -- in the office suite of Jovan Selm*

OOC:  My bad, wrong name!  Jovan Selm instead of Temakak Briden.

IC:  "Don't you already know?  Mr. Selm is Zeering Conglomerate's Director of Oversight for Simulgrab Power Processors!  I thought you'd already know each other, since you all work directly for Zeering." 

OOC:  To be fair, Lou, you have been given this information before, when you first got the mission, and I reminded you after that also.


----------



## Lou (Jun 2, 2011)

Leif said:


> OOC:  My bad, wrong name!  Jovan Selm instead of Temakak Briden.
> 
> IC:  "Don't you already know?  Mr. Selm is Zeering Conglomerate's Director of Oversight for Simulgrab Power Processors!  I thought you'd already know each other, since you all work directly for Zeering."
> 
> OOC:  To be fair, Lou, you have been given this information before, when you first got the mission, and I reminded you after that also.




OOC:  Sorry, I thought we had been passed off to a flunky...


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2011)

*Simulgrab -- in the office suite of Jovan Selm*

About this time, the inner office door opens, and an extremely red head of long hair is poked into the room.  (Presumably the rest of him is still in the other office?) "Um, excuse me, couldn't help overhearing....ears burning you know....did I hear someone say Zeering Conglomerate?  Would you be the ah 'repair crew' I was informed was headed my way?  Oh!  I'm Jovan Selm, by the way."  He motions you into his office as his red head steadily glides from your field of vision.  When you enter his office, you can see that Jovan Selm is rolling around the room in his very plush executive chair.


----------



## Centisteed (Jun 3, 2011)

*Gruffle*

Gruffle enters the room & takes a look around
(OOC: what does this office look like?).

"Hello Jovan.  We're here to do an audit.  Kindly 
point us to the books & give us a tour of the campus.
Please note that if we find anything out of the 
ordinary, you'll likely be the first one to get fired."
says Gruffle with a slight grin on his face.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2011)

Spider walks about with a slight frown on his face hoping that his height and silence will serve to make the local executives nervous.


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2011)

*Simulgrab -- Jovan Selm*

Selm gives you a brief tour of the facility.  OOC:  We're going to just handwave it, though -- the largest area is the production floor, materials/parts storage facility, which is all located inside the largest of the three domes.  The middle-sized dome is a cafeteria, gym, lounge area, and the smallest dome houses the corporate offices.  You look all around each of these as much as you wish, and don't see anything out of the ordinary.  The "tour" ends with the accounting department (located in the smallest dome, of course) where you are presented with the books you requested for auditing.  

OOC: What are you looking for in the books, exactly, and how will you go about finding it?  Please also tell me which skill(s) you each with to employ.  I'm figuring that Pilot and Navigator skills will translate to accounting at -2 skill level, and Gunner skill at -3.


----------



## Lou (Jun 4, 2011)

*Jimmy Beam*

Jimmy will sit down at the books, looking over them for signs of funds disappearing.  Then he will look for signs of funds being sent to one or more outside entities for consulting-type services.

OOC:  Accounting (IQ/H) 12


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2011)

*Simulgrab -- Jimmy checking the books*

Unfortunately, Jimmy has some trouble with his calculator just now.   Maybe it needs a new battery? 

[OOC:  A roll higher than your skill rating is a failure.  A roll equal to your skill rating is a marginal success, and the further below your skill rating you roll, the more auspicious your success.  This time (only?) everyone can roll a second check if desired.]


----------



## Centisteed (Jun 5, 2011)

*Gruffle*

"You're looking at it all wrong Jimmy. Why
don't you try again?  I don't have the accounting
skills, but if we can't figure it out here, I say
we get a copy of the data & take it over to an
accounting firm to look at." says Gruffle.

To the group & out of earshot of any clerical
staff he says, "We need to find out if these
books are cooked.  Look for odd entries that
don't add up, like high dollar figures to locations
or third party staff, which we can then check
to see if they exist or are shell corporations. I'll
take a quick glance myself."

OOC: Edit: Looks like I failed it.   Needed  a
9 or better according to GURPS Basic.


----------



## Lou (Jun 5, 2011)

*Jimmy*

"O'kay Gruffle, I'll look for unusual entries, either high dollar amounts out or multiple low dollar amounts to the same entities."  After a while, Jimmy laments, "I can't make heads or tails out of this accounting system!"

OOC:  Accounting (IQ/H) 12


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2011)

*Simulgrab -- Checking the books*

Jimmy and Gruffle are having some difficulties determining the accounting system in use at Simulgrab, but Gruffle's inspection did reveal that there was some funny business going on somewhere.  He can't quite put his finger on it, but the books almost seem to be _too_ clean.  The 'higher ups' at Simulgrab are acting very nervous around you since you started the inspection of the books, too.  These books are also being kept with an unusual system of accounting.  Suffice to say that it corresponds to no known "usual best accounting practices" known anywhere that any of you are familiar with.  After some fumbling around and getting used to their system, however, Jimmy and Gruffle think that now they are beginning to get the hang of things.  You were being "assisted" by Jovan Selm, Zeering's in-house rep whose title is Director of Oversight, in fact, he was pretty much right in your laps the whole time.  Now that you think about it, however, none of the Travellers can remember seeing him for some time.  At first it was just a relief to not have him crawling up your backsides, but now it's beginning to seem a bit odd that his supposed 'lunch hour' is dragging on for so long.

[Please make two more checks apiece at 14- (includes familiarity bonus)]


----------



## Lou (Jun 7, 2011)

*Jimmy*

Jimmy looks up suddenly from his study of the books and asks, "Where is Mr. Selm?"  Looking around, He pulls out a flask and takes a long pull.  Putting his flask away, Jimmy takes a deep breath and gets back into it.  "So what is this entry here, and how does it tie in to those entries over there?"

OOC:  Accounting 12+2 (IQ/H)


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2011)

*Simulgrab -- Checking the books*

During one of the few breaks from looking at the Simulgrab ledgers that are threatening to make them go blind, Jimmy and Gruffle note in passing that Zoe is not sitting where she was when they last came up for air.  Ahh, well, Zho have to pee, too, now and then.  Or so you would assume....  Spider and Kaira are on their second game of ______, and Spider doesn't know how much longer he can keep letting her win.  (So far, though, she has refused to take part in a strip poker match...)

Jimmy's two successes means that he's had a breakthrough!  There is definitely a steady drain on cashflow around here.  Not enough to break the company, mind you, but a significant loss that is a blot on an otherwise pristine balance sheet.  The increase that will be reaslized by correcting the problem will contribute directly to increased investor confidence and employee morale, and that will in turn lead to heightened productivity, more aggressive sales, and additional capital resources being made available to the company, all of which will, hopefully, further the snowball effect.  Now if you can just find out _where_ the drain is....


----------



## Insight (Jun 8, 2011)

Kaira looks up from the game to notice that Jovan Selm is gone, and apparently gone for quite some time.  After asking if anyone knew where he went, Kaira gets up and moves to the door.  

"I don't like this," she says.  Kaira unbuttons her black leather overcoat, revealing the taut business attire underneath.  "I'd better go find him.  Or find out what he's doing."









*OOC:*


Kaira wants to first go to Selm's office and look for any obvious clues there.  She will also interrogate the assistant.

Here are some rolls that might be relevant: Fast Talk, Intimidation, Observation, Shadowing, and Stealth.

Where it matters, remember that Kaira has Charisma 4 and Appearance: Very Beautiful.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2011)

With Kaira and Zoe both out of the room Spider's mind begins to focus on the task at hand. "I don't know much about accounting, but maybe I can do something with the raw numbers." Spider takes the company numbers and sets up a statistical analysis. He ignores the names on accounts and disbursements but instead just runs the raw numbers to see where the money goes just breaking it up into chunks and producing a graphic analysis of the result. He'll compare that to whatever data he has on Zeering's other divisions. He's looking for a curve up where the expected result would be a curve down or vice versa. Once he finds something that doesn't smell right in the pattern he'll look to see what accounts, suppliers or losses are involved. His goal is just to provide a direction for those with a better grasp of accounting to put their efforts. He'll take over as much of the local computing power as he can get his hands on as well as his own equipment.


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2011)

*Simulgrab -- Checking the books*

The data make no sense to Spider, really.  The conclusion that he comes to is that some of the entries have been mis-labelled, either accidentally or intentionally, he can't quite be sure, but it looks awfully fishy, considering the accurracy of the rest of the ledger.

OOC:  More on Kaira's activities later.  Insight, feel free to give me a little more info about which checks Kaira makes when.  If you want to just make some stuff up about what she finds/does, that's ok, too, and we'll just sort it all out later.


----------



## Centisteed (Jun 9, 2011)

*Gruffle*

Gruffle looks around at everyone from the computer
with the accounting spreadsheet, then gets back to
facing the computer to try & figure it out.

OOC: messed up on the dice. ignore all results except
the last two.  I subtracted the - 5 penalty.  I'm not sure
if I have a skill of statistics 11 or 14...bit puzzled about
the previous owners stats. He wrote statistics 11 (14) -1.
I need to go fix that soon!

Two accounting roles (default statistics 11-5):


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2011)

OOC: Can we access original bank statements in order to reconcile them with the ledgers in hopes of finding mislabeled transactions?

Since Mr. Selm seems to be having a 6 martini lunch, Spider seeks out Briffy, Mr. Selm's assistant. "Please show me where the original bank statements are kept. If you don't have them I'd like the name of your contact at the bank." Sweat pops out on his forehead as he tries his best to be calm and professional in front of an attractive young lady.


----------



## Insight (Jun 9, 2011)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Can we access original bank statements in order to reconcile them with the ledgers in hopes of finding mislabeled transactions?
> 
> Since Mr. Selm seems to be having a 6 martini lunch, Spider seeks out Briffy, Mr. Selm's assistant. "Please show me where the original bank statements are kept. If you don't have them I'd like the name of your contact at the bank." Sweat pops out on his forehead as he tries his best to be calm and professional in front of an attractive young lady.




Since Kaira was going to see Mr. Selm's office / assistant, anyway, why not have Kaira do the talking (per my rolls above, Fast Talk or Intimidate)


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2011)

OOC: Excellent suggestion Insight!


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2011)

*Simulgrab -- Checking the books, etc.*

I think we can assume that Spider takes Kaira with him to see Briffy, no problem.

OOC: Update coming soon.   Too late tonight, and I have other plans tomorrow night, but soon, I promise hope.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2011)

*Simulgrab -- Checking the books, etc.*

Spider and Kaira speak with Briffy, "I can show you the original expense reports turned in by Mr. Selm."  She produces these, and the team quickly spots several CR 250 "lunches" for which he sought and was granted reimbursement by the company.

Meanwhile, back at the ranch....

Gruffle and Jimmy have spoted some very questionable expenses listed in the ledger.  There are a number of reports listed for things like CR3,500 coffee, which do not have accompanying receipts.  Looks like all of these were filed by Jovan Selm.  Thje total of these payments over time comes to around 1.46 MCR.  There are also a few much smaller disbusements which lack the requisite documentation for 'reimbusements' made to a certain Alouicious MacIntosh.  Checking the personnel records reveals that MacIntosh is on the custodial staff, and has been an employee of Simulgrab for a number of years.  He has always received excellent employee fitness reports, and has a habit of working long hours for which he apparently receives little pay.


----------



## Leif (Jun 26, 2011)

*Simulgrab -- Zoe*

[Pssst, [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION].  ]

Zoe wanders aimlessly down the corridors of Simulgrab Power Processors, wishing she was back on the _Zax_ and blasting off from this forsaken slag heap of a planet, and she is nearing what is evidently a break-room near the production lines when she overhears from up ahead just inside said break-room, "So I says to 'im, I says, 'G'on, then!  Off the bugger,' I says, and 'e says to me 'e says, 'Right!  And 'ave the whole bloomin' patrol on me?  I fink not.'  So I says, well, it's either that, or you'll be havin' a hard time feedin' yourself after I blows your rottin' 'ead off.'  That made an impression on 'im, and we've been collectin' our cut of profits right reg'lar eve' since, we 'ave."  Zoe has now eased up as far as she dares to the partially open door.  It is about two feet from her, and she hears footsteps in the corridor a fair distance behind her that is most likely the next batch of employees starting their break.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 27, 2011)

Zoe leans casually against the wall where she is and takes out her communicator. Routing the audio feed to its own internal datachip drive, she makes it into a small audio recorder and turns the gain up as much as she can to catch the background conversation. She then just hangs out there, trying to look like she belongs there, with her comm held as if she were having a conversation, while keeping an eye out for more employees.


----------



## Lou (Jun 27, 2011)

Leif said:


> Gruffle and Jimmy have spoted some very questionable expenses listed in the ledger.  There are a number of reports listed for things like CR3,500 coffee, which do not have accompanying receipts.  Looks like all of these were filed by Jovan Selm.  Thje total of these payments over time comes to around 1.46 MCR.  There are also a few much smaller disbusements which lack the requisite documentation for 'reimbusements' made to a certain Alouicious MacIntosh.  Checking the personnel records reveals that MacIntosh is on the custodial staff, and has been an employee of Simulgrab for a number of years.  He has always received excellent employee fitness reports, and has a habit of working long hours for which he apparently receives little pay.




"Hmmm, 1.46, almost 1.5M, MCr is nothing to sneeze at.  So Mr. Selm is skimming money.  Wonder why." muses Jimmy.


----------



## Insight (Jun 28, 2011)

Leif said:


> Spider and Kaira speak with Briffy, "I can show you the original expense reports tuned in by Mr. Selm."  She produces these, and the team quickly spots several CR 250 "lunches" for which he sought and was granted reimbursement by the company.




When out of earshot of Briffy, Kaira looks to Spider and says, "Skimming off the top, looks like.  I have to admire his pluck.  Still, his superiors will be most displeased with this.  I wonder what he might be willing to do or pay to keep this quiet."


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2011)

*Simulgrab -- Zoe*

The conversation continues, "...so I says to 'im, I says, now look 'ere Yovan, I can call you Yovan, can't I Mr. Sellum, seeing as how we've become so close lately?  Now there's only so much we can do with this drek your givin' us now.  Yer've gots ta dig deeper and give 'til it 'urts ya do!  SHH!  What's that?  I 'fought I 'eard summun comin' I did!  Let's get outta here."  And Zoe then hears receding footsteps.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 4, 2011)

Insight said:


> When out of earshot of Briffy, Kaira looks to Spider and says, "Skimming off the top, looks like.  I have to admire his pluck.  Still, his superiors will be most displeased with this.  I wonder what he might be willing to do or pay to keep this quiet."




Spider considers before answering.  "An interesting prospect. I think we'll need to find out why he is skimming. Simple greed and he might pay to keep he status, but what if someone is else is behind this. Someone blackmailing him? He might not be able to pay us as well. I wonder at this Alouicious MacIntosh and how he fits in. Should we talk with him as well?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2011)

*Simulgrab -- Zoe*

Zoe is in the hallway near the mailroom, where she's been eavesdropping.  Looking through the open door to the mailroom, she sees a letter tray bearing the name Welest Turang lying among the other similar trays, and she remembers from the Crew's computer briefing back on the _Zax_ to prepare for this mission that the recently deposed Lord High Marshal of Edenelt is named Welest Turang.  According to the briefing, Lord Marshal Turang was replaced by a Council of Wardens who are evidently little better than thuggish militant environmentalists.  Could this recent change of power have anything at all to do with the timing of the "Fixers' " mission to Edenelt?


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2011)

*Simulgrab -- Checking the books, etc. - Spider and Kaira*

Briffy suddenly looks like the very soul of helpfulness -- "I can get Alouicious MacIntosh up here right away if you like!"  (Evidently, Simulgrab places quite a premium on employees with exceptionally acute hearing, because there should have been no way that she could have overheard Kaira and Spider, maybe....)  Speaking into an intercom, she continues, "Paging Alouicious Macintosh, Alouicious Macintosh to the Executive Conference Room at once!"  She indicates a doorway and you see a most helpful sign beside the door that reads 'Executive Conference Room.'  Briffy fairly BEAMS, she's so proud of herself!  Spider and Kaira have a sudden urge to throw her a crunchy treat of some sort, but, alas, they have nothing suitable.


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2011)

*Simulgrab -- Checking the books, etc. - Jimmy and Gruffle*

Gruffle and Jimmy finish the task at hand.  They are pretty sure that there is no more information to be gleaned from these records.  What you're left with is 1.46 MCr in questionable payments to Jovan Selm, and about 22,750 Cr in payments to Alouicious Macintosh that don't seem to have adequate supporting receipts, bills, or _some_thing.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2011)

Zoe glances around quickly and goes over to see if there's anything in Turang's mail drop...she then comms Spider and Gruffle.

"Hey, Zoe here. I just heard a few interesting things I want to go over with you guys. Where are you?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2011)

*Simulgrab -- Zoe*

The only thing in Turang's mail drop is a schedule of lunches to be served this week and next week.


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2011)

*Simulgrab*

OOC:  Bump!  Anyone going to answer Zoe's comm call?  Anyone there, Gruffle, Jimmy, Spider, Kaira?


----------



## Lou (Jul 15, 2011)

*Jimmy*

OOC:  She didn't call Jimmy.

IC:  "So Gruffle, what should we do now?  Find both..."  Hearing Alouicious Macintosh being paged, he adds, "Find the Executive Conference Room, perhaps?" with a grin.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Zoe glances around quickly and goes over to see if there's anything in Turang's mail drop...she then comms Spider and Gruffle.
> 
> "Hey, Zoe here. I just heard a few interesting things I want to go over with you guys. Where are you?"




"Ah thank you Briffy, I'm sure your efficiency and helpfulness will feature prominently in our report on the operations here." The words sound strangely hollow and out of place coming from the young Zhodani. Perhaps he is quoting from an old vid.  

"Hi um Zoe, Spider here with Karia. We're in the 'Executive Conference Room' by Briffy's station about to interview a grossly overpaid or at least documentation-ally challenged janitor. Guess we can talk here." He suddenly gets an idea and begins looking about for listening devices or a light on the desk speaker comm that would indicate Briffy is listening on the extension at her desk.


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2011)

*Simulgrab*

Spider does see a light that indicates that Briffy is listening.  

Spider and Kaira are in the Executive Conference Room, and Zoe arrives there moments later.  Spider's examination of the comm device also reveals a button for the Accounting Dept. Lounge, which was where Jimmy and Gruffle were working on the books.  The last remaining member of the soiree would be Alocious Macintosh, and since he has been summoned already, it seems quite likely that he will be here shortly.


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2011)

*Simulgrab*









*OOC:*


  What I intended was to give you a pause to compare notes and brainstorm.  Apparently that isn't desired, so as soon as you're ready --







A weak knock comes on the door of the Executive Conference Room, and an abusrdly polite voice says, "Umm, yes?  Alouicious Macintosh reporting.  You wanted to see me, Sirs?"









*OOC:*


Hold everything!  Zoe is apparently wanting to do a bit of brainstorming (see next post), so as soon as you've finished and are ready, Macintosh will be arriving.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2011)

Zoe leans close to Spider, though the others can hear as well, and whispers, "I overheard an interesting conversation about a 'Mr Sellem' and someone who it sounds like he was paying off. Got it recorded. I'll upload it to you guys now."

She fiddles with her wristcomm, then sends the audio recording she'd made to the others from the ship.

"Take a listen. This was all near the mailroom, where I saw a mailbox with none other than Welest Turang's name on it. The same Turang that used to be High Lord of the planet. Looks like he's a company man now."


----------



## Leif (Jul 24, 2011)

*Simulgrab*

For convenience sake, I've saved us some looking through old posts:







			
				Zoe's recording: said:
			
		

> "...so I says to 'im, I says, 'now look 'ere Yovan, I can call you Yovan, can't I Mr. Sellum, seeing as how we've become so close lately?  Now there's only so much we can do with this drek your givin' us now.  Yer've gots ta dig deeper and give 'til it 'urts ya do!'  SHH!  What's that?  I 'fought I 'eard summun comin' I did!  Let's get outta 'ere."











*OOC:*


This conversation was actually between two unnamed individuals.  The speaker [identity unknown] was speaking _about_ Mr. "Sellum" a/k/a "Yovan", not to him.   And an additional set of quotes and an additional color have been added to make the quote/recording more intelligible.


----------



## Leif (Jul 29, 2011)

*Simulgrab, Cutting to the Chase, a/k/a Reset*









*OOC:*


For the sake of our collective sanity, I'm going to help things along a bit.  The Corporate Fixers for Zeering Conglomerate have been sent to Edenelt to investigate some irregularities at Simulgrab Power Processors, a wholly-owned subsidiary of Zeering.  During your investigation, you've discovered that Jovan Selm, who is actually on the payroll of Zeering but is stationed here in the role of Director of Oversight for Simulgrab Power Processors, is diverting funds for some unknown purpose.  Your initial investigation seemed to incriminate Alouicious Macintosh, but further intelligence on Macintosh revealed that he is quite incapable of pulling off a job like this.  It's much more likely that he is merely a dupe of the real perpetrator, and probably has no knowledge of what's really going on here.  You've also learned that Welest Turang, the recently deposed Lord High Marshal of Edenelt, is an employee of Simulgrab Power Processors.  Welest Turang was overthrown and replaced by a so-called Council of Wardens composed of three, um, _individuals_ named Douval Reif, Gagnor Simes, and Bourachang Hoffmann.  They are variously wanted by several authorities across the Sector for anything/everything from Spitting on the Sidewalk to Extortion of Millions of Credits, Rape, Pillage, Murder, and Tax Evasion.  They're bad guys, to say the least.  You've made contact with Welest Turang, or so we can easily assume, and it's an easy matter to determine that he is still in good health and at liberty.  So that will complete the part of your mission that you were not overtly told about.  Ooops.  Then there's also the matter of nailing that pesky embezzler.  Jovan Selm is a bad apple, true, but he's not in it by himself.  No, his contact at Zeering, who should have caught this situation a long, long time ago, is Temakak Briden.  There is a fishy smell apparent near Briden, too, and it seems like he must have some guilty knowledge of this operation.

Anyway, Selm and Briden are easy enough to get nabbed, being just run-of-the-mill white collar crooks.  No challenge there, even.  But the _other_ three, Douval Reif, Gagnor Simes, and Bourachang Hoffmann, now that might be a somewhat taller order.  A bit of checking reveals that while almost everyone who is anyone at Simulgrab has heard of them, not one single person can recall actually setting eyes on any of the three in person or on vid.  No one even knows what race/species they are. 





 

[If this is sounding a bit familiar to some of you, yes, I'm going for a Jack Vance's Demon Princes kind of a feel here.]


----------



## Leif (Jul 29, 2011)

*Simulgrab, Cutting to the Chase, a/k/a Reset II*









*OOC:*


See, Welest Turang was not removed from power on Edenelt by the usual means, which is to say the LEGAL means.  No, he was victim to a _coup d'etat_ staged by Douval Reif, Gagnor Simes, and Bourachang Hoffmann.  He will gladly tell you this if you ask him, and he might just have some additional news for you, too.  I highly recommend that you track him down (he's somewhere in the building) and have a chat with him.   [You ARE expected by Zeering Conglomerate to make diplomatic contact with any heads of state on worlds where Zeering has a corporate presence, if you get the opportunity.  Welest Turang doesn't _technically_ qualify as a head of state at the moment, but he did until very recently, and could once again.  Anyway, one never knows where a new opportunity for increased sales or corporate expansion will arise, and Zeering does have some mighty fine munitions of all sorts and planetary vehicles for sale.]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2011)

Once the gang is all in the conference room, Spider casually pull the plug from the back of the comm unit cutting Briffy's contact with the room. As added protection he begins playing the soundtrack of one of his favorite video games near the door. 

"This planet is a real snake pit. Welest Turang might be able to help us get a better idea of what's going on here. Since he's on the payroll I say we call him in."


----------



## Leif (Aug 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


+1 CP to everyone immediately -- THANKS, SPIDER!







Zoe excuses herself to the powder room, and since she doesn't trust any facilities down here, she wants to use the _Zax_'s head.
[sblock=OOC for all, RE: Shayuri]
For any who might not know yet, Shayuri has withdrawn from the game, so Zoe Danni is now an npc (because you need a pilot, unless Spider feels up to taking over that job.)   Beyond this announcement, let's keep discussion of all of this confined to the OOC, please?[/sblock][sblock=Action!]
Another change coming down the pike is that the action level in this game is about to increase tenfold, or thereabouts maybe.  Anyhoo, bidness is a-fixin' ta pick up felas! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Aug 2, 2011)

*Jimmy*

Jimmy scrounges around under the counters and in the cupboards until glasses and such are located.  He sets some out and pours drinks for everyone.


----------



## Leif (Aug 2, 2011)

*Simulgrab*

Jimmy doesn't have to look far for what he seeks!  There's a decanter of Darrian Brandy on a shelf next to the conference table, and an array of crystal glasses nearby.  Jimmy snifs the brandy dubiously and renders his verdict upon it?


----------



## Leif (Aug 9, 2011)

*Simulgrab*

Spider makes his announcment over the interoffice intercom, "Umm, ahh, Welest Turang to the Executive Conference Room at once.  If you're not too busy or anything?  Nah, better just come on anyway."  Jimmy continues 'testing out' the spirits that he has found, pronounces it suitable (in a pinch), and pours short glasses of the bew for everyone, 'everyone' being Kaira, Spider, Gruffle, and Jimmy.  Almost as soon as the glasses have been distributed, a confident, but not overly loud knock comes at the door, and a moment later, a middle-aged man steps into the conference room.  He is clad in the typical Simulgrab-style jumpsuit, but his, of a steel gray, almost metallic color, is adorned with violet piping across the breast and down both sleeves, and is exquisitely tailored to his exact form and made of a far higher-quality material than any you have yet seen.  His close-trimmed beard is a rich nutty brown color, as is the hair on top of his head, except for gray patches at his temples.  Tall and slender, he moves with the air of someone accustomed to exercising authority and who expects complete obedience.  "Welest Turang, reporting.  How may I be of assistance today?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2011)

Spider knocks back the shot and waits until he catches his breath before speaking. "Thank you for coming so promptly. As I expect you know we are here at the behest of the Zeering home office to look into some irregularities in books here. Frankly we've found a mess. We believe the heart of the problem is the corruption in the current political structure here on Edenelt. As the former ruling power here we hoped you could tell us something of what has happened."


----------



## Leif (Aug 16, 2011)

*Simulgrab -- Welest Turang*

Welest Turang's eyes soften a bit as Spider speaks, and the corners of his mouth twitch a bit as if he wants to smile, but he refrains.  When Spider finishes speaking, he looks around the room, peering into the eyes of each other person present, to more accurately gauge whether there are any additional questions or comments coming before he responds.


----------



## Lou (Aug 16, 2011)

*Jimmy*

Jimmy pours the Darrian Brandy in the glasses and offers one to Welest, "Something to wet your whistle while pondering the possibilities?  Sorry, it's the best we could do in short order."


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2011)

*Simulgrab -- Welest Turang*

"Thank you, Jimmy, but I quite prefer to have _your_ brand if you have some with you," says Welest Turang with a knowing wink.  "Oh, don't look so surprised, yes, I know all of you, Jimmy, Spider, Kaira, Gruffle.  Only where's, ahhh, where's Zoe?  Oh, silly me, she's on the ship, of course, right?  Makes sense.  Leave it to the Zhodani to leave no stone unturned, eh, Spider?  But back to the business at hand -- My official title as an 'employee' of Simulgrab is Consultant/Liaison to Zeering Conglomerate, but in truth I've kept a seat on the Zeering Board of Directors warm for, well, let's just say a long time, shall we?  We had to bring you here this way to slip in under the "Edenelt Authorities' radar" as it were.  No one pays any attention to corporate dust-ups and in-fighting.  You see, there is something much, much larger at stake here on Edenelt.  Something that even has the potential to shake the foundations of Zeering, if it's not corralled well before then.  Edenelt is ruled by a 'Council of Wardens' at present, and _that_ is the problem.  The 'Council of Wardens' 'seized power in a _coup d'etat_ and ousted the Lord High Marshal from power.  Now I, as I said, am a member of the Zeering Conglomerate Board of Directors, and as such, your superior.  I am directing you to bring all your resources to bear on this 'Council of Wardens,' namely, Douval Rief, Gagnor Simes, and Bourachang Houffmann, remove them from power and surrender them to the Edenelt Authorities so that they may answer for their crimes, which are many and heinous.  And, now, Jimmy, if you please, may I impose upon you for another glass of your _wonderful_ elixir?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 20, 2011)

Spider looks as if he's been punched in the gut for a moment, then he says softly, "Um, can you pour me another one of those Jimmy."


----------



## Lou (Aug 23, 2011)

*Jimmy*

Jimmy grins at Welest and pours him a drink from his flask.  Handing the drink to Welest, Jimmy turns to Spider and says, "Sure, Spider. Let me pour you another one."  Jimmy then refills Spider's crystal glass with the Darrian Brandy.


----------



## Leif (Aug 23, 2011)

*Simulgrab -- Welest Turang*

"There may also come a time when your help may be needed to help the Lord High Marshall of Edenelt to secure his power base and establish final control as Edenelt begins to function normally again.  I hope that I, uh, I mean _he_, may rely upon you then as well."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 27, 2011)

Spider's eyes water slightly as he takes a generous swallow of the brandy and feels the burn. "So, um you want us to undo the coup and put things to right here? Take down the most powerful men on the planet?" He takes another swallow. "Do you have information on them already? Where they are? Troop strength? Anything like that?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 4, 2011)

*Simulgrab -- Welest Turang*

"You forget, Spider, that I have reason to know of your skills and capabilities.  No, your protestations will not permit you to dodge this responsibility.  It falls to you individuals to assist Zeering in this matter.  Oh, you needn't worry about dealing with the 'most powerful men on the planet,' or anything.  No, I expect that by the time you have dealt with the first of these entities the word will have long since gone out far and wide, and the rest of them will have fled as far and into as deep a hole as they are able to find.  No, I expect that you will be required to go bar beyond this petty planet, and indeed beyond this subsector, to accomplish the task that I now set before you.  Do not worry about their personal power too much, either.  No, you should be more concerned about their minions and lieutenants in that respect, and the environments in which they are hiding."


----------



## Lou (Sep 4, 2011)

*Jimmy*

After topping off everyone's drink, Jimmy asks, "So which of the group do you suggest we go after first?  And how do you suggest we get started?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 10, 2011)

"Hmm, maybe um I could write a bit of code that would help us keep track of the ones that flee after we start to take them down if you really think the rest will run. I'd have to get it into a system they'd take with them. Might be tricky and we'd always be a little behind, but it might give us a clue." Spider settles back into his own brain considering the type of code he'd need and mentally connects with his computer. A hum comes from the little computer on his belt as the cooling fan kicks in to release the heat a sudden burst of intense activity has produced in the digital innards of the machine.


----------



## Leif (Sep 10, 2011)

*Simulgrab -- Welest Turang*

"That's good thinking Spider, but, if I might make a suggestion, it would be easier to track a device that they all already possess rather than some new device that must be given to them all.  And it just so happens that they have only recently begun requiring that all citizens on Edenelt carry an identification card at all times which has a chip implanted in it bearing all vital data concerning the person.  Use that against them, and they'll be sorta, 'Hoist with their own petard,' as it were.  As to which of the three you pursue first, Jimmy, that is pretty much up to you.  I will say that as far as I know, two of them, Douval Rief and Bourachang Houffmann, are on Edenelt, while Gagnor Simes is presently off-world.  It might be better to take out the ones who are here first, or it might be easier to find the one who has strayed, in hopes of inducing the other two to remain here and become complacent.  Of course, they might also fortify their positions greatly, too," says Welest Turang, Director of Zeering Conglomerate.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 17, 2011)

"Good thought, ID cards, hummm." Spider turns inward for the moment as he starts coding, but does pipe up to say, "Let's go for the local's first since we are here."


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2011)

*Simulgrab -- Welest Turang, Director of Zeering Conglomerate*

"Douval Rief is, at last report, enjoying some vacation time at a tropical resort on Edenelt, staying at the Beachfront Shilton Resort in Vytoomb Bay.  Bourachang Hoffmann is visiting his parents at Polar Station Rho on Edenelt, where both of his parents work as meteorologists you see.  These two. Rief and Hoffmann, will most likely have security details accompanying them, and you should expect other precautions to have been taken.  Take nothing for granted, and always assume that you are being targeted by those hoping to defend these villains.  Is there anything that you require?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2011)

*Simulgrab -- Welest Turang, Director of Zeering Conglomerate*

"Oh, yes, and I might as well tell you the latest report that I've seen on the third and final of these villains, Gagnor Simes, is that he is enjoying an extended cruise on one of Tukera Lines' 10,000-ton passenger liners, the _Marquise Isis_, and they were supposedly bound for _Persephone_ in the _Lunion_ Subsector.  I am quite certain that he is also travelling under heavy guard.


----------



## Leif (Sep 23, 2011)

See OOC Post #598 for an important announcement regarding this game.


----------

